# The Modern Classical Music Project



## Cnote11

Yes science, a blatant rip-off your name. Hopefully this thread will get extra traffic that way...

So the point of this thread is similar to the Classical Music Project thread, but in this one you can only nominate modern pieces for which we will vote upon to have a reflection of our communities perception of the best modern classical pieces. We will define Modern as post-romantic up to and including contemporary. This will include all compositions composed within this time frame. The period for Romantic music is 1815-1910 with Modern starting at 1900 through contemporary today. I realise there are precursors that start in that period, such as Debussy producing music prior, to 1900. Anything that falls on that line that isn't in a distinct Romantic period style, not counting neo-romantic falling in the Modern time frame, will be accepted. Individual members can dispute a recommendation on these grounds if they wish. Also note that all neo-romantic, neo-classical, neo-baroque pieces, etc. are all eligible. With permission from science, I will rip off the entirety of the text from that thread. If the language needs to be translated to fit this thread, please do it in your own head or point it out for editing. Again, all credit goes to science for the following:

1. Make sure you're at the end of the thread, so that you can see the board (the list of works we're voting on) as of the most recent vote. See who cast that vote, and write "After [that person] in your post."

2. Identify the work on the list that you most want to recommend, and your second choice. Then identify the work on the list that you least want to recommend. Type the names of three works in order, like this: "Beethoven Symphony #5 / Bach Goldberg Variations / Brahms Piano Trio #1."

3. If you can copy and paste the board, then please do so, adding 2 points to your first choice, 1 point to your second choice, and subtracting one point from the one you least want to recommend. But if you cannot do that, then just post the names of the works in order (as in step #2) and someone else will copy and paste the list for you.

4. Wait at least 9 hours and vote again!

Very important points:

1. None of us have perfect knowledge of classical music: we're all voting with more or less knowledge and more or less ignorance. Please participate by voting for the works you love and want to recommend to others. People might disagree with your choices, but please be patient and persistent - your participation will make our list better.

2. The negative vote is necessary to curb excessive idiosyncrasy, but if people vote against a work you support, and you can't change their mind, don't despair: it will probably be a more popular choice later in the project. Try to remember that this is supposed to be fun.

3. This is our list, not supposed to be the official objective canon of Western art music. A different group of people would create a different list - even the same group of people at a different time would create a different list - but this is our list at this point in our lives, and we value everyone's participation.

Here are some more details:

1. If you want to add a work to the board for us to vote on, please check the second post (just below these rules) and the most recent list of recommendations (should within the last few pages of the thread) to make sure we haven't already recommended it. (I know that's not really clear. Sorry. If you need to, just ask for help. We're friendly.) If we haven't recommended it already, then when you vote, use your +2 or your +1 to add the work to the list with 2 or 1 points.

2. When a work on the board has 7 more points than any other work on the board, it is recommended. We remove it from the board and post an updated list of recent recommendations. Its place on that list is not subject to further voting, and it doesn't need to be added to the board again.

3. If a work is voted down to zero points, it is removed from the board, but it can be added again at any time if someone votes for it.

4. Please remain calm, and try to cooperate with the other voters. In order for a work to reach the 7 point lead needed for recommendation, frequently we will need to cooperate and negotiate about our votes; for instance, "I'll vote for the Goldberg Variations now if you'll vote for the Diabellis next." A third participant might offer her support if you switched the order. And so on. This discussion is an important part of the process. The nature of collaboration like this is that none of us will agree with all of the group's choices. Please remember that it's a project, not a competition. Please be willing to compromise and negotiate, and please remain polite to each other!

Even more details for the curious (you don't need to know this stuff at first):

1. We'll consider works such as Chopin's Nocturnes as a single work if they are almost always recorded as a group, if they are not collectively too large - not more than 2 or 3 hours - and if the individual components wouldn't merit much consideration alone. These are vague guidelines because no very firm rule will fit all cases, so the community of participants can discuss any particular ambiguous choices.

2. If someone appears to have made a minor error in their vote, we can fix it just by posting the correct list. We should consider the indication of how the participant intended to vote (that is, the thing like "Beethoven 5 / Rite of Spring / Brahms Piano Trio") as authoritative, and if the board they post doesn't jive with that, then we should fix the board. If a vote is so erroneous that we can't figure out how to fix it in accordance with the voter's evident wishes, then we'll just skip it. If you find out your vote has been skipped, you are eligible to vote again immediately.


----------



## Cnote11

This post is reserved for tracking the information of recommendations. The first voter will begin the recommendation process.


----------



## science

So the first vote has to be technically illegal because there's nothing to vote against. But I'll just break that rule and get us started: 

Crumb: Black Angels - 2
Piazzolla: Five Tango Sensations - 1

Crumb / Piazzolla / ...


----------



## Cnote11

After science  That was going to be my first nomination as well...

Crumb/Stravinsky's Rite of Spring/Piazzolla (sorry I do love you though Piazzolla)

Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 1


----------



## mmsbls

Could we have a more definitive definition of post-Romantic? Are we including Debussy, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Vaughan Williams? Do neo-Romatics count?

After Cnote11:

Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps / Shostakovich: Concerto in C minor for Piano, Trumpet, and String Orchestra / Crumb

Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 2
Shostakovich: Concerto in C minor for Piano, Trumpet, and String Orchestra - 1
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 1


----------



## SuperTonic

This is a great idea!

After mmbls:

Stravinsky / Shostakovich Symphony 5 / Crumb

Crumb: Black Angels - 2
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 2
Shostakovich: Concerto in C minor for Piano, Trumpet, and String Orchestra - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 1
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 3


----------



## Cnote11

Anything that isn't in the Romantic idiom of the 1800s that starts around 1900 to now is what I would consider "Post-Romantic". The period for Romantic music is 1815–1910 with Modern starting at 1900 through contemporary today. I realise there are precursors that start in that period, such as Debussy producing music prior to 1900, although he did compose pieces post-1900 as well. Anything that falls on that line will be accepted. These will be accepted and individual members can dispute a recommendation as well. Also, I was going to state this in the original post but I figured "all compositions during this time frame will be accepted" covered it, but for greater clarification, YES, all neo-romantic, neo-classical, neo-baroque pieces, etc. are all eligible.


----------



## Trout

After SuperTonic:

Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie / Messiaen / Crumb

Crumb: Black Angels - 1
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 3
Shostakovich: Concerto in C minor for Piano, Trumpet, and String Orchestra - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 1
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 2
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

We-hey, I think I'm gonna like this even better than the original project! 

After Trout:

Stravinsky / Crumb / Shostakovich Concerto

Crumb: Black Angels - 2
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 1
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 2
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 5


----------



## Trout

Fixing the collision:

Crumb: Black Angels - 2
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 1
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 2
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 5


----------



## Cnote11

Berg, you posted at the same time as Trout so I will fix the board accordingly and the next person will follow me, despite me not voting.

Crumb: Black Angels - 2
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 1
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 2
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 5


Edit: Trout was kind enough to do it or me at the same exact time! Please by all means follow Sir Trout.


----------



## Cnote11

Also, big thanks to Berghansson for keeping Crumb on the board


----------



## Cygnenoir

He belongs up there  But The Rite first.


----------



## Cnote11

Mind you, I recommended both! How can I choose between my children?


----------



## pjang23

Mahler Bartok Crumb

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 1
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 2
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 1
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 2
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 5


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe / Bartok / Messiaen

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 1
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 2
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 1
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 2
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 5


----------



## Cnote11

Oh, wonderful inclusion. That was to be my next recommendation  I'm loving you all for doing all my leg-work for me.


----------



## Art Rock

After tdc

Mahler / Crumb / Bartok


Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 4
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 1
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 2
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 5


----------



## science

after Art Rock: 

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 3
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 1
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 2
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 7

Stravinsky / Crumb / Maler


----------



## emiellucifuge

after Science,

Boulez/Varese/Strauss

Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 3
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 1
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 1
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 7
Varese: Ameriques - 1


Why are we clinging to the pre-war period?


----------



## Conor71

After emiellucifuge:

Messiaen/Shostakovich/Mahler

Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 2
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 4
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 2
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 1
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 7
Varese: Ameriques - 1


----------



## Prodromides

I am new to Talk Classical; this is my first post.
Since I love "modern" 20th century compositions, I'm attracted to this thread.
I have hundreds of personal favorites, however, and I'm disappointed that a user is limited to deposit only 2 new entries at most. Not even a "Top 10"? 

Anyways, as I understand it I am following "pjang23" with my initial 3 entries:

Charles Koechlin (addition 2 points), Andre Jolivet (addition 1 point) & Richard Strauss (subtraction -1 point)

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 1
Jolivet: Cinq Danses rituelles - 1
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 2
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 1
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 1 (2-1=1)
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 5


----------



## emiellucifuge

Corrected board after Prodromides, welcome!

Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Jolivet: Cinq Danses rituelles - 1
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 2
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 4
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 2
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 7
Varese: Ameriques - 1


----------



## Prodromides

Thank you, emiellucifuge!

Between the 2 of us, we voted Richard Strauss out...

... see you after 9 hours with my next 2 underdogs.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Yay! A modern classics music project! 

After emiellucifuge

*Ligeti* : Lux Aeterna / *Ligeti* : Atmosphères / Mahler (really now, how'd _he_ get here???)

Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Jolivet: Cinq Danses rituelles - 1
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 2
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 1
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 4
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 2
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 7
Varese: Ameriques - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Composer:

Stravinsky / Lux Aeterna / Jolivet

Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 2
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 1
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 4
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 2
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 9
Varese: Ameriques - 1


----------



## NightHawk

after Berghansson:

Boulez / Ligeti Lux / Koechlin


Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 4
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 1
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 4
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 2
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 9
Varese: Ameriques - 1


----------



## Crudblud

After NightHawk

*Messiaen* - _Turangalîla-Symphonie_ / *Ravel* - _Daphnis et Chloé_ / Stravinsky

Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 4
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 1
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 4
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 2
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 8
Varese: Ameriques - 1

Did I do it right?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> After NightHawk
> 
> *Messiaen* - _Turangalîla-Symphonie_ / *Ravel* - _Daphnis et Chloé_ / Stravinsky
> 
> Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 4
> Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
> Crumb: Black Angels - 3
> Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
> Ligeti: Atmosphères - 1
> Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 4
> Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 1
> Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 4
> Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 2
> Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 3
> Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 2
> Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 8
> Varese: Ameriques - 1
> 
> Did I do it right?


You sure did.


----------



## Crudblud

Phew! One of the reasons I abstained from the original Classical Music Project was fear of screwing it up.


----------



## Cnote11

Hmmm action do I take. Glad to see this is going so well and I'm happy that the first winner still has yet to be picked. I want this to be a real dog fight!

Crumb/Ravel/Mahler

Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 4
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 4
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 4
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 2
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 8
Varese: Ameriques - 1


----------



## Igneous01

I still cant figure out how the selections work even after reading the rules: can I put any recommendations down? 

anyway my first attempt:

after Cnote:

Schnittke - Concerto Grosso 1/ Schnittke - Viola Concerto/ Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre


----------



## science

I'll add in Igneous01's vote: 

Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 3
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 4
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 4
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 2
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 8
Varese: Ameriques - 1


----------



## science

and mine: 

Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 3
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 4
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 4
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 2
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 10
Varese: Ameriques - 1

Stravinsky / Bartok / Crumb


----------



## Cnote11

Igneous01 said:


> I still cant figure out how the selections work even after reading the rules: can I put any recommendations down?
> 
> anyway my first attempt:
> 
> after Cnote:
> 
> Schnittke - Concerto Grosso 1/ Schnittke - Viola Concerto/ Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre


Yes, put anything down you want that is within the Modern Classical-era.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Varese/Boulez/Ligeti Atm

Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 4
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 4
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 4
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 2
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 10
Varese: Ameriques - 3


----------



## tdc

After emiellucifuge:

Ravel / Bartok / Messiaen

Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 4
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 4
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 3
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 2
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 10
Varese: Ameriques - 3

Once Ravel and Bartok have a spot in my next votes will go to a Debussy work and then Mahler's Das Lied Von Der Erde. How could Mahler's DLVDE be voted down so soon? That work arguably deserves 1st place imo.


----------



## SuperTonic

After tdc:

Stravinsky / Shostakovich / Ravel

Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 4
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 4
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 3
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 3
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - 12
Varese: Ameriques - 3

I think that puts Rite over the top.


----------



## science

Yes, it does! We now have determined via a somewhat democratic process that our collective #1 favorite "modern" work of classical music is Stravinsky's "The Rite of Spring."

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring.

The race is on for #2. Here is the board for the next voter:

Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 4
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 4
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 3
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 3
Varese: Ameriques - 3


----------



## pjang23

Mahler Ravel Boulez

Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 3
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 2
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 3
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 3
Varese: Ameriques - 3


----------



## NightHawk

I feel the same way as you about the Mahler DLVDE _except that_: 1) I was surprised to see he/it was listed, and 2) for me, he really is of a different aesthetic atmosphere than what I consider early 20th century _avant garde_ i.e. Ives, Stravinsky, Bartok etc. I don't know, maybe I have the wrong idea about this project - and if so, I will appreciate someone's advisement 

btw: I own three recordings of DLDVE and will always be looking for others, so if you have some favorites to share please PM me on the subject. Best, nh.



tdc said:


> After emiellucifuge:
> 
> Ravel / Bartok / Messiaen
> 
> How could Mahler's DLVDE be voted down so soon? That work arguably deserves 1st place imo.


----------



## pjang23

NightHawk said:


> I feel the same way as you about the Mahler DLVDE _except that_: 1) I was surprised to see he/it was listed, and 2) for me, he really is of a different aesthetic atmosphere than what I consider early 20th century _avant garde_ i.e. Ives, Stravinsky, Bartok etc. I don't know, maybe I have the wrong idea about this project - and if so, I will appreciate someone's advisement
> 
> btw: I own three recordings of DLDVE and will always be looking for others, so if you have some favorites to share please PM me on the subject. Best, nh.


I actually agree with you on that. I only added Mahler because I also saw Strauss in the list, and the DLVDE was written after 1900, though I would be fine if he was excluded from the list altogether. Also, are we partially excluding Debussy (no pre-1900 = no Prelude a l'apres midi d'un Faune), completely excluding him, or completely including him?


----------



## Prodromides

After pjang23, again.

Roberto Gerhard's "The Plague" (add 2), William Walton's Symphony No.1 (add 1), & Mahler (-1)

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 3
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 2
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 1
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 3
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 3
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Walton: Symphony No.1 - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After Prodromides:

Messiaen: Quatuor / Ravel / Crumb

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 3
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Gerhard: The Plague - 2
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 1
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 5
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 3
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Walton: Symphony No.1 - 1


----------



## Cnote11

Okay, the thing is I don't like "modern classical" being associated with a certain "sound" such as atonal, serialism, avant-garde in general, etc. I'm willing to accept Debussy because I don't consider him Romantic pre-1900 I see Mahler as carrying on the same Romantic style that I am not including in here. It is of my opinion that we should ban Mahler, even the works post 1900 as Romantic period went up to 1915. Anything past 1915 in the Romantic style could be accepted I suppose. I'm sorry that we didn't get to work out these rough details prior to starting. We could reach a consensus on this, and it feels that many feel like Mahler should not be included, and if the consensus agrees to this then so it shall be. Although I am happy to see people actively challenging nominations which is what I wanted to happen.


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie / Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection" / Gerhard

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 3
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 1
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection" - 1
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 5
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 3
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Walton: Symphony No.1 - 1


----------



## pjang23

Cnote11 said:


> Okay, the thing is I don't like "modern classical" being associated with a certain "sound" such as atonal, serialism, avant-garde in general, etc. I'm willing to accept Debussy because I don't consider him Romantic pre-1900 I see Mahler as carrying on the same Romantic style that I am not including in here. It is of my opinion that we should ban Mahler, even the works post 1900 as Romantic period went up to 1915. Anything past 1915 in the Romantic style could be accepted I suppose. I'm sorry that we didn't get to work out these rough details prior to starting. We could reach a consensus on this, and it feels that many feel like Mahler should not be included, and if the consensus agrees to this then so it shall be. Although I am happy to see people actively challenging nominations which is what I wanted to happen.


I would also agree with banning Mahler. I just didn't want DLVDE to finish low in case it actually was allowed. I think Rachmaninoff and Elgar should be banned as well (Cello Concerto is 1919). I guess the weird part is that all of Debussy is allowed, so what should we do with Richard Strauss? or Scriabin?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After trout

*Ligeti*  / Crumb / Mahler resurrection

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 3
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 1
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 5
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 3
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Walton: Symphony No.1 - 1

Please get rid of the romantic music as fast as you can.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Composer:

Turangalîla / Bartok / Walton

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 3
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 1
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 5
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 4
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 3
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 3


----------



## Cnote11

pjang23 said:


> I would also agree with banning Mahler. I just didn't want DLVDE to finish low in case it actually was allowed. I think Rachmaninoff and Elgar should be banned as well (Cello Concerto is 1919). I guess the weird part is that all of Debussy is allowed, so what should we do with Richard Strauss? or Scriabin?


Well, the point isn't about composers that were around pre-1900, but rather the style in which they composed in. Debussy composed in a more modern style that had not been around prior to when he started. I'm with those you say should be banned as well. The likes of Scriabin would definitely be allowed in my opinion, as his harmonies were developed off of Romanticism but weren't rooted directly in it and his works became very modern. This is the break that is up for debate and I will make it here. There were composers that started out in a Romantic style but ended up composing in a modern style as time progressed, of which those pieces would be allowed. It is tough with a thread like this because it is a bit open due to the very nature. However, if the majority feels we should ban Debussy, or at least Debussy prior to 1900, or anything prior to 1900 for that matter, than we can in fact go along with that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> Well, the point isn't about composers that were around pre-1900, but rather the style in which they composed in. Debussy composed in a more modern style that had not been around prior to when he started. I'm with those you say should be banned as well. The likes of Scriabin would definitely be allowed in my opinion, as his harmonies were developed off of Romanticism but weren't rooted directly in it and his works became very modern. This is the break that is up for debate and I will make it here. There were composers that started out in a Romantic style but ended up composing in a modern style as time progressed, of which those pieces would be allowed. It is tough with a thread like this because it is a bit open due to the very nature. However, if the majority feels we should ban Debussy, or at least Debussy prior to 1900, or anything prior to 1900 for that matter, than we can in fact go along with that.


Does that mean we can ban Rachmaninov, Strauss and more importantly ban _Elgar_?


----------



## tdc

I think we should just go by a specific time period and any work that is deemed worthy by someone wanting to participate should be allowed as long as it falls into the time frame and fits into what could loosely be termed 'art music' and/or 'classical'. 

However, if it is decided otherwise than I would say along with Mahler, Shostakovich, and R Strauss also should not qualify. What about Prokofiev? (It seems to me as though disallowing certain artists from the list might lead to constant debates and questions as to whether certain composers qualify or not). But in truth any composer that is as popular as the ones we are mentioning effected the course of modern music, therefore in my opinion should qualify. I don't think the cutting edge or the conservatives should get a monopoly on what should be recommended from recent history - both types of composers are important.


----------



## tdc

NightHawk said:


> I feel the same way as you about the Mahler DLVDE _except that_: 1) I was surprised to see he/it was listed, and 2) for me, he really is of a different aesthetic atmosphere than what I consider early 20th century _avant garde_ i.e. Ives, Stravinsky, Bartok etc. I don't know, maybe I have the wrong idea about this project - and if so, I will appreciate someone's advisement
> 
> btw: I own three recordings of DLDVE and will always be looking for others, so if you have some favorites to share please PM me on the subject. Best, nh.


This is the only recording of it I currently own, but I recommend it highly!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

tdc said:


> I think we should just go by a specific time period and any work that is deemed worthy by someone wanting to participate should be allowed as long as it falls into the time frame and fits into what could loosely be termed 'art music' and/or 'classical'.
> 
> However, if it is decided otherwise than I would say along with Mahler, Shostakovich, and R Strauss also should not qualify. What about Prokofiev? (It seems to me as though disallowing certain artists from the list might lead to constant debates and questions as to whether certain composers qualify or not). But in truth any composer that is as popular as the ones we are mentioning effected the course of modern music, therefore in my opinion should qualify. I don't think the cutting edge or the conservatives should get a monopoly on what should be recommended from recent history - both types of composers are important.


I think Shostakovich and Prokofiev should be allowed. They aren't usually referred to as "romantic" composers.


----------



## Cnote11

It becomes tough, because one looking for more modern sounding music, which is the point of this, wouldn't be too happy with something that features no modern techniques and only romantic ones. I still have no clue why you consider Shostakovich a non-modern composer. He didn't start composing until 1919 and all of his music is firmly planted in modern era. He may have romantic influence by his work heavily features atonal and other highly modern features. Either way, all his works would fall post-1900. I have no idea why there is any confusion concerned with that. The same can be said of Prokofiev. The majority of Mahler's works are pre-1900 and firmly in the Romantic idiom. I don't see how you can equate the three.


----------



## PetrB

"Modern" by aesthetic and style, should automatically exclude Mahler, Richard Strauss, Rachmaninoff, Elgar, and a host of others really. Scriabin is a toss-up, I would include those wonderful and crazed orchestral tone poems, but naught else, the 'else' being Romantic more dressed up in modern clothing than actually 'modern.' Rachmaninoff is a Romantic in modern dress, but not at all a modern soul. Likewise, I wonder if Puccini has no place on this list, though his dates 'should' include him.

The reason I don't otherwise participate in these is the somewhat empirical definition of the OP, or those lists which seem to start out with several pages of participants deciding, for example, 'what a choral work' is - that one was an astounding collection of a goodly number of members grappling with some already known fundamental music history 101 definitions. 

I think you all should think of What, exactly these things are and what you want them to be. At present, there is not one which is other than a confirmation of a collective opinion, much of it only semi-informed, and often with the more already popular - populist choices for repertoire.

Check the latest Groves ("Modern" is from 1890 - 1975, about; that 1890 was adjusted in the 60's precisely to accommodate Debussy, the first truly Modern Composer). Then, exclude any and all Romantic composers whose basic impulse and style was romantic, even if the works cited were post 1890 (since there is plenty of Romantic music post 1890) 

Of Debussy, there is the earlier "La Mer", then the later book of Etudes, and that wonderfully abstract score for the Ballet "Jeux," as well as the remarkable last three sonatas, the etudes or Jeux being more to the drift of this list than "La Mer." 

Then are you naming the most influential or the 'best?' 
Stravinsky's Le Sacre is immutably on many lists as the seminal catalyst for major change, as is Schoenberg's Pierrot Lunaire. Stravinsky's 'best' (i.e. most cohesive) early ballet and a true 'masterwork,' is Petrushka, not Le Sacre. His perhaps most amazing, from a bit later, Les Noces.

It pains me to see the question of Mahler bandied about: yes, he had 'modernism' in larger traces in Das Lied and the Adagio to the uncompleted 10th Symphony, but was he in any way a truly modern composer, as per definition? He was not 'modern' in the 20th century sense of the word, insofar as music which is here being discussed.

It is typical that for Bartok, what is cited is the popular chestnut of pieces, the Concerto for Orchestra. Neither Bluebeard's Castle, Music for stringed instruments percussion and celesta, or the second piano concerto are cited, either much more 'definitive' of both Bartok, Modern, and fine writing.

It is important to think of what the OP and others really think these lists should be, what, if any function they serve others than the immediate participants, and most importantly, perhaps, what they say about this site (rather more important than any one individual, I would think.) There's my two cents on it. Not that it will stem the tides of the way these lists seem to go....


----------



## NightHawk

*Debussy*



pjang23 said:


> I actually agree with you on that. I only added Mahler because I also saw Strauss in the list, and the DLVDE was written after 1900, though I would be fine if he was excluded from the list altogether. Also, are we partially excluding Debussy (no pre-1900 = no Prelude a l'apres midi d'un Faune), completely excluding him, or completely including him?


I would hope that Debussy is included. His treatment of tonality had a profound effect on the 20th century, and still does. I would like to see _Pelleas et Melisande_ (1902) on the list if opera is allowed - the younger French composers, and really, composers of whatever nationality were stunned by its beauty AND modernism.


----------



## Cnote11

Good post PetrB. Most of it was already established under what I, and others, have already said. The point of this list isn't to be "empirical" in any broad manner or to list what the "best works are" and was never stated to be. It if a direct riff off of the other thread which makes it clear that its just the subject opinions of people who vote here to what they enjoy the most. It isn't supposed to be an exacting and precise list where only those who are highly informed and experts can be involved. It is for and by the forum. There isn't anything wrong with that as long as it isn't paraded about to be something it isn't.


----------



## Cnote11

NightHawk said:


> I would hope that Debussy is included. His treatment of tonality had a profound effect on the 20th century, and still does. I would like to see _Pelleas et Melisande_ (1902) on the list if opera is allowed - the younger French composers, and really, composers of whatever nationality were stunned by its beauty AND modernism.


Any sort of work is allowed as long as it falls within context of what we are talking about.


----------



## tdc

Cnote11 said:


> It becomes tough, because one looking for more modern sounding music, which is the point of this, wouldn't be too happy with something that features no modern techniques and only romantic ones. I still have no clue why you consider Shostakovich a non-modern composer. He didn't start composing until 1919 and all of his music is firmly planted in modern era. He may have romantic influence by his work heavily features atonal and other highly modern features. Either way, all his works would fall post-1900. I have no idea why there is any confusion concerned with that. The same can be said of Prokofiev. The majority of Mahler's works are pre-1900 and firmly in the Romantic idiom. I don't see how you can equate the three.


Shostakovich' Symphonies generally don't strike me as more modern in sound than Mahler's late works, the fact that Shostakovich wrote his works at a later date than Mahler if anything doesn't that suggest he is _more_ conservative as a composer? (at least as far as his symphonies). Wasn't it Boulez who labelled Shostakovich's symphonic output as 'Mahler second pressing'? I am not saying I agree with the Boulez statement, I'm just saying I think its logical to question a Shostakovich symphony on the list when Mahler is being questioned considering the two are very similar in ways. Perhaps Shostakovich excelled in modern techniques in other areas, but as mentioned Mahler was using some of these techniques as well, and the fact that he was using them _prior_ to Shostakovich - I don't see how that can be used as an argument against Mahler on the list.


----------



## NightHawk

correction: I have four recordings of DLVDE - see PM.



tdc said:


> This is the only recording of it I currently own, but I recommend it highly!
> 
> View attachment 4183


----------



## Cnote11

Well, I guess the reason is because I listen to his other works more than I do his symphonies. His symphonies, as I understand it, did take much from Mahler, especially because of the pressure for Shostakovich to dumb down his music. Either way, a lot of people define post-romanticism as post-Mahler, with Mahler being on the other side. I'm content to stick with such definitions. I did also say that anything written post-era of Romanticism (past 1915) would be eligible by default, as it technically falls under modern contemporary period as we know it. Which is why, although very much in the vein of classic period, I allow neo-classical (that and it is a modern construct). In this same way Shostakovich wouldn't be allowed on a Romanticism list. In the same way if someone made a new symphony in the exact romantic style they wouldn't be considered under a list of Romantic-period composers. Shostakovich may have wrote a few things that sound very much like Mahler, but the majority are quite modern, and in order to not have TOO MUCH DEBATE, I think it is best if we go off of a composers majority of catalogue. In the modern age too many composers are composing in multiple genres that span from early music to now. They try different things with each piece. In this way, we can not pinpoint them into a genre based on a few pieces. This is just the way I see it.


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 3
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 1
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 5
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 3
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 2 
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 3
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 3

Shost SQ / Bartok / Mess Tur


----------



## Cnote11

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 3
Crumb: Black Angels - 6
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 5
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 5
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 3
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 2 
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 3
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 3

Crumb/Ravel/Mahler

We can keep Mahler in the competition by all means necessary. Just seems like he's going to get voted out every time


----------



## Prodromides

Hello, Cnote11:

Perhaps it's pointless of me to suggest this, as this thread has already been created, but if the focus was placed on works composed after 1945 but prior to 1969, we would have tighter parameters (a 2-dozen-year period) with which to avoid gray areas.

As it is, from Stravinsky's 1913 debut of _le sacre du printemps_ up through the present year of 2012, we have basically a 100-year period to contend with. By limiting the range (from the late-1940s, though the 1950s and the 1960s), we capture the significant developments in composition during this time. Post-WWII serialism (Babbitt & Boulez), the Darmstadt school of Stockhausen, Nono, Maderna, etc., the then-new experimentations with radio phonic collages/works with tapes/electronics, and also the ongoing tonal romanticism of folks like Creston, Diamond, Persichetti, Piston, Shuman, etc.
By 1970, composers such as Rautavaara were already abandoning dodecaphonic principles in favor of neo-romanticism, and some composers who produced textural sounds in the '60s (like Penderecki, Ligeti, Xenakis, etc.) either went neo-tonal by the mid-1970s (like Penderecki) or else remained uncompromising until the end (a la Xenakis).

This time period, for me, harnesses the essence of "modern", but it would also be quite restricted.

An even more focused approach would be to create threads on each decade of the 20th century: your favorite works written between 1921 and 1930, for example, or between 1981 and 1990, up through Y2K.

Forgive my ramblings, but I elicit the indulgence of Talk Classical's members on this matter since I am a "newbie" around here...


----------



## Cnote11

No, it isn't a bad idea whatsoever. The whole point of this thread however was that I didn't want it to be restricted. I wanted it to represent the various schools of composition throughout the last 100 years really. I strictly did not want it to be a snapshot of what people consider the "essence of modernism". I wanted to include the neo-tonal, the neo-classical, the neo-romantics, the impressionists, etc. Feel free to speak your mind, as status has nothing to do with ability to contribute. Again, I find it would be an easier and more effective approach, but it isn't really what I was aiming for. I might have to put this thread to bed due to the complications  Which really is a shame. Perhaps I will just then make it a 1900 (or 1890 to allow for Debussy as PetrB remarked) to now thread which will put to bed all arguments period. 

I wanted to shine a spotlight on more modern works without having an endless list of Bach and Bach and Bach and Beethoven and Mozart and Bach. I took a look in the other thread and most of the recommended works are far before 1900 and you don't get many works until later. This forum and classical music in general looks more towards older music, and I wanted a thread that was just about newer music in general. I think I will turn it into just being 1890/1900 until now. We will continue under these guidelines.


----------



## NightHawk

after Cnote11:

Boulez / Ligeti / Strauss

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 5
Crumb: Black Angels - 6
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 6
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 5
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 3
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 2 
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 3
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 1
Varese: Ameriques - 3


----------



## Trout

I'm sorry, these guidelines just seem too complicated for me, so I think I shall bow out, though I will still keep an eye on this thread for new recommendations.


----------



## Cnote11

Ayiyiyi, I thought the new guidelines of any piece from 1900 to now was to be simplistic!


----------



## Cnote11

Yeah, I think I'm going to shut this down and open it up at another time, but take a different approach to it so it is clearer at the beginning. I also want to get a pool of recommendations before we begin voting next time so nothing gets out to an earlier start before other works have a chance to get nominated. 

Thanks to everybody who started to make this thread a success before it fell apart. With this thread we have figured out that Stravinsky's The Rite Of Spring is the only piece you need in life.

Unless people really want to continue as is in this current thread with the new guideline of 1900 til now in place or whatever.


----------



## tdc

I'm willing to keep going. The Classical Music Project started off with controversy just like this, we just kept rollin' on. Besides I think Stravinsky's Rite of Spring as no. 1 is a great start...

Ravel / Bartok / Shostakovich symphony

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 6
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 5
Crumb: Black Angels - 6
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 6
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 5
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 3
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 10
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 2
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 1
Varese: Ameriques - 3


----------



## Cnote11

Be my guest. I feel that everybody has very valid points about what they are discussing, and it reminds me of a lot of debates about fragmenting history into time periods in all sorts of disciplines, because a lot of things do not neatly fit and there is a lot of debate over what to do with them.


----------



## tdc

^ There is nothing preventing us from making more refined time-specific lists at a later date imo. In the meantime this is a great way to expose a lot of people to a lot of lesser known great works from the past century and a bit and to get people familiarized with works for the later potential lists. Now that we know anything 1900 or later qualifies, (with Debussy being the one pre-1900 exception) it should keep things pretty simple.


----------



## Cnote11

Shall we include Debussy? I honestly don't care. We shall make that exception then. That was the main point of this thread really, because as I stated I felt like works from the last 100 years were not represented very well whatsoever on the other list, despite it being my favorite time in classical music history.


----------



## Trout

Cnote11 said:


> Ayiyiyi, I thought the new guidelines of any piece from 1900 to now was to be simplistic!


Apologies, I was reading the posts of the last page which talked about certain works/composers being excluded. I guess I shall still participate, however the votes seem to vote against pieces that are associated with romanticism, which practically creates this "unofficial" rule that disqualifies those pieces anyways.


----------



## Cnote11

Don't be fooled! We're just all unimpressed by Mahler.

In seriousness, with the new guidelines in place (oh why oh why stupid editing rules) there will be a culture change I imagine.


----------



## pjang23

Ravel Messiaen Crumb

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 6
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 5
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 6
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 6
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 3
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 12
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 2
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 1
Varese: Ameriques - 3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I say if we're unsure if a piece of music should be included in this project we should all just vote for whether it be included or not. Make it all that bit more complicated.


----------



## Prodromides

After pjang23 (we seem to be on the same cycle)

Isang Yun's Symphony No.2 (2), Heitor Villa-Lobos' Choros No.8 (1), Schnittke's Viola Concerto (-1) 

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 6
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 5
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 6
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 6
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 3
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 12
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 2
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 1
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Villa-Lobos: Chroros No.8 - 1
Yun: Symphony No.2 - 2


----------



## An Die Freude

After Prodromides

Bartok/Schnittke CG1/Ravel

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 5
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 6
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 6
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 3
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 2
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 1
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Villa-Lobos: Chroros No.8 - 1
Yun: Symphony No.2 - 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After an die freude

*Ligeti*  / Ravel / Strauss

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 5
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 6
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 8
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 3
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 12
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Villa-Lobos: Chroros No.8 - 1
Yun: Symphony No.2 - 2


----------



## science

after CoAG:

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 4
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Koechlin: Le buisson ardent (parts 1 & 2) - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 6
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 8
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 3
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 12
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Villa-Lobos: Chroros No.8 - 1
Yun: Symphony No.2 - 2

Shost SQ / Bartok / Boulez


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Bartok / Ligeti / Koechlin

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 11
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 4
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 7
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 8
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 3
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 12
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Villa-Lobos: Chroros No.8 - 1
Yun: Symphony No.2 - 2


----------



## NightHawk

Uh, I _think_ CoAG forgot to give his +2 points to Ligeti - I am reluctant to make the changes since there have been several votes which did not take this into account. I think Ligeti 'Lux Aeterna' should be at 9.


----------



## science

Good eyes man. Better late than never. 

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 11
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 4
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 9
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 8
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 3
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 12
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Villa-Lobos: Chroros #8 - 1
Yun: Symphony #2 - 2


----------



## NightHawk

after Science:

Debussy (1902) / Ligeti / Shostakovich #5

*Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande* 2
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 11
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 5
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 10
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 8
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 3
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 12
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 1
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Villa-Lobos: Chroros #8 - 1
Yun: Symphony #2 - 2


----------



## Cnote11

After Nighthawk:

Ravel/Villa-Lobos/Bartok


Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande 2
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 5
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 10
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 8
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 3
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 14
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 1
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Villa-Lobos: Chroros #8 - 2
Yun: Symphony #2 - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Cnote11:

Ravel / Messiaen: Quatuor / Crumb

Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande 2
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 5
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 10
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 9
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 3
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 16
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 1
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Villa-Lobos: Chroros #8 - 2
Yun: Symphony #2 - 2


----------



## Igneous01

After mmsbls:

Charles Ives / John Cage / Ravel

Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande 2
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 5
Cage: Dream
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 10
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 9
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 3
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 15
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 - 1
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Villa-Lobos: Chroros #8 - 2
Yun: Symphony #2 - 2


----------



## Prodromides

After Igneous01

The Unanswered Question, hhmmm?

I've got more questions to add! 

Luigi Dallapiccola's 3 Questions With 2 Answers (2) / Dona Nobis Pacem by Vaughan Williams (1) / Shostakovich Symphony #5 (-1)

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 5
Cage: Dream - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 2
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 10
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 9
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 3
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 15
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 4
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Vaughan Williams: Dona Nobis Pacem - 1
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2
Yun: Symphony #2 - 2


----------



## pjang23

Ravel Messiaen Ligeti

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 5
Cage: Dream - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 2
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 9
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 10
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 3
*Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - 17*
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 4
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Vaughan Williams: Dona Nobis Pacem - 1
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2
Yun: Symphony #2 - 2


----------



## pjang23

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé

Updated Board:

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 5
Cage: Dream - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 2
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 9
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 10
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 4
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Vaughan Williams: Dona Nobis Pacem - 1
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2
Yun: Symphony #2 - 2


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Bartok / Debussy: La Mer / Messiaen

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 5
Cage: Dream - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 1
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 2
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 9
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 9
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 4
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Vaughan Williams: Dona Nobis Pacem - 1
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2
Yun: Symphony #2 - 2


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 4
Cage: Dream - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 1
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 9
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 9
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 5
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Vaughan Williams: Dona Nobis Pacem - 1
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2
Yun: Symphony #2 - 2

Debussy / Shost SQ / Boulez


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Bartok / Turangalîla / Boulez

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 3
Cage: Dream - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 1
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 9
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 9
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 5
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Vaughan Williams: Dona Nobis Pacem - 1
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2
Yun: Symphony #2 - 2


----------



## SuperTonic

After berghansson

Schoenberg Pierrot Lunaire / Messiaen Quatuor / Boulez

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Cage: Dream - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 1
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 9
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 10
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 5
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Vaughan Williams: Dona Nobis Pacem - 1
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2
Yun: Symphony #2 - 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After SuperTonic

*Ligeti*  / Schoenberg / Vaughan Williams

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Cage: Dream - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 1
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 11
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 10
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 5
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2
Yun: Symphony #2 - 2


----------



## Cnote11

After Ligeti

Schoenberg/Messiaen "du temps"/Bartok

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Cage: Dream - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 1
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 11
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 11
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 5
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2
Yun: Symphony #2 - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Cnote11:

Bartok / Messiaen: Quatuor / Crumb

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Cage: Dream - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 1
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 11
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 12
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 5
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2
Yun: Symphony #2 - 2


----------



## pjang23

Bartok Berg Ligeti

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 17
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Cage: Dream - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 1
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 10
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 12
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 5
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2
Yun: Symphony #2 - 2


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Bartok / Debussy / Shostakovich

*Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 19*
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Cage: Dream - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 1
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 5
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 10
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 12
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 4
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2
Yun: Symphony #2 - 2


----------



## tdc

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra

Updated Board:

Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Cage: Dream - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 1
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 5
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 10
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 12
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 4
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2
Yun: Symphony #2 - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Messiaen Q / Messiaen T / Boulez

Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Cage: Dream - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 1
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 5
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 10
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 14
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 4
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2
Yun: Symphony #2 - 2


----------



## emiellucifuge

Varese/Dallapiccola/Yun

Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Cage: Dream - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 3
Debussy: La Mer - 1
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 5
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 10
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 14
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 4
Varese: Ameriques - 5
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2
Yun: Symphony #2 - 1


----------



## science

after emiellucifuge: 

Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Cage: Dream - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 3
Debussy: La Mer - 2
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 4
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 10
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 14
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 6
Varese: Ameriques - 5
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2
Yun: Symphony #2 - 1

Shost SQ / La Mer / Pelleas


----------



## Prodromides

after science

Toru Takemitsu's A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden (2) / George Enescu's Symphony #3 (1) / Schnittke (-1)

Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Cage: Dream - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 3
Debussy: La Mer - 2
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 4
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 10
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 14
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 6
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 5
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2
Yun: Symphony #2 - 1


----------



## Igneous01

after Prodromides

Schnittke - Viola Concerto / Gustav Holst - Planets Suite / Schoenberg


Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Cage: Dream - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 3
Debussy: La Mer - 2
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 4
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 10
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 14
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 6
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 5
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2
Yun: Symphony #2 - 1


----------



## NightHawk

after Ingeous01:

Debussy 'Pelleas' / Ligeti / Yun


Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Cage: Dream - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 3
Debussy: La Mer - 2
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 6
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 11
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 14
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 6
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 5
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2
Yun: Symphony #2 - 0


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Can we make a limit to the amount of works on the board? It seems too big for me to handle. I don't know which one to take points off!

After NightHawk

*Ligeti*  / Cage / Cage

Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Cage: 4'33" - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 3
Debussy: La Mer - 2
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 6
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 13
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 14
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 6
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 5
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2
Yun: Symphony #2 - 0


----------



## mmsbls

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Messiaen: Quatuor / Debussy: La Mer / Cage

Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 3
Debussy: La Mer - 3
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 6
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 13
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 16
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 6
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 5
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2


----------



## pjang23

Shostakovich Debussy Ligeti

Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 3
Debussy: La Mer - 3
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 7
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 12
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 16
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 8
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 5
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2


----------



## SuperTonic

After pjang23:

Messiaen Quatuor / Schoenberg / Ligeti

Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 3
Debussy: La Mer - 3
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 7
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 11
*Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 18*
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 8
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 5
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2

Messiaen's Quatuor pour la fin du temps is added to the list.

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps

Updated board:

Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 3
Debussy: La Mer - 3
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 7
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 11
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 8
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 5
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After SuperTonic:

Messiaen / Ligeti / Boulez

Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 3
Debussy: La Mer - 3
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 7
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 12
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 8
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 5
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2


----------



## emiellucifuge

Im about 30min early with my post, but I wont have a chance later tonight. Hope thats ok!

Varese/Berg/Villa lobos

Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 3
Debussy: La Mer - 3
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 7
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 11
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 8
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 7
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 1


----------



## tdc

After emiellucifuge:

Debussy / Debussy / Shostakovich

Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 3
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 9
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 11
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 7
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 7
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

Corrected board:

Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 3
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 9
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 12
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 7
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 7
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 1


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Messiaen/Ligeti/Ives

Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 3
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 9
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 13
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 7
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 7
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 1


----------



## Cnote11

After Conor:

Schoenberg/Messiaen "Du Temps"/Dallapiccola

Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Cage: Dream - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 1
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 5
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 10
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 15
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 4
Varese: Ameriques - 5
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2
Yun: Symphony #2 - 1


----------



## SuperTonic

The Messiaen quartet made the recommended list already. See my post above yours on the same page.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Also just a teensiee bit early this time, but now I wont be posting for the next 11 hours or so.

After Cnote:

Varese/Berg/Yun

Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Cage: Dream - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 1
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 5
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 10
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 15
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 4
Varese: Ameriques - 7
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2


----------



## NightHawk

after Emiellucifuge:

Debussy 'Pelleas' / Ligeti / Cage

Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
*Cage: Dream - 0*
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 1
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 7
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 10
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps - 15
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 4
Varese: Ameriques - 7
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2


----------



## Trout

Fixing the board:

Berg: Violin Concerto - 3
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 14
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 7
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 9
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 1


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After NightHawk

*Ligeti*  / Berg / Debussy la mer

Berg: Violin Concerto - 3
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 7
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 12
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 4
Varese: Ameriques - 7
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 2


----------



## Trout

Again, fixing...

Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 3
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 16
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 7
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 9
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 1


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Whoa *Ligeti* shot up six points since emiellucifuge's vote!


----------



## Cnote11

WTH? What board was I voting off of. I haven't the slightest clue where I got that from.

Edit: I see. For some reason it showed the last post on page 7 as the last post in this thread for me.  Thank you sir Trout for fixing the board because of my blunders.


----------



## Prodromides

after Trout

Karl-Birger Blomdahl's Sisyfos (2) / Sinfonia de Antigona by Carlos Chavez (1) / Shostakovitch (-1) 

Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyfos - 2
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 3
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 16
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 6
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 9
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After Prodromides:

Debussy (La) / Holst / Crumb

Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyfos - 2
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 2
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 5
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 16
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 6
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 9
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 1


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Prokofiev Ligeti

Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyfos - 2
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 2
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 5
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 13
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 15
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 9
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 6
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 9
Villa-Lobos: Choros #8 - 1


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Debussy / Debussy / Villa-Lobos

Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyfos - 2
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 2
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 6
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 15
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 9
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 6
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 9


----------



## Cnote11

After TDC

Schoenberg/Crumb/Debussy Pelleas

Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyfos - 2
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 6
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 15
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 9
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 6
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 9


----------



## science

after Cnote: 

Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyfos - 2
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 8
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 15
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 8
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 7
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 9

Debussy La Mer / Shostakovich / Messiaen


----------



## Igneous01

after science:

Schnittke - VC / Shostakovich - SQ / Takemitsu

Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyfos - 2
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 8
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 1
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 15
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 8
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 4
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 8
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 1
Varese: Ameriques - 9


----------



## Conor71

After Igneous01:

Shostakovich/Messiaen/Ives(Voted off)

Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyfos - 2
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 8
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 15
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 9
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 4
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 10
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 1
Varese: Ameriques - 9


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Conor71

*Ligeti*  / Berg / Debussy

Berg: Violin Concerto - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyfos - 2
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 8
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 13
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 17
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 9
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 4
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 10
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 1
Varese: Ameriques - 9


----------



## NightHawk

after CoAG:

Debussy 'Pelleas' / Ligeti / Takemitsu

Berg: Violin Concerto - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyfos - 2
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 8
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 18
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 9
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 4
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 10
*Takemitsu: A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - 0*
Varese: Ameriques - 9

*NEW BOARD:*

Berg: Violin Concerto - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyfos - 2
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 8
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 18
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 9
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 4
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 10
Varese: Ameriques - 9


----------



## emiellucifuge

After nighthawk:

Varese/enescu/Pelleas

Berg: Violin Concerto - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyfos - 2
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 8
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 18
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 9
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 4
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 10
Varese: Ameriques - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After emiellucifuge:

Prokofiev / Messiaen / Dallapiccola

Berg: Violin Concerto - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyfos - 2
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 1
Debussy: La Mer - 8
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 18
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 10
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 4
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 10
Varese: Ameriques - 11


----------



## SuperTonic

After berghansson:

Schoenberg / Messiaen / Debussy Pelleas

Berg: Violin Concerto - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyfos - 2
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 1
Debussy: La Mer - 8
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 13
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 18
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 11
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 4
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 10
Varese: Ameriques - 11


----------



## emiellucifuge

Time to negotiate: I really think Varese's ameriques should get on next. Its probably the first, and still one of the greatest, avant garde masterpieces. Its currently competing with Debussy - which is ancient, Pierrot Lunaire is far from Schoenberg's best work, Messiaen ... .


----------



## NightHawk

'Pelleas et Melisande' of 1902 is not '_ancient_' in my opinion, though it is about 2-3 years older than 'La Mer' which is, ancient, though I love the work. The vocal treatment in 'Pelleas' was and is revolutionary. I agree with you totally about Varese, a very important composer for this thread, but we're early in the game - I will be switching over to work on Schnittke and Henze (who hasn't yet been nominated) and others such as Varese. I just believe 'Pelleas' is as important a work as the ballets of Stravinsky.



emiellucifuge said:


> Time to negotiate: I really think Varese's ameriques should get on next. Its probably the first, and still one of the greatest, avant garde masterpieces. Its currently competing with Debussy - which is ancient, Pierrot Lunaire is far from Schoenberg's best work, Messiaen ... .


----------



## Igneous01

NightHawk said:


> 'Pelleas et Melisande' of 1902 is not '_ancient_' in my opinion, though it is about 2-3 years older than 'La Mer' which is, ancient, though I love the work. The vocal treatment in 'Pelleas' was and is revolutionary. I agree with you totally about Varese, a very important composer for this thread, but we're early in the game - I will be switching over to work on Schnittke and Henze (who hasn't yet been nominated) and others such as Varese. I just believe 'Pelleas' is as important a work as the ballets of Stravinsky.


I agree, I want to push for Varese and Schnittke (atleast the viola concerto), but since Im rather not fond of debussy, go for shosty sq next


----------



## Cnote11

after Supertonic

Schoenberg/Ligeti/Debussy Pelleas

Berg: Violin Concerto - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyfos - 2
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 1
Debussy: La Mer - 8
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 19
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 11
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 4
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 10
Varese: Ameriques - 1


----------



## emiellucifuge

Varese just lost ten points. I'm on a phone so I can't, but I hope someone fixes it.


----------



## mmsbls

After Cnote11:

Debussy: La Mer / Prokofiev / Crumb

Berg: Violin Concerto - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyfos - 2
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 2
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 1
Debussy: La Mer - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 19
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 11
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 4
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 10
Varese: Ameriques - 11


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Berg: Violin Concerto - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyfos - 2
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Dallapiccola: Three Questions With Two Answers - 1
Debussy: La Mer - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 19
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 10
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 4
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 10
Varese: Ameriques - 11

Mer / Crumb / Messiaen


----------



## tdc

After science:

Debussy / Debussy / Dallapiccola (a great work I'll support later but imo it shouldn't get on before a work by Webern)

Berg: Violin Concerto - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyfos - 2
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Debussy: La Mer - 13
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 19
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 10
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 4
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 10
Varese: Ameriques - 11


----------



## Igneous01

after tdc:

Ligeti / Schnittke VC / Chavez

Berg: Violin Concerto - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyfos - 2
*Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona - 0*
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Debussy: La Mer - 13
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 2
*Ligeti: Lux Aeterna - 21*
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 10
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 10
Varese: Ameriques - 11


----------



## Cnote11

ComposerofAvantGarde would be proud if he were still with us.


----------



## NightHawk

I will begin support of Varese, but I'm still going to push 'Pelleas'.



emiellucifuge said:


> Varese just lost ten points. I'm on a phone so I can't, but I hope someone fixes it.


----------



## pjang23

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna

DebussyLM Shostakovich Schoenberg

Berg: Violin Concerto - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyfos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Debussy: La Mer - 15
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 2
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 10
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 11
Varese: Ameriques - 11


----------



## emiellucifuge

Varese/berg/holst

Berg: Violin Concerto - 6
Blomdahl: Sisyfos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Debussy: La Mer - 15
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 10
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 11
Varese: Ameriques - 13


----------



## Conor71

After emiellucifuge:

Shostakovich/Messiaen/Varese

Berg: Violin Concerto - 6
Blomdahl: Sisyfos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Debussy: La Mer - 15
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gerhard: The Plague - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 11
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Varese: Ameriques - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Messiaen / Prokofiev / Gerhard

Berg: Violin Concerto - 6
Blomdahl: Sisyfos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Debussy: La Mer - 15
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Holst: The Planets - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 13
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Varese: Ameriques - 12


----------



## Prodromides

after berghansson

Geysir by Jon Leifs (2) / Bohuslav Martinu's Fresques de Piero della Francesca (1) / Schnittke CG (-1) 

Berg: Violin Concerto - 6
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Debussy: La Mer - 15
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Holst: The Planets - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Martinu: Fresques de Piero della Francesca - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 13
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 1
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Varese: Ameriques - 12


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Prodromides

*Ligeti*  / Messiaen / Holst

Berg: Violin Concerto - 6
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Debussy: La Mer - 15
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Ligeti: Poème Symphonique for 100 metronomes - 2
Martinu: Fresques de Piero della Francesca - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 14
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 1
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Varese: Ameriques - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After CoAG:

Debussy: La / Prokofiev / Crumb

Berg: Violin Concerto - 6
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 17
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Ligeti: Poème Symphonique for 100 metronomes - 2
Martinu: Fresques de Piero della Francesca - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 14
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 1
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Varese: Ameriques - 12


----------



## SuperTonic

After mmsbls:

Schoenberg / Berg / Ligeti

Berg: Violin Concerto - 7
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 17
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Ligeti: Poème Symphonique for 100 metronomes - 1
Martinu: Fresques de Piero della Francesca - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 14
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 1
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Varese: Ameriques - 12


----------



## tdc

After Supertonic:

Debussy / Berg / Ligeti

Berg: Violin Concerto - 8
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 2
Debussy: La Mer - 19
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Martinu: Fresques de Piero della Francesca - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 14
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 1
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Varese: Ameriques - 12


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Prokofiev Schoenberg

Berg: Violin Concerto - 8
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 2
*Debussy: La Mer - 21*
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Martinu: Fresques de Piero della Francesca - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 14
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 1
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Varese: Ameriques - 12


----------



## pjang23

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer

Updated Board:

Berg: Violin Concerto - 8
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 2
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Martinu: Fresques de Piero della Francesca - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 14
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 1
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Varese: Ameriques - 12


----------



## Cnote11

After Pjang:
Schoenberg/Crumb/Debussy
Berg: Violin Concerto - 8
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 13
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Martinu: Fresques de Piero della Francesca - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 14
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 1
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Varese: Ameriques - 12


----------



## emiellucifuge

After Cnote:
Varese/Enescu/Pierrot

Berg: Violin Concerto - 8
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 3
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 13
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Martinu: Fresques de Piero della Francesca - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 14
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 1
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Varese: Ameriques - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After emiellucifuge:

Messiaen / Crumb / Schoenberg

Berg: Violin Concerto - 8
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 13
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Martinu: Fresques de Piero della Francesca - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 16
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 1
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Varese: Ameriques - 14


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Messiaen/Berg/Varese

Berg: Violin Concerto - 9
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 13
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Martinu: Fresques de Piero della Francesca - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 18
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 1
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Varese: Ameriques - 13


----------



## An Die Freude

Schnittke CG/Berg/Debussy

Berg: Violin Concerto - 10
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Martinu: Fresques de Piero della Francesca - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 18
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Varese: Ameriques - 13


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After An Die Freude

Schoenberg: SQ2 / Messiaen / Shostakovich

Berg: Violin Concerto - 10
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Martinu: Fresques de Piero della Francesca - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 19
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 12
Varese: Ameriques - 13


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> ComposerofAvantGarde would be proud if he were still with us.


And I certainly am.


----------



## Igneous01

after CoAG:

Varese / Schnittke VC / Schoen PL
Berg: Violin Concerto - 10
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Martinu: Fresques de Piero della Francesca - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 19
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 12
Varese: Ameriques - 15


----------



## science

after Igneous: Berg: Violin Concerto - 10
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Martinu: Fresques de Piero della Francesca - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 19
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 14
Varese: Ameriques - 15

Shostakovich SQ / Crumb / Debussy


----------



## SuperTonic

after science:

Prokofiev Symphony #5 / Schoenberg PL / Debussy


Berg: Violin Concerto - 10
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 10
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Martinu: Fresques de Piero della Francesca - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 19
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 14
Varese: Ameriques - 15


----------



## Cnote11

After SuperTonic:
Schoenberg (Pierrot)/Crumb/Shostakovich
Berg: Violin Concerto - 10
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 6
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 10
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Martinu: Fresques de Piero della Francesca - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 19
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Varese: Ameriques - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Cnote11:

Prokofiev: Romeo / Prokofiev: Symphony / Crumb

Berg: Violin Concerto - 10
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 10
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Martinu: Fresques de Piero della Francesca - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 19
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Varese: Ameriques - 15


----------



## pjang23

Pärt Ravel Varese

Berg: Violin Concerto - 10
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 10
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Martinu: Fresques de Piero della Francesca - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 19
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Varese: Ameriques - 14


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Varese / Berg / Messiaen

Berg: Violin Concerto - 11
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 10
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Martinu: Fresques de Piero della Francesca - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 18
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Varese: Ameriques - 16


----------



## emiellucifuge

After TDC:


Berg: Violin Concerto - 11
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 10
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 4
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Martinu: Fresques de Piero della Francesca - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 17
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Varese: Ameriques - 18

Varese/Enescu/Messiaen


----------



## Igneous01

after emiellucifuge:

Varese/Schnittke VC/Messiaen
Berg: Violin Concerto - 11
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 10
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 4
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Martinu: Fresques de Piero della Francesca - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 16
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 7
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Varese: Ameriques - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Igneous01:

Varese / Messiaen / Pierrot

Berg: Violin Concerto - 11
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 10
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 4
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Martinu: Fresques de Piero della Francesca - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 17
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 7
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Varese: Ameriques - 22


----------



## NightHawk

after Berghansson:

Varese / Debussy / Martinu

Berg: Violin Concerto - 11
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 4
Leifs: Geysir - 2
*Martinu: Fresques de Piero della Francesca - 0*
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 17
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 7
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
*Varese: Ameriques - 24*

I apologize, I am in a rush and can't update the board, which I think it needs if I didn't mess it up - I'll do better next time, thanks.


----------



## Cnote11

UPDATED BOARD

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques

Berg: Violin Concerto - 11
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 4
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 17
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 7
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13


----------



## Prodromides

after NightHawk's vote and Cnote11's board update, here's my next two entries (as if we need more composers whose last name begins with "Sc"):

Giacinto Scelsi's Uaxuctum (2) / Florent Schmitt's Tragedy Of Salome (1) / Schnittke CG1 (-1)

Berg: Violin Concerto - 11
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 4
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 17
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schmitt: Tragedy Of Salome - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 7
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13


----------



## pjang23

Gorecki Part Schoenberg

Berg: Violin Concerto - 11
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 4
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 2
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 17
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 3
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schmitt: Tragedy Of Salome - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 7
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13


----------



## Cnote11

After pjang. I think Gorecki deserves to be up there over some of those other pieces... just my personal preference 

Gorecki/Pierrot Lunaire Schoenberg/Shostakovich

Berg: Violin Concerto - 11
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 4
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 4
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 17
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 3
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schmitt: Tragedy Of Salome - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 7
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 12


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Cnote11

Messiaen / Schoenberg SQ2 / Shoenberg PL

Berg: Violin Concerto - 11
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 4
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 4
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 19
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 3
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schmitt: Tragedy Of Salome - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 7
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 12


----------



## tdc

After CoaG:

Schoenberg / Berg / Prokofiev

Berg: Violin Concerto - 12
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 4
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 4
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 19
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 3
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schmitt: Tragedy Of Salome - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 7
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Prokofiev: Romeo / Part / Crumb

Berg: Violin Concerto - 12
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 4
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 4
Leifs: Geysir - 2
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 19
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schmitt: Tragedy Of Salome - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 7
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 12


----------



## Igneous01

after mmsbls:

Schnittke - VC / Messiaen / Leifs

Berg: Violin Concerto - 12
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 4
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 4
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 20
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schmitt: Tragedy Of Salome - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 9
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 12


----------



## science

after Igneous: 

Berg: Violin Concerto - 12
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 4
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 4
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 20
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schmitt: Tragedy Of Salome - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 9
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 14

Shostakovich / Crumb / Prokofiev R&J


----------



## Crudblud

After science:

Berg: Violin Concerto - 12
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 5
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 4
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 4
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 22
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schmitt: Tragedy Of Salome - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 9
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13

Turangalila / Pierrot Lunaire / Shosty SQ


----------



## emiellucifuge

Boulez/Xenakis/Crumb

Berg: Violin Concerto - 12
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 4
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 4
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 22
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schmitt: Tragedy Of Salome - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 9
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Xenakis: Metastasis - 1

I feel like we need to get some proper 'modern' music on here.


----------



## Conor71

After emiellucifuge:

Shostakovich/Messiaen/Enescu

Berg: Violin Concerto - 12
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 4
Leifs: Geysir - 1
*Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie - 23*
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schmitt: Tragedy Of Salome - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 9
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 15
Xenakis: Metastasis - 1


----------



## Conor71

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie

Updated Board:

Berg: Violin Concerto - 12
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 4
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schmitt: Tragedy Of Salome - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 2
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 9
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 15
Xenakis: Metastasis - 1


----------



## An Die Freude

Schnittke CG/Schoenberg PL/Shosty

Berg: Violin Concerto - 12
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 4
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schmitt: Tragedy Of Salome - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 9
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 14
Xenakis: Metastasis - 1


----------



## Prodromides

after An Die Freude.

Get your electric cords/power strips ready - here comes Mr. Martenot:

Andre Jolivet's Concerto for Ondes Martenot (2) / Marcel Landowski's Concerto for Ondes Martenot (1) / Ravel (-1)

Berg: Violin Concerto - 12
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 4
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schmitt: Tragedy Of Salome - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 9
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 14
Xenakis: Metastasis - 1


----------



## SuperTonic

After Prodromides:

Schoenberg PL / Xenakis / Shostakovich

Berg: Violin Concerto - 12
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 4
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schmitt: Tragedy Of Salome - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 9
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Xenakis: Metastasis - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After SuperTonic:

Crumb / Prokofiev R&J / Schmitt

Berg: Violin Concerto - 12
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 6
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 4
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 9
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Xenakis: Metastasis - 2


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Berg: Violin Concerto - 12
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 8
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 10
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 4
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 4
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 9
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Xenakis: Metastasis - 2

Crumb / Enescu / Debussy


----------



## Igneous01

after science:

Schnittke VC / Prokofiev / Boulez


Berg: Violin Concerto - 12
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 8
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 10
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 4
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 4
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 11
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Xenakis: Metastasis - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Igneous01:

Prokofiev: Romeo / Part / Crumb

Berg: Violin Concerto - 12
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 7
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 10
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 4
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 4
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 11
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Xenakis: Metastasis - 2


----------



## pjang23

Part Gorecki Schnittke

Berg: Violin Concerto - 12
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 7
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 10
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 4
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 5
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 7
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 10
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Xenakis: Metastasis - 2


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Schoenberg / Berg / Shostakovich

Berg: Violin Concerto - 13
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 7
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 10
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 4
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 5
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 7
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 10
*Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 21*
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 12
Xenakis: Metastasis - 2


----------



## tdc

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire

Updated Board:

Berg: Violin Concerto - 13
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 7
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 10
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 4
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 5
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 7
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 12
Xenakis: Metastasis - 2


----------



## Cnote11

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire

Berg: Violin Concerto - 13
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 7
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 10
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 4
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 5
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 7
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 12
Xenakis: Metastasis - 2

UPDATED BOARD


----------



## Cnote11

After TDC:

Gorecki/Crumb/Debussy

Berg: Violin Concerto - 13
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 8
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 9
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 4
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 7
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 7
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 12
Xenakis: Metastasis - 2


----------



## emiellucifuge

After Cnote

Berg: Violin Concerto - 15
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 8
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 9
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 4
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 7
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 7
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 12
Xenakis: Metastasis - 2

Berg/Boulez/ProkofievRJ

Unfortunately this will be my last contribution for a while


----------



## Cnote11

and why is that?! Good call keeping Boulez on the board by the way.


----------



## Conor71

After emiellucifuge:

Shostakovich/Xenakis/Enescu

Berg: Violin Concerto - 15
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 8
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 9
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 7
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 7
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 14
Xenakis: Metastasis - 3


----------



## Igneous01

a little early, but no time after

after Conor71:

Schnittke - VC / Shostakovich / Part

Berg: Violin Concerto - 15
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 8
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 9
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 7
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 6
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 15
Xenakis: Metastasis - 3


----------



## SuperTonic

After Conor71:

Xenakis / Schnittke VC / Prokofiev R&J

Berg: Violin Concerto - 15
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 8
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 9
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 7
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 7
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 14
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## Trout

SuperTonic and Igneous01 had a collision. This should be the correct board:

Berg: Violin Concerto - 15
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 8
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 9
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 7
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 6
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 13
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 15
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## Prodromides

after "the collision"

Here's a few religious works for the upcoming Holiday weekend:

Andre Caplet's Le Miroir de Jesus (2) / Ernest Bloch's Schelomo (1) / Schoenberg (-1)

Berg: Violin Concerto - 15
Bloch: Schelomo - 1
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 8
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 9
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 7
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 6
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 13
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 15
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After SuperTonic:

Prokofiev: Romeo / Part / Crumb

Berg: Violin Concerto - 15
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 7
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 9
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 7
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 8
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 14
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## pjang23

Berg Gorecki Xenakis

Berg: Violin Concerto - 17
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 7
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 9
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 8
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 8
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 14
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## Cnote11

After pjang:

Crumb/Gorecki/Shostakovich

Berg: Violin Concerto - 17
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 9
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 9
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 9
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 8
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## An Die Freude

Berg/Schnittke CG/Prokofiev

Berg: Violin Concerto - 19
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 9
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 9
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 9
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 8
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 5
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## SuperTonic

After An Die Freude:

Schnittke VC / Berg / Prokofiev R&J

Berg/Schnittke CG/Prokofiev

*Berg: Violin Concerto - 20*
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 9
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 9
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 9
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 8
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 5
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 13
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## SuperTonic

Recommendations:

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto

Updated board:

Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 9
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 9
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 9
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 8
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 5
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 13
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After SuperTonic:

Prokofiev: Romeo / Part / Crumb

Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 8
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 9
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 9
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 9
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 5
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 13
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## Prodromides

About 17 hours ago, my post was held in the queue for Admin approval, so first I'll update the data which was missing from subsequent posts

*Bloch: Schelomo - 1*
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
*Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2*
Crumb: Black Angels - 8
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 9
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 9
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 9
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 5
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 13
*Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2*
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## Cnote11

After mmbls

Crumb/Gorecki/Prokfiev RJ
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 9
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 10
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 9
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 5
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 13
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## pjang23

ProkofievRJ Debussy Schnittke

Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 10
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 10
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 9
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 5
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Schnittke / Enescu

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 10
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 10
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 9
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 5
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 13
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## Igneous01

after tdc:

Schnittke - VC / Gorecki / Scelsi

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 10
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 11
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 9
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 5
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 13
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## science

after Igneous: 

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 10
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 11
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Leifs: Geysir - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 9
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 5
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 15
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4

Shostakovich / Enescu / Prok RJ


----------



## NightHawk

after Science:

Debussy / Schnittke Viola / Leifs

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 11
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
*Leifs: Geysir - 0*
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 9
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 5
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 15
Xenakis: Metastasis -

updated board:

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 11
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 9
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 5
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 15
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## Conor71

After NightHawk:

Shostakovich/Xenakis/Boulez

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 11
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 9
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 5
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 17
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## Cnote11

Gorecki/Crumb/Shostakovich

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 13
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 9
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 5
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 16
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Cnote11:

Prokofiev: Romeo / Part / Crumb

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 13
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 10
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 5
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 16
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Bartok / Schnittke / Prokofiev symphony

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 13
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 10
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 5
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 16
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 / Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis / Schnittke

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 13
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 10
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 5
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 1
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## tdc

Corrected Board:

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 13
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 2
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 10
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 5
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 1
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## SuperTonic

After tdc:

Schnittke VC / Shost 5 / Jolivet

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 3
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 13
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 10
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 5
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 1
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## Igneous01

after supertonic

Schnittke VC / Prokofiev / Enescu

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 13
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 10
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 5
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 20
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 1
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## pjang23

Britten Part Boulez

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 13
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 11
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 5
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 20
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 1
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## An Die Freude

Schnittke VC/Schnittke CG/Shosty SQ

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 13
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 11
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 6
* Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 22*
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 3
* Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 15*
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 1
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## pjang23

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto

Looks like we forgot Prodromides' vote

Updated Board:

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bloch: Schelomo - 1
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 13
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 11
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 1
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bloch: Schelomo - 1
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 13
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 11
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 1
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5

Shost SQ / Crumb / Prokofiev


----------



## Igneous01

after science:

Shosty SQ / Schnittke CG / Schoenberg

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bloch: Schelomo - 1
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 13
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 11
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Gross #1 - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 1
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## An Die Freude

Hold up! Sorry guys, but the Schnittke shouldn't be on just now. Didn't realise the Prokofiev had 17.


----------



## An Die Freude

Corrected board:

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bloch: Schelomo - 1
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 13
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 11
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 1
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## Trout

After Igneous01:

Stravinsky: Petrushka / Vaughan Williams / Schnittke

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bloch: Schelomo - 1
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 13
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 11
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## Cnote11

AFter correction: 
Gorecki/Crumb/Debussy
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bloch: Schelomo - 1
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 15
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 11
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 1
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Cnote11:

Prokofiev: Romeo / Part / Crumb

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bloch: Schelomo - 1
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 15
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 12
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 1
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## tdc

Corrected Board:

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bloch: Schelomo - 1
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 15
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 12
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5

My Vote:

Ravel / Schnittke / Shostakovich

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bloch: Schelomo - 1
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 15
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 12
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## pjang23

Prokofiev Ravel Schnittke

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bloch: Schelomo - 1
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 15
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 12
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 20
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## NightHawk

after tdc:

Schnittke Viola / Debussy / Landowski

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bloch: Schelomo - 1
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 15
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
*Landowski: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 0*
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 12
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5

updated board:

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bloch: Schelomo - 1
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 15
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 12
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## Trout

More corrections...

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bloch: Schelomo - 1
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 15
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 12
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 20
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 23
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## SuperTonic

Schnittke VC / Shost 5 / Prok R&J

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bloch: Schelomo - 1
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 15
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 12
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## science

after SuperTonic:

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bloch: Schelomo - 1
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 15
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 12
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5

Shost SQ / Crumb / Prok RJ


----------



## Operadowney

after science:

Britten/Stravinsky/Xenakis

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bloch: Schelomo - 1
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 4
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 15
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 12
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## Trout

After science:

Prokofiev: Symphony / Scelsi / Schnittke

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bloch: Schelomo - 1
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 15
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 12
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## Cnote11

After Trout

Gorecki/Stravinsky/Bloch

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 17
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 12
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Cnote11:

Prokofiev: Romeo / Part / Crumb

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 2
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 17
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 13
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 20
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Ravel / Schnittke / Enescu

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 17
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 13
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 20
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## pjang23

Britten Ravel Xenakis

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 4
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 17
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 13
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 20
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## An Die Freude

Schnittke VC/Schnittke CG/Prok R&J

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 4
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 17
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 13
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
* Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 27*
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## Igneous01

new list:

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto


updated board:

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 4
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 17
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 13
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## Igneous01

After An Die Freud:

Gorecki / Shostakovich SQ / Vaughan Williams

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 4
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 18
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 13
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 1
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## Prodromides

after Igneous01

Henri Dutilleux's L'arbre des Songes (2) / Viteslav Novak's Pan (1) / Schoenberg (-1)

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 4
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus -2
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Dutilleux: L'arbre des Songes - 2
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 18
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Novak: Pan - 1
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 13
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 1
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Igneous01:

Prokofiev 5 / Britten / Caplet

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 5
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 18
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 13
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 1
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Shostakovich / Vaughan Williams / Jolivet

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 5
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Enescu: Symphony #3 - 1
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 13
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## NightHawk

after Trout:

Debussy / Schnittke / Enescu

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 5
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
*Enescu: Symphony #3 - 0*
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 13
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4

updated board:

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 5
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 13
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## science

after Nighthawk: 
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 5
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 13
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4

Shostakovich SQ / Crumb / Prokofiev


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Prokofiev: Romeo / Part / Xenakis

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 5
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 14
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 20
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 3


----------



## pjang23

Shostakovich Britten Prokofiev

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 14
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
*Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 26*
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 3


----------



## pjang23

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8

Updated Board:

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 14
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 3


----------



## Cnote11

After pjang

Gorecki/Crumb/Debussy

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 13
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 20
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 14
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 3


----------



## tdc

After Cnote11:

Debussy / Bartok / Gorecki

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jesus - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 14
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 3


----------



## SuperTonic

After tdc:

Bartok Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste / Shost 5 / Caplet (off)

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 14
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 3


----------



## Igneous01

after supertonic

Prokofiev / Schnittke CG / Part

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 13
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Igneous01:

Prokofiev / Crumb / Gorecki

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 13
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 3


----------



## Operadowney

After berghansson:

Vaughan-Williams/ Shostakovich SQ2/ Xenakis

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 13
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 4
Xenakis: Metastasis - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Operadowney:

Prokofiev / Part / Xenakis

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
*Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 18*
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 14
*Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 25*
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 4
Xenakis: Metastasis - 1


----------



## Trout

Corrected board:

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 4
Xenakis: Metastasis - 1


My vote:

Shostakovich / Vaughan Williams / Blomdahl

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 5
Xenakis: Metastasis - 1


----------



## mmsbls

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet

Correct Updated Board:

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 5
Xenakis: Metastasis - 1


----------



## Trout

The board:

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 18
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 5
Xenakis: Metastasis - 1


----------



## Conor71

After Trout:

Vaughan Willams/Shostakovich/Gorecki

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 17
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 7
Xenakis: Metastasis - 1


----------



## pjang23

Gorecki Ravel Crumb

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 19
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 7
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 7
Xenakis: Metastasis - 1


----------



## Cnote11

After pjang

Gorecki/Crumb/Debussy

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
*Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs - 21*
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 7
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 7
Xenakis: Metastasis - 1


----------



## Cnote11

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs

UPDATED BOARD

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 7
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 7
Xenakis: Metastasis - 1


----------



## science

after Cnote11: 

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Blomdahl: Sisyphos - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Crumb: Black Angels - 15
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 7
Xenakis: Metastasis - 1

Crumb / Schnittke / Ravel


----------



## tdc

After science:

Ravel / Debussy / Blomdahl

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Crumb: Black Angels - 15
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 8
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 7
Xenakis: Metastasis - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Ligeti: Etudes pour piano / Crumb / Debussy

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Crumb: Black Angels - 16
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 8
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 7
Xenakis: Metastasis - 1


----------



## NightHawk

after berghansson:

Debussy / Bartok PC / Xenakis

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Crumb: Black Angels - 16
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 16
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 8
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 7
*Xenakis: Metastasis - 0*

updated board:

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Crumb: Black Angels - 16
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 16
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 8
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 7


----------



## SuperTonic

After NightHawk:

Shost 5 / Vaughan Williams / Debussy

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Crumb: Black Angels - 16
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 8
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 8


----------



## Trout

After SuperTonic:

Shostakovich / Vaughan Williams / Crumb

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Crumb: Black Angels - 15
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 8
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Part / Vaughan Williams / Crumb

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Crumb: Black Angels - 14
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 8
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 10


----------



## pjang23

Part Britten Crumb

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Britten: War Requiem - 7
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 8
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 10


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Ravel / Debussy: Preludes / Shostakovich

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Britten: War Requiem - 7
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 10
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Prokofiev / Preludes / Scelsi

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Britten: War Requiem - 7
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 10
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Part / Vaughan Williams / Crumb

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Britten: War Requiem - 7
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 20
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 10
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 11


----------



## Cnote11

AFter mmsbls:

Karlheinz Stockhausen's Stimmung/Crumb/Shostakoich

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Britten: War Requiem - 7
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 20
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 10
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet no. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Stockhausen - Stimmung 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 11


----------



## Trout

After Cnote11:

Shostakovich / Vaughan Williams / Crumb

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Britten: War Requiem - 7
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 20
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 10
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 12


----------



## Cnote11

Damn you, Trout.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

VW/Britten/Pärt

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Britten: War Requiem - 8
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 10
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 14


----------



## Klavierspieler

Cnote11 said:


> I realise there are precursors that start in that period, such as Debussy producing music prior, to 1900. Anything that falls on that line that isn't in a distinct Romantic period style, not counting neo-romantic falling in the Modern time frame, will be accepted.


Does that mean we can do Gesualdo?


----------



## Cnote11

I don't think the 16th Century is walking the line of 1885-1900.


----------



## NightHawk

after Klavierspieler:

Debussy 'Pelleas' / Schnittke / Scelsi

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Britten: War Requiem - 8
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 17
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 10
*Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 0*
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 14

updated board:

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Britten: War Requiem - 8
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 17
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 10
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 14


----------



## tdc

After NH:

Ravel / Bartok PC / Shostakovich 

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Britten: War Requiem - 8
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 17
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 12
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 14


----------



## pjang23

Part DebussyPreludes DebussyP&M

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Britten: War Requiem - 8
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 16
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 12
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 14


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Britten: War Requiem - 8
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 18
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 15

Debussy PM / Vaughan Williams / Ravel


----------



## SuperTonic

After science:

Shost 5 / Vaughan Williams / Part


Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Britten: War Requiem - 8
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 18
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 20
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 16


----------



## Igneous01

after Supertonic:

Schnittke CG / Prokofiev 2 / Part

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Britten: War Requiem - 8
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 18
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Igneous01:

Part / Vaughan Williams / Crumb

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Britten: War Requiem - 8
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 18
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 17


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

VW/Britten/Pärt

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Britten: War Requiem - 9
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 18
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 20
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 19


----------



## pjang23

Welcome back Schumann cat!

Part Barber VW

Barber: Violin Concerto - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Britten: War Requiem - 9
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 18
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 18


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Vaughan Williams / Shostakovich / Crumb

Barber: Violin Concerto - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Britten: War Requiem - 9
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 18
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 20


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Ravel / Debussy / VW

Barber: Violin Concerto - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Britten: War Requiem - 9
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 18
Debussy: Preludes - 4
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 2
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 19


----------



## Klavierspieler

pjang23 said:


> Welcome back Schumann cat!


Thank you!


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Ligeti / Britten / VW

Barber: Violin Concerto - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 18
Debussy: Preludes - 4
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 4
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 18


----------



## SuperTonic

After berghansson:

VW / Shost / Debussy PM

Barber: Violin Concerto - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 17
Debussy: Preludes - 4
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 4
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 20


----------



## Igneous01

after Supertonic:

Schnittke CG / Shostakovich / Part

Barber: Violin Concerto - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 17
Debussy: Preludes - 4
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 4
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 20


----------



## Klavierspieler

Cnote11 said:


> I don't think the 16th Century is walking the line of 1885-1900.


I was joking! 

(kind of)


----------



## Trout

After Igneous01:

Vaughan Williams / Shostakovich / Prokofiev

Barber: Violin Concerto - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 17
Debussy: Preludes - 4
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 4
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 22


----------



## pjang23

Okay, VW first

Barber VW Schnittke

Barber: Violin Concerto - 3
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 17
Debussy: Preludes - 4
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 4
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 23


----------



## Cnote11

After pjang

Erik Satie Gymnopédies/Crumb/Debussy Pelleas

Barber: Violin Concerto - 3
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 16
Debussy: Preludes - 4
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 4
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 13
Satie: Gymnopédies - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After Cnote11:

Vaughan Williams / Barber / Crumb

Barber: Violin Concerto - 4
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 16
Debussy: Preludes - 4
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 4
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 13
Satie: Gymnopédies - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 25


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Ligeti / Bartok 2 / Debussy PM

Barber: Violin Concerto - 4
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 4
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 13
Satie: Gymnopédies - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 25


----------



## NightHawk

after berghansson:

Tallis / Schnittke / Shostakovich 

Barber: Violin Concerto - 4
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 4
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 13
Satie: Gymnopédies - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 27


----------



## SuperTonic

After NightHawk:

Shost / Barber / Part

Barber: Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 4
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 20
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 13
Satie: Gymnopédies - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 20
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
*Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 27*


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Updated board:
Barber: Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 4
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 20
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 13
Satie: Gymnopédies - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 20
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3


----------



## Igneous01

after supertonic:

Schnittke CG / Petrushka / Part

Barber: Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 4
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 13
Satie: Gymnopédies - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 20
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Igneous0:

Part / Barber / Crumb

Barber: Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 9
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 4
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 13
Satie: Gymnopédies - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 20
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 4


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Shostakovich / Stravinsky / Schnittke

Barber: Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 9
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 4
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 13
Satie: Gymnopédies - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 5


----------



## pjang23

DebussyPre Barber Schnittke

Barber: Violin Concerto - 7
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 9
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 6
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 13
Satie: Gymnopédies - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Prokofiev / Ligeti / Stockhausen

Barber: Violin Concerto - 7
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 9
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 7
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 9
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 13
Satie: Gymnopédies - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 1
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 5


----------



## Igneous01

after berghansson

Schnittke / Petrushka / Part

Barber: Violin Concerto - 7
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 9
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 7
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 20
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 9
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 13
Satie: Gymnopédies - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 1
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 6


----------



## SuperTonic

After Igneous01:

Shost / Webern Variations for Orchestra / Part

Barber: Violin Concerto - 7
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 9
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 7
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 9
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 13
Satie: Gymnopédies - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 1
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 6
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Trout

After SuperTonic:

Shostakovich / Stravinsky / Schnittke

Barber: Violin Concerto - 7
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 9
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 7
*Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 19*
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 9
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 13
Satie: Gymnopédies - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 26*
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 1
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 7
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Trout

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5

Updated board:

Barber: Violin Concerto - 7
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 9
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 7
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 9
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 13
Satie: Gymnopédies - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 1
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 7
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout"

Part / Barber / Crumb

Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 8
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 7
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 9
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 13
Satie: Gymnopédies - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 1
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 7
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Cnote11

mmsbls

Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 7
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 9
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 13
Satie: Gymnopédies - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 7
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 1

Crumb/Stockhausen/Debussy


----------



## pjang23

Part Ravel Schnittke

Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 7
*Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 23*
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 9
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 14
Satie: Gymnopédies - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 7
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 1


----------



## pjang23

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa

Updated board:

Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 9
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 14
Satie: Gymnopédies - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 7
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 1


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Ravel / Webern / Stockhausen

Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 9
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 16
Satie: Gymnopédies - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 1
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 7
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## NightHawk

after tdc:


Ravel / Bartok MfSPC / Satie


Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 9
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 18
Satie: Gymnopédies - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Stockhausen: Stimmung - 1
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 7
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2

For now, since the Debussy seems fairly strong, I'm going to throw all my 2's to the Ravel and try and help get it listed. Then maybe someone will help me with Pelleas and Melisande.  (and Schnittke )


----------



## Cygnenoir

After NightHawk:

Crumb / Ligeti / Stockhausen

Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 9
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 18
Satie: Gymnopédies - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 7
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Igneous01

after berghansson:

Schnittke / Petrushka / Ravel

Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 9
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 17
Satie: Gymnopédies - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 8
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Trout

After Igneous01:

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 / Stravinsky / Crumb

Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 9
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 17
Satie: Gymnopédies - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 9
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Operadowney

After Trout:

Stravinsky Petrushka/Schoenberg SQ2/Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celeste

Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 9
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 17
Satie: Gymnopédies - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Ellyll

After Operadowney:

Ravel/Satie/Schnittke

Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 9
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 19
Satie: Gymnopédies - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2

There are more I'd like to add at some point, but I just stayed with the board for now as there are already a lot up there.


----------



## mmsbls

After Ellyll:

Prokofiev / Barber / Crumb

Barber: Violin Concerto - 7
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 11
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 19
Satie: Gymnopédies - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Satie/Ravel/Schnittke

Barber: Violin Concerto - 7
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 11
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 20
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## tdc

After Conor71:

Ravel / Bartok PC2 / Schnittke

Barber: Violin Concerto - 7
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 11
*Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 22*
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## tdc

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G

Updated Board:

Barber: Violin Concerto - 7
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 11
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Crumb / Britten / Bartok Violin

Barber: Violin Concerto - 7
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 11
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 11
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## pjang23

DebussyPM Barber Schnittke

Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 11
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 16
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 11
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## SuperTonic

After pjang23:

Prokofiev / Bartok Music... / Crumb

Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 11
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 16
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 13
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After SuperTonic

*Ligeti*  / Stravinsky / Barber

Barber: Violin Concerto - 7
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 11
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 16
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 13
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 12
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Prokofiev / Barber / Crumb

Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 11
Crumb: Black Angels - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 16
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 15
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 12
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Cnote11

After mmsbloser

Crumb/Satie/Britten

Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 16
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 15
Satie: Gymnopédies - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 12
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Trout

After Cnote11:

Stravinsky / Bartok / Crumb

Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 16
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 15
Satie: Gymnopédies - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 14
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Igneous01

after trout:

Schnittke / Petrushka / Debussy Pelleas

Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 15
Satie: Gymnopédies - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 15
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2

Negotiation time? I really think the concerto grosso should get on next. Besides being a sort of fanatic about Schnittke, it really does give modern avant garde justice. Just my personal opinion though. Im all for voting stravinsky/schoenberg/bartok/prokofiev after


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Igneous01:

Crumb / Ligeti / Debussy PM

Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 15
Satie: Gymnopédies - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 15
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## pjang23

DebussyPre DebussyPM Ligeti

Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 8
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 15
Satie: Gymnopédies - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 15
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Ellyll

After pjang23;

DebussyPel/Barber/Schnittke


Barber: Violin Concerto - 9
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 17
Debussy: Preludes - 8
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 15
Satie: Gymnopédies - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 15
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## tdc

After Ellyll:

Debussy Pel / Debussy Pre / Barber

Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 19
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 15
Satie: Gymnopédies - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 15
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Ellyll

Collision


----------



## tdc

Ellyll said:


> Collision


Fixed..........


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Prokofiev/Satie/Stravinsky

Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 19
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 17
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 14
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## NightHawk

after Conor71:

Debussy / Bartok MfSPC / Satie


Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 21
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 17
Satie: Gymnopédies - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 14
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## SuperTonic

After NightHawk:

Lutoslawski Symphony 3 / Gubaidulina Offertorium / Bartok Violin

Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 21
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Gubaidulina - Offertorium - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 17
Satie: Gymnopédies - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 14
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2

Here's a Youtube link for the Gubaidulina for anyone who may be unfamiliar with it:


----------



## Igneous01

after supertonic:

Schnittke / Petrushka / Satie

Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 21
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Gubaidulina - Offertorium - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 17
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 15
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Ellyll

After Igneous01:

No offense to Bartok, but it is getting crowded. I'm sure it will end up back on after some of the others are taken care of.

DebussyPel/Barber/BartokViolin

Barber: Violin Concerto - 9
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 23
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Gubaidulina - Offertorium - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 17
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 15
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Trout

After Ellyll:

Stravinsky / Debussy (why not?) / Crumb

Barber: Violin Concerto - 9
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
*Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 24*
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Gubaidulina - Offertorium - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
*Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 17*
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
*Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 17*
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
*Stravinsky: Petrushka - 17*
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Barber / Prokofiev / Crumb

Barber: Violin Concerto - 11
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Gubaidulina - Offertorium - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 18
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 17
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Trout

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande

First opera on the list. 


New board:

Barber: Violin Concerto - 9
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 12
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Gubaidulina - Offertorium - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 17
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 17
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## mmsbls

Board after multiple collisions:

Barber: Violin Concerto - 11
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 11
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Gubaidulina - Offertorium - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 18
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 17
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Crumb / Prokofiev / Schnittke

Barber: Violin Concerto - 11
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Gubaidulina - Offertorium - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 19
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 17
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## pjang23

Ravel Debussy Ligeti

Barber: Violin Concerto - 11
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Debussy: Preludes - 10
Gubaidulina - Offertorium - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 9
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 19
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 17
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Bartok PC / Debussy / Prokofiev (Like this work, but feel Bartok and Stravinsky deserve a second work first ~imo~)

Barber: Violin Concerto - 11
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 13
Debussy: Preludes - 11
Gubaidulina - Offertorium - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 9
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 18
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 17
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## pjang23

Corrected List

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande


----------



## Cnote11

AFTER TDC

GEORGE/IGOR/SERGEI

Barber: Violin Concerto - 11
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 11
Gubaidulina - Offertorium - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 9
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 17
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 18
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Conor71

After Cnote11:

Ravel/Prokofiev/Schnittke

Barber: Violin Concerto - 11
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 11
Gubaidulina - Offertorium - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 9
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 18
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 18
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## SuperTonic

After Conor71:

Prok / Gubaidulina / Stravinsky

Barber: Violin Concerto - 11
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 11
Gubaidulina - Offertorium - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 9
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 20
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 17
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After SuperTonic

Crumb / *Ligeti*  / Barber

Barber: Violin Concerto - 10
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 17
Debussy: Preludes - 11
Gubaidulina - Offertorium - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 20
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 17
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Prokofiev / Barber / Crumb

Barber: Violin Concerto - 11
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 16
Debussy: Preludes - 11
Gubaidulina - Offertorium - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 22
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 17
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Cnote11

With every post you make in here, mmsbls, you're damaging my very flattering perception of you.


----------



## NightHawk

after mmsbls:

Schnittke / Debussy / Satie

Barber: Violin Concerto - 11
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 16
Debussy: Preludes - 12
Gubaidulina - Offertorium - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 22
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 17
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Cnote11

Barber: Violin Concerto - 11
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 18
Debussy: Preludes - 12
Gubaidulina - Offertorium - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 22
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 5
Satie: Gymnopédies - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 17
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2

AFTER NIGHTHAWK:

Crumb/Ravel/Bartok piano


----------



## Ellyll

The great Crumb War of 2012

Serious, though, I have nothing against Crumb, I think he was a very inspired individual who greatly helped further modern music.

I am only voting him down one so we can get one more of the list. Please forgive me.

*After Cnote11:
*
Prokofiev/Barber/Crumb

Barber: Violin Concerto - 12
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Britten: War Requiem - 10
*Crumb: Black Angels - 17
*Debussy: Preludes - 12
Gubaidulina - Offertorium - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
*Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 24
*Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 5
Satie: Gymnopédies - 3
*Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 17
*Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
*Stravinsky: Petrushka - 17
*Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2

*New List
*
1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande 
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5

*New Board
*
Barber: Violin Concerto - 12
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Crumb: Black Angels - 17
Debussy: Preludes - 12
Gubaidulina - Offertorium - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 5
Satie: Gymnopédies - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 17
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2

------------------------------

All that said, here are just a few non avant-garde, non extended technique, etc, that haven't even made it to consideration yet.

Given we already have 20 selected and 15 in nomination these will be lucky to make it in the top 50. I am sure there are others of similar merit.

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Barber: Adagio for Strings
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez


----------



## pjang23

Ravel Britten Schnittke

Barber: Violin Concerto - 12
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Britten: War Requiem - 11
Crumb: Black Angels - 17
Debussy: Preludes - 12
Gubaidulina - Offertorium - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 7
Satie: Gymnopédies - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 17
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Stravinsky / Ravel / Crumb

Barber: Violin Concerto - 12
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Britten: War Requiem - 11
Crumb: Black Angels - 16
Debussy: Preludes - 12
Gubaidulina - Offertorium - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 8
Satie: Gymnopédies - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 19
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Cnote11

Ellyll, you are forgiven. Prokofiev deserves a spot. Also, I think those recommendations would be good additions. Feel free to add one or two in next time you vote.


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Ravel / Stravinsky / Gubaidulina

Barber: Violin Concerto - 12
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Britten: War Requiem - 11
Crumb: Black Angels - 16
Debussy: Preludes - 12
Gubaidulina - Offertorium - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Satie: Gymnopédies - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 20
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Igneous01

after tdc:

Schnittke / Petrushka / Webern

Barber: Violin Concerto - 12
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Britten: War Requiem - 11
Crumb: Black Angels - 16
Debussy: Preludes - 12
Gubaidulina - Offertorium - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Satie: Gymnopédies - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 21
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Igneous01:

Stravinsky / Crumb / Schnittke

Barber: Violin Concerto - 12
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Britten: War Requiem - 11
Crumb: Black Angels - 17
Debussy: Preludes - 12
Gubaidulina - Offertorium - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Satie: Gymnopédies - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 23
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Ellyll

After berghansson:

Copland "Appalachian Spring"/Stravinsky/Gubaidulina

Barber: Violin Concerto - 12
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Britten: War Requiem - 11
*Crumb: Black Angels - 17
*Debussy: Preludes - 12
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Satie: Gymnopédies - 3
*Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 17
*Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
*Stravinsky: Petrushka - 24
*Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 1

*New List
*
1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka

*New Board
*
Barber: Violin Concerto - 12
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Britten: War Requiem - 11
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 17
Debussy: Preludes - 12
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 10
Satie: Gymnopédies - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 1

No offense to the Gubaidulina fans, I just think there are a few that should get up there before then.


----------



## Cnote11

After ell

Crumb/Ravel/Schnittke

Barber: Violin Concerto - 12
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Britten: War Requiem - 11
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 18
Debussy: Preludes - 12
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 11
Satie: Gymnopédies - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Trout

After Cnote11:

Britten / Copland / Crumb

Barber: Violin Concerto - 12
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Britten: War Requiem - 13
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 3
Crumb: Black Angels - 18
Debussy: Preludes - 12
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 11
Satie: Gymnopédies - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 1


----------



## SuperTonic

After Cnote11:

Webern / Bartok Music... / Copland

Barber: Violin Concerto - 12
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Britten: War Requiem - 11
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 1
Crumb: Black Angels - 18
Debussy: Preludes - 12
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 11
Satie: Gymnopédies - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 3


----------



## Trout

Corrected board:

Barber: Violin Concerto - 12
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Britten: War Requiem - 13
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 17
Debussy: Preludes - 12
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 11
Satie: Gymnopédies - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 3


----------



## tdc

After Supertonic:

Bartok PC2 / Debussy / Barber

Barber: Violin Concerto - 11
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 13
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 17
Debussy: Preludes - 13
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 11
Satie: Gymnopédies - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 3


----------



## pjang23

Ravel Debussy Crumb

Barber: Violin Concerto - 11
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 13
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 2
Crumb: Black Angels - 16
Debussy: Preludes - 14
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 13
Satie: Gymnopédies - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Barber / Copland / Crumb

Barber: Violin Concerto - 13
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 13
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 3
Crumb: Black Angels - 15
Debussy: Preludes - 14
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski - Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 13
Satie: Gymnopédies - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Crumb / Britten / Schnittke

Barber: Violin Concerto - 13
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 14
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 3
Crumb: Black Angels - 17
Debussy: Preludes - 14
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 13
Satie: Gymnopédies - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 3


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Ravel/Satie/Schnittke

Barber: Violin Concerto - 13
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 14
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 3
Crumb: Black Angels - 17
Debussy: Preludes - 14
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 15
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Conor71

Crumb / Webern / Ravel

Barber: Violin Concerto - 13
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 14
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 3
Crumb: Black Angels - 19
Debussy: Preludes - 14
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 14
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 4


----------



## science

after COAG: 

Barber: Violin Concerto - 13
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 14
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 3
Crumb: Black Angels - 21
Debussy: Preludes - 14
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 13
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5

Crumb / Webern / Ravel


----------



## science

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels

New board: 

Barber: Violin Concerto - 13
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 14
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 3
Debussy: Preludes - 14
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 13
Satie: Gymnopédies - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## Cnote11

Victory is Crumb's! (and by extension, mine)

To think, I could have had the winning vote...

Science did nominate it though! Congratulations on the first nominee finally making it on the board.


----------



## Cnote11

Having said all that 

AFTER LE SCIENCE! 

Satie/Ravel/Debussy

Barber: Violin Concerto - 13
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 14
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 3
Debussy: Preludes - 13
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 14
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## Ellyll

After Cnote11:

Ravel/Copland/Schnittke

Barber: Violin Concerto - 13
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 14
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 4
Debussy: Preludes - 13
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 16
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## Trout

After Ellyll:

Ravel / Copland / Schnittke

Barber: Violin Concerto - 13
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 14
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 5
Debussy: Preludes - 13
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 18
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## Igneous01

after Trout:

Schnittke - Piano Quintett / Schnittke / Ravel

Barber: Violin Concerto - 13
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 14
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 5
Debussy: Preludes - 13
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 17
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## SuperTonic

After Igneous01

Corigliano Symphony No. 1 / Webern / Copland

Barber: Violin Concerto - 13
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 14
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 4
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1
Debussy: Preludes - 13
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 17
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6

I know it probably doesn't have much of a chance, but I'd like to see more recent music make the list so I'm just throwing stuff out there to see what sticks.
Here are links to the 1st and 2nd movements of the Corigliano Symphony 1 for anyone who is interested.


----------



## pjang23

Ravel Debussy Britten

Barber: Violin Concerto - 13
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 13
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 4
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 -2
Debussy: Preludes - 14
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 19
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Ravel / Webern / Copland

Barber: Violin Concerto - 13
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 13
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 3
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 -2
Debussy: Preludes - 14
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
*Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 21*
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 7


----------



## tdc

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit

Updated Board:

Barber: Violin Concerto - 13
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 13
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 3
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 -2
Debussy: Preludes - 14
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Barber / Copland / Corigliano

Barber: Violin Concerto - 15
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 13
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 4
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 -1
Debussy: Preludes - 14
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 7


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Debussy/Satie/Schnittke CG

Barber: Violin Concerto - 15
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 13
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 4
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 -1
Debussy: Preludes - 16
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 12
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Britten / Debussy / Barber

Barber: Violin Concerto - 14
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 15
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 4
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 -1
Debussy: Preludes - 17
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 12
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 7


----------



## Ellyll

After Conor71:

Debussy/Ligeti/Schnittke CG


Barber: Violin Concerto - 15
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 13
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 4
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 -1
Debussy: Preludes - 19
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

Corrected board:

Barber: Violin Concerto - 14
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 15
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 4
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Preludes - 19
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 7


----------



## Ellyll

Ah, thanks for catching that.


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Barber / Copland / Schnittke PQ

Barber: Violin Concerto - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 15
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 5
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Preludes - 19
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 1
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 7


----------



## NightHawk

after mmsbls:

Schnittke / Bartok MfS / Satie


Barber: Violin Concerto - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 6
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 15
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 5
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Preludes - 19
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 1
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 7


----------



## Igneous01

after Nighthawk:

Schnittke - PQ / Schnittke - CG / Britten

Barber: Violin Concerto - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 6
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 14
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 5
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Preludes - 19
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 7


----------



## science

after Igneous: 

Barber: Violin Concerto - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 6
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 16
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 6
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Preludes - 19
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 7

Britten / Copland / Schnittke p quintet


----------



## Trout

After science:

Britten / Copland / Schnittke

Barber: Violin Concerto - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 6
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 18
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 7
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Preludes - 19
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 7


----------



## pjang23

Part Debussy Britten

Barber: Violin Concerto - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 6
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 17
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 7
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Preludes - 20
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 7


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras / Debussy / Britten

Barber: Violin Concerto - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 6
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 16
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 7
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Preludes - 21
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 2
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 7


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Villa-Lobos/Part/Schnittke CG

Barber: Violin Concerto - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 6
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 16
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 7
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Preludes - 21
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 12
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 4
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 7


----------



## Cnote11

After Conor

Debussy/Villa-Lobos/Schnittke

Barber: Violin Concerto - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 6
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 16
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 7
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
*Debussy: Preludes - 23*
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 5
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 7


----------



## Cnote11

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes

Barber: Violin Concerto - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 6
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 16
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 7
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 5
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Cnote11

Britten / Ligeti / Barber

Barber: Violin Concerto - 15
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 6
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 18
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 7
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 12
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 5
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 7


----------



## Igneous01

after berghansson:

Schnittke - PQ / Schnittke - CG / Britten

Barber: Violin Concerto - 15
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 6
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 17
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 7
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 12
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 12
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 5
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 7


----------



## Trout

After Igneous01:

Britten / Copland / Schnittke

Barber: Violin Concerto - 15
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 6
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 19
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 8
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 12
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 5
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 7


----------



## pjang23

Britten Part Barber

Barber: Violin Concerto - 14
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 6
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
*Britten: War Requiem - 21*
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 8
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 12
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 5
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 7


----------



## pjang23

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem

Updated Board:


Barber: Violin Concerto - 14
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 6
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 8
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 12
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 5
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Barber / Copland / Webern

Barber: Violin Concerto - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 6
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 9
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 12
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 5
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Bartok PC / Villa-Lobos / Ligeti

Barber: Violin Concerto - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 6
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 9
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 6
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 6
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Villa-Lobos/Satie/Schnittke CG

Barber: Violin Concerto - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 6
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 9
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 8
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## NightHawk

after Conor 71:


Barber / Bartok MfS / Lutoslawski


Barber: Violin Concerto - 18
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 9
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 8
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Shostakovich: Symphony #10 / Copland / Villa-Lobos

Barber: Violin Concerto - 18
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 10
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 2
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 7
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## pjang23

Barber Part Bartok

*Barber: Violin Concerto - 20*
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 10
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 5
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 2
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 7
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## pjang23

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto

Updated Board:

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 10
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 5
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 2
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 7
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Stravinsky: The Firebird / Bartok PC / Schnittke PQ

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 10
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 5
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 2
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 2
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 7
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 12
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 5
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 2
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 2
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 7
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6

Copland / Luto / Schnit PQ


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Copland / Villa-Lobos / Webern

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 14
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 5
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 2
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 2
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 8
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Bartok PC / Villa-Lobos / Copland

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 13
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 5
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 2
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 2
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 9
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## Igneous01

After tdc:

Bartok PC / Schnittke PQ / Webern

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 13
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 5
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 2
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 2
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 9
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 4


----------



## Trout

After Igneous01:

Shostakovich / Stravinsky / Villa-Lobos

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 13
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 5
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 4
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 3
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 8
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 4


----------



## Cnote11

After Snout:

Erik Satie/Steve Reich's Different Trains/*Ligeti* 

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 13
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 5
Reich: Different Trains - 1
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 4
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 3
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 8
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Cnote11:

Copland / Villa-Lobos / Webern

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 15
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 5
Reich: Different Trains - 1
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 4
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 3
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 9
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 3


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Stravinsky Copland

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 14
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 5
Reich: Different Trains - 1
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 4
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 4
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 9
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 3


----------



## NightHawk

after pjang23:


Bartok PC / Webern / Part 


Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 14
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 4
Reich: Different Trains - 1
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 4
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 4
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 9
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 4


----------



## tdc

After NH:

Villa-Lobos / Bartok PC / Shostakovich

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
*Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 21*
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 14
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 4
Reich: Different Trains - 1
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 3
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 4
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 4


----------



## tdc

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2

New Board:

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 14
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 10
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 4
Reich: Different Trains - 1
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 3
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 4
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 4


----------



## PetrB

Cnote11 said:


> Shall we include Debussy? I honestly don't care. We shall make that exception then. That was the main point of this thread really, because as I stated I felt like works from the last 100 years were not represented very well whatsoever on the other list, despite it being my favorite time in classical music history.


The date of 1890, rolled back from 1900 for the 'modern' period, is the date for 'modern' in Groves, done by a bunch of scholars who after long debate did set it at 1890 precisely due to Debussy: despite his lighter earlier work or any romantic gestures, his music, from the onset, was 'radical' in that it firmly disassociated chords from the common practice period premise of function, which had held all the way through until Debussy. That is an epochal and radical historic shift. So Yes, include Debussy! He is the first 'truly modern' composer.

And Houston, you've got a dilemma if not a problem:; the overlap of the younger and newer composers with the older and earlier composers, the multiplicity of style which has become the 20th and this century already starting to show. I'd keep it to anything anyone considers 'modern' but composed after 1890, and let the chips fall where they may.

Asking all participants to be both statistician and accountant was truly daunting or off-putting. Maybe you or a colleague can do the collating and tally, and let people just list works they choose?

Then again, I will probably not participate, other than view the results with mixed approval and clucking alarm, as usual, so I'll shut up now


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Ligeti / Reich / Villa-Lobos

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 14
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 12
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 4
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 3
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 4
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 4


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Villa-Lobos/Debussy/Schnittke CG

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 14
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 3
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 12
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 4
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 3
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 4
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 12
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 4


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Copland / Stravinsky / Villa-Lobos

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 16
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 3
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 12
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 4
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 3
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 5
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 4


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Part Ligeti

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 16
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 5
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 5
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 3
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 5
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 4


----------



## Fugue

Glass / Reich / Satie

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 16
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 5
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 5
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 3
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 5
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Fugue:

Copland / Shostakovich: Symphony / Webern

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
*Copland: Appalachian Spring - 18*
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 5
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
*Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11*
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 5
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 4
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 5
*Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 11*
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 3


----------



## mmsbls

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring

New Board:

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 5
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 5
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 4
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 5
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 3


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Villa-Lobos / Webern / Shostakovich

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 5
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 11
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 5
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 3
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 5
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 13
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Ligeti / Stravinsky / Villa-Lobos

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 5
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 13
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 5
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 3
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 12
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 4


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Shostakovich / Stravinsky / Villa-Lobos

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 5
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 13
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 5
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 5
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 7
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Villa-Lobos / Debussy / Schnittke

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 6
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 13
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 5
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 5
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 7
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 13
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 4


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Part Satie

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 8
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 13
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 5
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 7
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 13
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 4


----------



## Ellyll

After Pjang23

Shostakovich/Ligeti/Schnittke CG

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 8
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 14
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 7
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 7
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 13
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Ellyll:

Ligeti / Stravinsky / Villa-Lobos

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 8
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 16
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 7
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 8
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 12
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 4


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Villa-Lobos / Webern / Ligeti

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 8
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 15
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 7
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 8
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 14
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Villa-Lobos/Debussy/Ligeti

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 9
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 14
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 7
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 8
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 16
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## NightHawk

after tdc:

Villa Lobos / Schnittke / Stravinsky

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 9
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 14
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 7
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 7
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 18
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Stravinsky / Shostakovich / Corigliano

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 9
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 14
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 8
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 9
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 18
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Villa-Lobos / Debussy / Ligeti

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 10
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
*Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 13*
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 8
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 9
*Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras - 20*
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## mmsbls

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras

New Board:

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 10
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 13
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 8
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 9
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez / Webern / Shostakovich

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 7
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 10
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 13
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 7
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 9
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Ligeti / Bartok / Schnittke PQ

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 8
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 10
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 15
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 1
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 7
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 9
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Part Schnittke

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 8
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 12
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 15
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 7
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 1
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 7
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 9
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Shostakovich / Stravinsky / Part

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 8
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 12
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 15
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 1
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## martijn

I'm too stupid to understand the system of voting, can I just vote for Ravel's Daphnis et Cloé, Debussy's Prélude a l'après midi d'un faune and Sibelius second symphony?


----------



## NightHawk

after Trout:

Ligeti / Schnittke CG1 / Rodrigo

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 8
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 12
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 17
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 1
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## martijn

Ok, I do believe I get it.

After NightHawk:

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 8
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 13
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 17
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 6
Ravel: Daphnis et Cloé - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 1
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## Trout

martijn said:


> I'm too stupid to understand the system of voting, can I just vote for Ravel's Daphnis et Cloé, Debussy's Prélude a l'après midi d'un faune and Sibelius second symphony?


Voting works as follows: You add 2 points to one work, one point to another, and you subtract one from your third. You can also add a work to the board with one of your votes if it is not already there. Once the work with the most amount of points has more than 7 points over the next highest work, it gets removed from the voting list and added to an overall list. Ravel's Daphnis et Chloe has already made this list, so it cannot be nominated in the voting list again.

This is where it might get more complicated. Even though it is not official, borderline 20th century composers that were not considered strictly "modern" (e.g. Mahler, Sibelius, Strauss) are planned to be excluded from this list.


----------



## martijn

Ok, so then my vote for Daphnis et Cloé should be removed:

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 8
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 14
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 17
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 6
Prokofiev: classical symphony 1
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 1
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after martjin

Glass, Debussy, Webern

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 8
*Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 15
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 3*
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 17
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 6
Prokofiev: classical symphony 1
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 1
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 10
*Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5*


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Part Ligeti

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 8
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 17
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 3
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 16
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 7
Prokofiev: classical symphony 1
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet - 1
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Rodrigo / Webern / Schnittke PQ

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 8
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 17
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 3
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 16
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 7
Prokofiev: classical symphony - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Debussy / Stravinsky / Glass

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 8
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 19
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 16
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Debussy / Prokofiev / Webern

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 8
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 21
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 16
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 7
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Stravinsky/Satie/Schnittke CG

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 8
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 21
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 16
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 3
Satie: Gymnopédies - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## NightHawk

after Conor71:

Debussy / Ligeti / Rodrigo

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 8
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 23
Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 17
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Shostakovich / Debussy / Glass

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 8
*Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - 24*
Glass: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 1
*Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 17*
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 11
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## Trout

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

New Board:

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 8
Glass: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 17
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 11
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## martijn

After a lot of thinking:

Schoenberg/Sibelius/Glass

I consider Verklaerte Nacht modern enough, and Sibelius symphony is post-1900, but remove them if you wish:

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 8
*Glass: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 0*
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 17
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklaerte Nacht - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 11
Sibelius: Symphony 2 - 1
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After martijn:

Ligeti / Schoenberg / Stravinsky (Only to nominate Ligeti..)

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 8
*Ligeti: Etudes pour piano - 19*
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #1 "Classical" - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 11
Sibelius: Symphony #2 - 1
*Stravinsky: The Firebird - 12*
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano

New Board:

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 8
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #1 "Classical" - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Satie: Gymnopédies - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 11
Sibelius: Symphony #2 - 1
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 12
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## martijn

A few striking absences so far: Bartok's string quartets, Berg's Lulu and Wozzeck.


----------



## tdc

after berghansson:

Rodrigo / Webern / Shostakovich

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 8
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #1 "Classical" - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10
Sibelius: Symphony #2 - 1
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 12
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## pjang23

If Sibelius is allowed, I wish we got his violin concerto in sooner.

Prokofiev Berg Prokofiev

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 8
Berg: Wozzeck - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #1 "Classical" - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 8
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10
Sibelius: Symphony #2 - 1
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 12
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## tdc

pjang23 said:


> If Sibelius is allowed, I wish we got his violin concerto in sooner.


I know what you mean. Personally I wouldn't mind winding down this project fairly soon, and then eventually starting a new one where there is less confusion about what works qualify. From the start I would've preferred a mind set of any works allowed as long as they are from 1890 and on. Though I do sympathize with the intentions of the OP in recommending some works written in more modern and cutting edge styles, I'm not sure this type of project is the ideal way of doing that, unless perhaps the guidelines are somehow more clear cut. I can't help but notice the OP isn't even really participating much in this project anymore at this point.


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Stravinsky/Satie/Schnittke CG

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 8
Berg: Wozzeck - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #1 "Classical" - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10
Sibelius: Symphony #2 - 1
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 14
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## caka

what a great idea


----------



## Toddlertoddy

After conor:

Bartok/Stravinsky/Reich

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 10
Berg: Wozzeck - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #1 "Classical" - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10
Sibelius: Symphony #2 - 1
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 15
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6

Does Verklarte Nacht count even though it's Romantic?


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto / Schoenberg: Verklärte / Webern

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 10
Berg: Wozzeck - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #1 "Classical" - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10
Sibelius: Symphony #2 - 1
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 15
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Rodrigo / Webern / Prokofiev Symphony

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 10
Berg: Wozzeck - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 4
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10
Sibelius: Symphony #2 - 1
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 15
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## pjang23

Stravinsky Berg Sibelius

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 10
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 4
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10
*Stravinsky: The Firebird - 17*
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## pjang23

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird

New Board:

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 10
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 4
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 17
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Part/Satie/Schnittke CG

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 10
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 4
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Satie: Gymnopédies - 10
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Bartok / Schoenberg / Shostakovich

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 12
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 2
Pärt: Fratres - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 4
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Satie: Gymnopédies - 10
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## NightHawk

after Berghansson:


Bartok / Schnittke / Lutoslawski

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 14
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 4
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Satie: Gymnopédies - 10
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## pjang23

Prokofiev Berg Satie

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 14
Berg: Wozzeck - 3
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Bartok / Rodrigo / Shostakovich

*Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste - 16*
Berg: Wozzeck - 3
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 8
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## tdc

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste

Updated Board:

Berg: Wozzeck - 3
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 8
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Part, Berg, schoenberg verklarte (because it's romantic

Berg: Wozzeck - 4
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 8
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## Conor71

After Toddlertoddy:

Shostakovich/Part/Schnittke CG

Berg: Wozzeck - 4
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 1
Pärt: Fratres - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

Toddlertoddy said:


> Part, Berg, schoenberg verklarte (because it's romantic)


Then why is Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune on this list? Is it more modern than Verklärte Nacht? If all of Debussy's works are allowed, that should apply to Schoenberg as well.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Reich: Music for 18 musicians / Schoenberg / Lutoslawski

Berg: Wozzeck - 4
Pärt: Fratres - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## pjang23

Part Prokofiev Shostakovich

Berg: Wozzeck - 4
Pärt: Fratres - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 7
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Rodrigo / Webern / Schnittke

Berg: Wozzeck - 4
Pärt: Fratres - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 7
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 9
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Prokofiev / Schoenberg: Verklärte / Webern

Berg: Wozzeck - 4
Pärt: Fratres - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 9
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 2
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 9
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

berghansson said:


> Then why is Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune on this list? Is it more modern than Verklärte Nacht? If all of Debussy's works are allowed, that should apply to Schoenberg as well.


There should be a rule that says it cannot be composed before 1900.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Reich 18 / Prokofiev / Rodrigo

Berg: Wozzeck - 4
Pärt: Fratres - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 10
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 4
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 8
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> There should be a rule that says it cannot be composed before 1900.


I think we should have a vote on whether a work should be on the list or not, if we are unsure if it's modern enough. I'll vote for Prelude and Verklärte Nacht to be included on the list (Gymnopedies too), because they are quite modern. Maybe not to us, but at least it was in the 19th century. But Mahler, Strauss, Sibelius, Rachmaninoff, Elgar (and maybe a few others) should still be excluded from this project.


----------



## NightHawk

after berghansson:

Reich / Schnittke cg / Rodrigo


Berg: Wozzeck - 4
Pärt: Fratres - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 10
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After NightHawk:

Prokofiev / Schoenberg: Verklärte / Webern

Berg: Wozzeck - 4
Pärt: Fratres - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 12
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Rodrigo / Prokofiev / Reich

Berg: Wozzeck - 4
Pärt: Fratres - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 13
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 5
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 9
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## pjang23

Part Berg Prokofiev

Berg: Wozzeck - 5
Pärt: Fratres - 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 12
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 5
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 9
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## Cnote11

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> There should be a rule that says it cannot be composed before 1900.


There is one... perhaps my Erik Satie is referring to the Debussy orchestrations of them... then again that was 1898... two years off... DAMN! I didn't realise it wasn't in 1900. I can't edit the original post but somewhere in this thread I stated it had to be post-1900 or someone who was composing in a completely modern idiom 15 years prior to 1900. Therefore, Debussy's works would fall under there as well as Satie. For instance, someone like Mahler was not composing in modern idioms in 1885, therefore he doesn't count.


----------



## Cnote11

AFter pjang (its been awhile since I've done this)

Reich Trains/Reich Musicians/Shostakovich

Berg: Wozzeck - 5
Pärt: Fratres - 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 12
Reich: Different Trains - 4
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 9
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 8
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## Conor71

After Cnote:

Schoenberg VN/Part/Schnittke CG

Berg: Wozzeck - 5
Pärt: Fratres - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 12
Reich: Different Trains - 4
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 9
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 8
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Reich 18 / Verklärte Nacht / Schnittke

Berg: Wozzeck - 5
Pärt: Fratres - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 12
Reich: Different Trains - 4
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 8
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 9
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 8
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 5


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

berghansson said:


> I think we should have a vote on whether a work should be on the list or not, if we are unsure if it's modern enough. I'll vote for Prelude and Verklärte Nacht to be included on the list (Gymnopedies too), because they are quite modern. Maybe not to us, but at least it was in the 19th century. But Mahler, Strauss, Sibelius, Rachmaninoff, Elgar (and maybe a few others) should still be excluded from this project.


Elgar should _definitely_ be excluded from this project. I vote for Prelude to be on the list but Verklarte Nacht to be excluded. Who was it that said PRelude to tha Afternoon of a Faun was the beginning of modern 20th century music?

I also think that Satie's Vexations should be included on this list because of its vague tonality and experimental nature.


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Prokofiev / Schoenberg: Verklärte / Webern

Berg: Wozzeck - 5
Pärt: Fratres - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 14
Reich: Different Trains - 4
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 8
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 9
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 8
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

After mmsbls:

Verklarte (It's actually one of my top 10), Part, Webern

Berg: Wozzeck - 5
Pärt: Fratres - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 14
Reich: Different Trains - 4
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 8
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 9
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 8
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 3


----------



## pjang23

Part Barber Prokofiev

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 1
Berg: Wozzeck - 5
*Pärt: Fratres - 20*
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 13
Reich: Different Trains - 4
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 8
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 9
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 8
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 3


----------



## pjang23

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres

Updated Board:

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 1
Berg: Wozzeck - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 13
Reich: Different Trains - 4
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 8
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 9
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 8
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 3


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Schoenberg/Reich 18/Berg

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 1
Berg: Wozzeck - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 13
Reich: Different Trains - 4
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 9
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 9
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 8
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Schoenberg VN / Reich 18 / Schnittke

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 1
Berg: Wozzeck - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 13
Reich: Different Trains - 4
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 10
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 9
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 8
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 3


----------



## Cnote11

After berg

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 1
Berg: Wozzeck - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 13
Reich: Different Trains - 5
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 12
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 9
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 7
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 3

Reich 18/Reich Trains/Shosta


----------



## mmsbls

After Cnote11:

Schoenberg: Verklärte / Prokofiev / Webern

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 1
Berg: Wozzeck - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 14
Reich: Different Trains - 5
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 12
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 9
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 7
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## NightHawk

after mmsbls:


Schnittke / Barber / Rodrigo 

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 2
Berg: Wozzeck - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 14
Reich: Different Trains - 5
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 12
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 8
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 7
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## emiellucifuge

I have to admit im not too pleased with the list so far. Its excruciatingly conservative and misleadingly named.


----------



## pjang23

Barber Berg Reich

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Berg: Wozzeck - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 14
Reich: Different Trains - 5
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 11
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 8
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 7
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Verklärte Nacht / Reich Trains / Barber

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 3
Berg: Wozzeck - 5
* Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 14*
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 11
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 8
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
* Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht - 21*
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 7
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht

New board:

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 3
Berg: Wozzeck - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 14
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 11
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 8
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 7
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

We need more post-1950 works! There are only 8 out of 35 on the list so far. Some more avantgarde or minimalism wouldn't hurt


----------



## Cnote11

emiellucifuge said:


> I have to admit im not too pleased with the list so far. Its excruciatingly conservative and misleadingly named.


It is far from what my list would look like, but this isn't a personal exercise after all.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Very true, and I dont expect anyone to vote according to my vision for the list. Still, I feel dissapointed and a little disillusioned.

Carry on!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

berghansson said:


> We need more post-1950 works! There are only 8 out of 35 on the list so far. Some more avantgarde or minimalism wouldn't hurt


8 out of 35 seems pretty fair to me


----------



## NightHawk

after Berghansson:

Schnittke / Berg / Rodrigo

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 3
Berg: Wozzeck - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 14
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 11
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 7
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2

Ja, I too am not happy with a good number of 'enshrinements' - I don't think anything neo-romantic or neo-anything should be on the list - there is a great difference between Debussy 'Pelleas' and Debussy 'Afternoon...Faun'...the latter does not fit the objective (in my opinion) and the former does (in my opinion).


----------



## pjang23

Prokofiev Barber Reich

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Berg: Wozzeck - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 16
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 10
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 7
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Shostakovich/Satie/Schnittke CG

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Berg: Wozzeck - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 16
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 10
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Satie: Gymnopédies - 10
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## DeepR

Scriabin - Poem of Ecstasy + 1000
Scriabin - Poem of Fire + 1000


----------



## pjang23

Barber Prokofiev Satie

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 6
Berg: Wozzeck - 6
*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 - 17*
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 10
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## pjang23

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3

New board:

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 6
Berg: Wozzeck - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 10
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Shostakovich/Reich 18/Schnittke

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 6
Berg: Wozzeck - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 11
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After conor71:

Reich 18 / Penderecki: Threnody / Barber

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 5
Berg: Wozzeck - 6
Penderecki: Threnody for the victims of Hiroshima - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 13
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

After berghansson:

Berg, Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2, Webern

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 1
Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the victims of Hiroshima - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 13
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Cnote11

After VoteslikeaToddler

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 1
Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the victims of Hiroshima - 3
Reich: Different Trains - 5
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 1

Pendi/Reich 18/Shostakovich


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Cnote11

Reich 18 / Reich train / Barber

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 1
Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the victims of Hiroshima - 3
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 1


----------



## NightHawk

after CoAG:

Reich 18 / Schnittke / Rodrigo

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 1
Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the victims of Hiroshima - 3
Reich: Different Trains - 6
*Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 18*
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 1

updated master

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians

updated board:

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 1
Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the victims of Hiroshima - 3
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Cnote11

It is of my opinion that we need a Glass work on here now, as well as a Penderecki and Stockhausen! (Also Satie) I'm rather annoyed with the Shostakovich and Debussy onslaught :lol: I've done nothing but vote them down this entire time. Also surprised nobody has suggested any Ives. Perhaps some Poulenc or Milhaud or something sooner or later.


----------



## mmsbls

Cnote11 said:


> It is of my opinion that we need a Glass work on here now, as well as a Penderecki and Stockhausen! (Also Satie) I'm rather annoyed with the Shostakovich and Debussy onslaught :lol: I've done nothing but vote them down this entire time. Also surprised nobody has suggested any Ives. Perhaps some Poulenc or Milhaud or something sooner or later.


There are 5 composers (one is Debussy) with more selections than Shostakovich and Messiaen, Ligeti,and Part have the same number. I would actually say Shostakovich is either under-represented on the list or several other composers are over-represented. Still the list is very small, and the nature of these projects is that one needs more statistics before things have a good chance of looking reasonable. Of course, your view of what's reasonable may differ with others.

After NightHawk:

Poulenc: Concerto for Piano / Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas / Webern

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 1
Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the victims of Hiroshima - 3
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 2 
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Reich: Music for 18 musicians - 18
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Barber Penderecki

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 1
Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the victims of Hiroshima - 2
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 2
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> It is of my opinion that we need a Glass work on here now, as well as a Penderecki and Stockhausen! (Also Satie) I'm rather annoyed with the Shostakovich and Debussy onslaught :lol: I've done nothing but vote them down this entire time. Also surprised nobody has suggested any Ives. Perhaps some Poulenc or Milhaud or something sooner or later.


I think Glass's Akhnaten would be good for that. And Stockhausen's Stimmung, Licht, Mantra, Gruppen, Klavierstucken, Zyklus (gosh are there _no_ minor works in his catalogue?!) etc.

Also, I think that Schoenberg's second string quartet deserves a high position on the list because, after all, it was the first time the rules of tonality were completely broken to create what we call "atonal music."


----------



## NightHawk

after pjang23:

Schnittke / Schoenberg / Rodrigo

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 1
Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the victims of Hiroshima - 2
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 2
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 5
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After NightHawk:

Poulenc / Piazzolla / Penderecki

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 1
Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the victims of Hiroshima - 1
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 4
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 5
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Ives: The Unanswered Question / Penderecki / Piazolla

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 1
Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 2
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 4
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 5
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10


----------



## pjang23

Berg Scriabin Shostakovich

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 1
Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 2
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 4
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 5
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pjang23:

Berg, Penderecki, Rodrigo

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 1
Berg: Wozzeck - 12
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 3
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 4
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9


----------



## Cnote11

That is why I posted "it is my opinion" mmbls :lol: I happen to like certain composers and works better than others is all. Also CoAG, I suggested Stimmung but they voted it out  Heathens...

AFter toddler

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 1
Berg: Wozzeck - 12
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 5
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 4
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 10
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 8

Pendi/Satie/Shostakovich


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Chihiro (Cnote11)

Schoenberg / Pendercki / Barber

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 1
Berg: Wozzeck - 12
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 6
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 4
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 10
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 6
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Fun fact: Schnittke's Concerto Grosso is 35 pages old.


----------



## Conor71

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Shostakovich/Bartok/Ives

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 2
Berg: Wozzeck - 12
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 1
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 6
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 4
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 10
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 6
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Penderecki / Ives / Barber

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 2
Berg: Wozzeck - 12
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 4
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 10
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 6
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10


----------



## pjang23

Berg Barber Penderecki

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 2
Berg: Wozzeck - 14
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 7
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 4
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 10
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 6
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Poulenc / Piazzolla / Penderecki

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 2
Berg: Wozzeck - 14
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 6
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 10
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 6
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue / Ives / Barber

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 2
Berg: Wozzeck - 14
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 2
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 3
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 6
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 10
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 6
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10


----------



## NightHawk

after pjang23:

Berg / Schoenberg / Satie

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 2
Berg: Wozzeck - 16
*Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 2*
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 6
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 7
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10

corrected board: (Not sure why, but the Gershwin did not show up in my paste - maybe my fault, anyway, I think I corrected it ok).


----------



## Cygnenoir

Corrected 

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 2
Berg: Wozzeck - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 2
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 3
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 6
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 7
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Barber Shostakovich

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 2
*Berg: Wozzeck - 16*
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 2
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 3
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 6
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 7
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9


----------



## pjang23

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck

Updated Board:

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 2
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 3
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 6
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 7
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pjang23:

Penderecki, Schoenberg, Poulenc

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 2
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 3
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Toddler

Schoenberg / Reich / Barber

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 2
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 3
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 7
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After CoAg:

Ives / Gershwin / Piazzolla

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 3
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 5
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 7
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 9


----------



## Cnote11

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 3
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 5
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 9
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 7
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 8

Satie/Pendi/Shoshi

AFTER BERGEN


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Barber Penderecki

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 3
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 5
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 7
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 8


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Shostakovich/Bartok/Ives

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 3
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 3
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 7
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10


----------



## pjang23

Barber Scriabin Schoenberg

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 3
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 3
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 7
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 11
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Satie / Gershwin / Scriabin

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 3
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 4
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 7
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

After berghansson:

Bartok, Penderecki, Barber

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 5
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 4
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 9
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 7
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 13
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After toddlertoddy:

Satie / Ives / Barber

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 5
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 4
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 5
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 9
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 7
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Satie: Gymnopédies - 15
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Satie/Rodrigo/Schnittke CG

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 5
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 4
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 5
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 9
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 7
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 5
*Satie: Gymnopédies - 17*
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10


----------



## Conor71

New List:

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies

New Board:

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto no. 2 - 5
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 4
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 5
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 9
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 7
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Penderecki / Gershwin / Bartok

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 5
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 5
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 11
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 7
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 5
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10


----------



## NightHawk

after Berghansson:

Schnittke / Penderecki / Rodrigo

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 5
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 5
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 12
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 7
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10


----------



## Conor71

After NightHawk:

Shostakovich/Bartok/Ives

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 5
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 12
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 7
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 12


----------



## NightHawk

after Conor 71:

Penderecki / Barber / Rodrigo

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 5
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 14
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 7
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 3
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 12


----------



## NightHawk

after myself: (I waited 9 hours +)

Penderecki / Barber / Rodrigo

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 5
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 16
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 7
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 12


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after NightHawk:

Penderecki, Reich, Shostakovich

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 5
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
*Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima - 18*
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 8
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 11

New List:

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima

Updated:

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 5
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 8
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 11


----------



## Cnote11

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 5
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 10
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 10

after todd

Reich/Poulenc/Shost


----------



## Conor71

After Cnote:

Shostakovich/Bartok/Ives

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 5
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 3
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 10
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 12


----------



## NightHawk

after Conor 71:

Shostakovich / Barber / Rodrigo

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 5
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 3
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 10
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 14


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This is a great idea! Won't vote, but may I suggest a cool modern composer by the name of Dominick Argento?





 Written in 1997


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nighthawk:

Gershwin / Ives / Piazzolla

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 7
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 10
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 14


----------



## Toddlertoddy

After berg:

Reich, Berg: Lyric Suite, Scriabin

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lyric Suite
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 7
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 12
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

The activity in here is too low. Where's ComposerOfAvantGarde? We are 5 voters in here now (me, Toddlertoddy, Cnote11, NightHawk and Conor71) and that's better than nothing.

After Toddlertoddy:

Gershwin / Shostakovich / Bartok

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Berg: Lyric Suite - 1
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 9
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 12
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 15


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm right here 

After berghansson

Reich / Schoenberg / Shostakovich

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Berg: Lyric Suite - 1
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 9
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 14


----------



## NightHawk

after CoAG:

Schnittke / Berg / Scriabin

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 9
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After NightHawk:

Shostakovich / Ives / Barber

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 9
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 5
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 16


----------



## Cygnenoir

After...myself 

Glass / Ligeti / Scriabin

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 9
Glass: Akhnaten - 2
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 5
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 1
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 16


----------



## NightHawk

after Berghansson:

Shostakovich / Ligeti / Scriabin

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 9
Glass: Akhnaten - 2
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 5
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 2
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

After NightHawk:

Shostakovich / Glass / Reich

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 9
Glass: Akhnaten - 3
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 5
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 2
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 13
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3
*Shostakovich: Symphony #10 - 20*


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10

Updated:

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 9
Glass: Akhnaten - 3
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 5
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 2
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 13
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after berg:

Reich, Schoenberg, Poulenc

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 9
Glass: Akhnaten - 3
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 5
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 2
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Reich: Different Trains - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Toddler

*Ligeti*  / Reich / Schnittke

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 9
Glass: Akhnaten - 3
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 5
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 4
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Reich: Different Trains - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## Conor71

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Ligeti/Bartok/Ives

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 9
Glass: Akhnaten - 3
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 6
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Reich: Different Trains - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## DeepR

Whaaat? All this down voting of Scriabin. Have you guys actually listened to a proper performance of the piece?
Well, to each his own I guess! 
This just shows again he belongs in the topic about most underrated composers.


----------



## DeepR

Here, let me help you: 



Wax out your ears and don't give up on listening.


----------



## Cnote11

I've actually only voted a few times in weeks. Sorry guys for not staying with this as much as I was.

After Conor

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 9
Glass: Akhnaten - 4
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 6
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
*Reich: Different Trains - 18*
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3

Reich/Glass/Schnittke


----------



## Cnote11

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 9
Glass: Akhnaten - 4
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 6
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3

New Board... glad to see Penderecki made it on


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Cnote11:

Glass / Scriabin / Barber

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 9
Glass: Akhnaten - 6
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 6
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Cnote11

After bergy 

Glass/Poulenc/Gershwin

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 8
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 6
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Cnote

*Ligeti*  / Glass / Barber

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 9
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## NightHawk

after CoAG:

Schnittke / Ligeti / Scriabin

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 9
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 9
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## DeepR

This system fails. Half of those composers aren't even worthy to be mentioned alongside Scriabin.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After NightHawk:

Schnittke / Ligeti / Bartok

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 9
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 10
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## Igneous01

woot Schnittke finally comin back!

After berghansson:

Schnittke / Scriabin / Schoenberg

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 9
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 10
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## NightHawk

after Igneous01: howdy

Schnittke / Bartok / Rodrigo

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 9
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 10
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
*Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 0*
*Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18*
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4

updated list:
1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1

updated board:

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 9
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 10
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## NightHawk

DeepR said:


> This system fails. Half of those composers aren't even worthy to be mentioned alongside Scriabin.


ah yes, Scriabin, the composer about whom was said..."No one was spoken of more while he lived, nor spoken of less when he died". I do like Scriabin, some of the piano etudes are worthy, but _Poem of Ecstasy_ is marred terribly by lengthy maudlin passages which interrupt the trumpet motives. These passages are, quite frankly, Lisztian, but not as good as. The trumpet parts are truly heroic in conception and playing requirements and I do listen to the complete work, occasionally, just to listen to the last great push to the summit . Loathe his vocal works, but do think he was a genius of sorts.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after NightHawk:

Schoenberg SQ, Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, Poulenc

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 9
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 10
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 1
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Cnote11

After Toddler:

Glass/Schoenberg Warsaw/Scriabin (He's not half as good as any composer on this list)

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 10
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## DeepR

Haha. Good one!!


----------



## DeepR

NightHawk said:


> ah yes, Scriabin, the composer about whom was said..."No one was spoken of more while he lived, nor spoken of less when he died". I do like Scriabin, some of the piano etudes are worthy, but _Poem of Ecstasy_ is marred terribly by lengthy maudlin passages which interrupt the trumpet motives. These passages are, quite frankly, Lisztian, but not as good as. The trumpet parts are truly heroic in conception and playing requirements and I do listen to the complete work, occasionally, just to listen to the last great push to the summit . Loathe his vocal works, but do think he was a genius of sorts.


Alright. His symphonic poems (Ecstasy, Prometheus) didn't really work for me either until I listened to them many times (Muti, Ashkenazy). I do think the final part is the main focus in both pieces, but I don't think there's anything redundant before that. Both of these pieces build and build in intensity towards the climaxes where the puzzle falls into place. It just annoyed me that some overrated pieces made it so easily to the main list while IMO Scriabin really deserves a spot on there and then he gets down voted by the same person multiple times. 
As far as I know his only vocal works are Romance, Symphony No. 1 Movement 6 (it's beyond me how anyone can '"loathe" such beauty) and the last part of Prometheus (and sketches of an unfinished opera and I guess the Mysterium).
And of course the biggest reason Scriabin deserves to be on there is his piano music (come on, Satie?! ... snore, snore).


----------



## Cygnenoir

DeepR: You're welcome to participate any time (and maybe suggest some of Scriabin's etudes).

After cnote11:

Schoenberg / Ives / Barber

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 5
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 10
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 14
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after berg:

Bartok, Schoenberg SQ, Scriabin

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 5
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 10
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 15
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 2


----------



## Cnote11

after toddler
Glass/Ives/Scriabin

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 13
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 6
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 10
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 15
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 1


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Cnote

Schoenberg SQ / *Ligeti*  / Glass (will vote it up after the Schoenberg SQ2 is in)

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 12
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 6
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 11
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 17
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 1


----------



## Cnote11

I didn't notice the string quartet was so high up. I'll give it my vote if it happens to still be there next time I can vote


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Gershwin / Schoenberg SQ / Barber

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 2
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 12
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 6
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 11
 Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 18
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 1


----------



## NightHawk

after Berghansson:

Berg / Schoenberg SQ / Scriabin

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 2
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lyric Suite - 4
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 12
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 6
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 11
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 2
*Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 19*
*Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 0*

updated list:

updated list:
1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2

updated board:

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 2
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 12
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 6
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 11
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 2


----------



## Cnote11

Nighthawk made my vote for me


----------



## Cygnenoir

After NightHawk:

Glass / Gershwin / Schoenberg

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 2
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 11
Glass: Akhnaten - 14
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 6
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 11
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 1


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after berg:

Ligeti, Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms, Gershwin

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 2
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 14
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 6
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 13
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 1
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 1


----------



## Cnote11

Aftr Toddy

Glass/Ives/*Ligeti* 

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 2
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 16
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 7
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 12
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 1
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 1


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Cnote. YOU DOWNVOTED *Ligeti*!!!! HOW DARE YOU!!!!!!!:scold:

*Ligeti*  / Reich: Piano Phase / Barber

Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 - 1
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 16
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 7
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 14
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 1
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 1
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Glass / Stravinsky / Barber

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lyric Suite - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 18
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 7
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 14
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 1
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 1
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

After berg:

Berg, Bartok, Poulenc

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 10
Berg: Lyric Suite - 4
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 18
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 7
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 14
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 4
Reich: Piano Phase - 1
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 1
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 2


----------



## Cnote11

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 10
Berg: Lyric Suite - 4
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 10
_*Glass: Akhnaten - 20*_
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 13
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 4
Reich: Piano Phase - 1
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 1
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 2

After Toodles

Glass/Ives/*Ligeti*


----------



## Cnote11

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 10
Berg: Lyric Suite - 4
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 10
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 13
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 4
Reich: Piano Phase - 1
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 1
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 2


----------



## Cnote11

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> After Cnote. YOU DOWNVOTED *Ligeti*!!!! HOW DARE YOU!!!!!!!:scold:


Had to down vote to get Glass up there!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Surely *Ligeti* deserves to get in the list before boring old Glass(Akhnaten is still an amazing work. Love it to bits )

After Cnote

*Ligeti*  / Reich / Gershwin

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 10
Berg: Lyric Suite - 4
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 9
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 15
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 4
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 1
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 2


----------



## Cnote11

After Composer

*Ligeti* :angel:/Poulenc/Bartok

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lyric Suite - 4
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 9
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
*Ligeti: Atmosphères - 17*
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 1
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 2


----------



## Cnote11

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lyric Suite - 4
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 9
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 1
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Cnote:

Gershwin / Stravinsky / Bartok

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lyric Suite - 4
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 1
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 3


----------



## Cnote11

I remember when I first got into this voting business in the other classical thread... Gershwin was the first work I pushed for to be voted in. Trout and I put our teeth to the dirt and dug ourselves a victory.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

Stockhausen: Gruppen / Berg: Lulu / Ives

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 1
Berg: Lyric Suite - 4
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 7
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 1
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 3


----------



## NightHawk

after CoAG:

Berg 'Lulu' / Berg L.Suite / Poulenc

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 3
Berg: Lyric Suite - 5
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 7
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 4
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 1
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after NightHawk:

Berg Lulu, Schoenberg, Poulenc

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 5
Berg: Lyric Suite - 5
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 7
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 2
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After toddler

Gershwin / Reich / Bartok

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lulu - 5
Berg: Lyric Suite - 5
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 7
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 3
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 2
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After CoAg:

Gershwin / Ives / Stockhausen

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lulu - 5
Berg: Lyric Suite - 5
*Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 15*
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 3
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 2
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 1
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue

Updated board:

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lulu - 5
Berg: Lyric Suite - 5
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 3
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 2
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 1
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After myself (come on!):

Ives / Stravinsky / Bartok

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 5
Berg: Lyric Suite - 5
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 10
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 3
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 2
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 1
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 4


----------



## NightHawk

after berghansson:

Berg Lulu / Berg Lyric / Poulenc 

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 7 
Berg: Lyric Suite - 6
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 10
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 2
Reich: Piano Phase - 3
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 2
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 1
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 4


----------



## Igneous01

after Nighthawk:

Ives / Bartok / Stockhausen

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lulu - 7 
Berg: Lyric Suite - 6
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 12
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 2
Reich: Piano Phase - 3
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 2
*Stockhausen: Gruppen - 0*
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 4

Updated board:

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lulu - 7 
Berg: Lyric Suite - 6
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 12
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 2
Reich: Piano Phase - 3
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 4


----------



## NightHawk

after Igneous1:

Ives / Bartok / Poulenc

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 7 
Berg: Lyric Suite - 6
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 14
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 1
Reich: Piano Phase - 3
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 4


----------



## Igneous01

after nighthawk:

Ives / Bartok / Poulenc

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lulu - 7 
Berg: Lyric Suite - 6
*Ives: The Unanswered Question - 16
Poulenc: Concerto for Piano - 0*
Reich: Piano Phase - 3
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 4


----------



## Igneous01

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question

Updated Board:
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lulu - 7 
Berg: Lyric Suite - 6
Reich: Piano Phase - 3
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Igneous:

Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" / Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 / Schoenberg

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lulu - 7 
Berg: Lyric Suite - 6
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 1
Reich: Piano Phase - 3
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 1
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after berg:

Stravinsky, Berg LS, Reich

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lulu - 7 
Berg: Lyric Suite - 7
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 1
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 1
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Toddlertoddy:

Stravinsky / Prokofiev / Lulu

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lulu - 6
Berg: Lyric Suite - 7
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 2
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 1
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 8


----------



## NightHawk

after Berghansson:

Berg Lyric / Stravinsky / Brian

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lulu - 6
Berg: Lyric Suite - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 1
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 2
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 1
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 9


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Nighthawk

Adams: Nixon in China / Berg Lyric / Bartok

Adams: Nixon in China - 2
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 6
Berg: Lyric Suite - 10
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 1
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 2
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw - 1
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

After CoAG

Berg LS, Bartok, Schoenberg

Adams: Nixon in China - 2
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lulu - 6
Berg: Lyric Suite - 12
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 1
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 2
Reich: Piano Phase - 2

Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 9


----------



## NightHawk

Sorry, iPad is not the best way to do this.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Toddlertoddy:

*Brian* / *Adams* / Bartok

Adams: Nixon in China - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 6
Berg: Lyric Suite - 12
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 2
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

After berg:

Bartok: String Quartet no. 4, Berg Lulu, Brian

Adams: Nixon in China - 3
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 2
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 7
Berg: Lyric Suite - 12
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 2
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 9


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After toddler

Berg Lyric / Adams / Stravinsky

Adams: Nixon in China - 4
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 2
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 7
Berg: Lyric Suite - 14
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 2
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After CoAg:

Brian / Prokofiev / Bartok VC

Adams: Nixon in China - 4
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 2
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lulu - 7
Berg: Lyric Suite - 14
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 8


----------



## NightHawk

after berghansson:

Berg LS / Prokofiev / Brian

Adams: Nixon in China - 4
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 2
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lulu - 7
*Berg: Lyric Suite - 16*
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 4
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 8

updated list:

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite

updated board:

Adams: Nixon in China - 4
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 2
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lulu - 7
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 4
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After NightHawk:

Stravinsky / Brian / Lulu

Adams: Nixon in China - 4
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 2
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lulu - 6
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 4
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after hansson:

Prokofiev, Bartok SQ, Adams

Adams: Nixon in China - 3
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lulu - 6
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 6
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 10


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Toddler

Berg / Adams / Prokofiev

Adams: Nixon in China - 4
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lulu - 8
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 10


----------



## NightHawk

after CoAG:

Berg / Bartok / Brian

Adams: Nixon in China - 5
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lulu - 10
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 10

I am giving all my 2's to Berg - following I will concentrate on Stravinsky and then Bartok.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After NightHawk:

Stravinsky / Brian / Berg

Adams: Nixon in China - 5
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lulu - 9
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 12


----------



## NightHawk

after berghansson:

Stravinsky / Bartok SQ / Berg

Adams: Nixon in China - 5
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lulu - 8
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 14


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after NightHawk:

Bartok SQ, Stravinsky, Brian

Adams: Nixon in China - 5
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lulu - 8
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
*Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 15*


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms

updated (I think we need more works):

Adams: Nixon in China - 5
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lulu - 8
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 2


----------



## Igneous01

After ToddlerToddy:

Schnittke: Faust Cantata / Shostakovich: Symphony 4 / Berg

Adams: Nixon in China - 5
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lulu - 7
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony 4 - 1


----------



## Hausmusik

Dutilleux / Lutoslawski / Adams

Adams: Nixon in China - 4
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lulu - 7
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2

Dutilleux: _Tout un monde lointain _- 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony #3 - 1
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony 4 - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Hausmusik:

Brian / Prokofiev / Bartok VC

Adams: Nixon in China - 4
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 7
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony #3 - 1
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 6
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony 4 - 1


----------



## Hausmusik

after berghansson

Adams: Nixon in China - 4
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Berg: Lulu - 7
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 4
Lutoslawski: Symphony #3 - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 6
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony 4 - 1

Dut / Lut / Bartok VC


----------



## Igneous01

after Hausmusik:

Schnittke / Shostakovich / Berg



Adams: Nixon in China - 4
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Berg: Lulu - 6
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 4
Lutoslawski: Symphony #3 - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 6
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony 4 - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

after Igneous

Adams: Nixon in China - 4
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Lulu - 6
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony #3 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 6
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony 4 - 2

Dut / Lut / Bartok VC


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm guessing Prokofiev's Cinderella barely counts? 

After Hausmusik

*Prokofiev: Cinderella* / Adams / Berg

Adams: Nixon in China - 5
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Lulu - 5
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony #3 - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 6
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony 4 - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Huilunsoittaja:

Prokofiev PS / Adams / Bartok SQ

Adams: Nixon in China - 6
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Lulu - 5
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony #3 - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 8
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

Prokofiev PS / Reich / Dutilleux

Adams: Nixon in China - 6
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Lulu - 5
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony #3 - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 10
Reich: Piano Phase - 3
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Lutoslawski, Bartok SQ, Schnittke

Adams: Nixon in China - 5
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Lulu - 5
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony #3 - 5
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 6
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony 4 - 2


----------



## Igneous01

after toddler: (btw u accidentally took off 2 points for schnittke, i correcting the score now  )

Schnittke / Shostakovich / Dutilleux

Adams: Nixon in China - 5
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Lulu - 5
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony #3 - 5
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 6
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony 4 - 3


----------



## NightHawk

after Igneous01:


Bartok SQ / Schnittke / Brian

Adams: Nixon in China - 5
Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Lulu - 5
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony #3 - 5
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 6
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony 4 - 3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After NightHawk

Bartók SQ / Reich / Prokofiev PS

Adams: Nixon in China - 5
*Bartok: String Quartet no. 4 - 12*
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Lulu - 5
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony #3 - 5
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 3
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony 4 - 3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Updated board:

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4

New board:

Adams: Nixon in China - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Lulu - 5
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony #3 - 5
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 3
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony 4 - 3


----------



## Hausmusik

Dutilleux / Shostakovich / Schnittke

Adams: Nixon in China - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Lulu - 5
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 7
Lutoslawski: Symphony #3 - 5
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 3
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony 4 - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

In post 693, Toddlertoddy seems to have followed the board from post 689, and therefore several votes from huilun, me and CoAg has been "wasted". So this should be the corrected board (after my new vote):

Adams / Cinderella / Berg

Adams: Nixon in China - 8
 Bartok: String Quartet No. 4 - 11 (Not enshrined)
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Lulu - 4
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony #3 - 5
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 9
Reich: Piano Phase - 4
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3

Anyway, it's nice to see some more activity in here! I hope Cnote is joining in as well, after he's released from his "spell"


----------



## Hausmusik

After Mr. B

Bartok / Paganini / Prok 7

Adams: Nixon in China - 8
Bartok: String Quartet No. 4 - 13
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Lulu - 4
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 6
Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 5
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 8
Reich: Piano Phase - 4
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3


----------



## NightHawk

after Hausmusik:

Schnittke / Bartok / Brian

Adams: Nixon in China - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Berg: Lulu - 4
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 6
Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 5
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 8
Reich: Piano Phase - 4
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

corrected one more time (sorry about that about)

Bartok SQ, Lutoslawski Symph, Brian

Adams: Nixon in China - 8
*Bartok: String Quartet No. 4 - 15*
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Berg: Lulu - 4
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 1
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 6
Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 6
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 8
Reich: Piano Phase - 4
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4

Adams: Nixon in China - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Berg: Lulu - 4
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 1
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 6
Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 6
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 8
Reich: Piano Phase - 4
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3


----------



## Igneous01

after toddler:

Schnittke / Paganini / Adams

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Berg: Lulu - 4
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 1
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 6
Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 2
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 6
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 8
Reich: Piano Phase - 4
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Igneous01:

Prokofiev PS / Reich / Scnittke

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Berg: Lulu - 4
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic" - 1
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 6
Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 2
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 6
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 10
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3


----------



## Hausmusik

After B.

Dutilleux / Prokofiev VC / Brian

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Berg: Lulu - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 8
Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 2
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 6
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3


----------



## NightHawk

after Hausmusik:

Schnittke / Bartok / Lutoslawski Pag.

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6 
Berg: Lulu - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 8
Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 6
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 10
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after NightHawk:

Prokofiev VC, Lutoslawski Symph, Schnittke

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6 
Berg: Lulu - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 8
Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 7
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Toddlertoddy:

Adams / Reich / Lutoslawski

Adams: Nixon in China - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6 
Berg: Lulu - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 8
Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 6
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3


----------



## Hausmusik

After B

Prok 7 / Shosty Trio / Shosty 4

Adams: Nixon in China - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6 
Berg: Lulu - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 8
Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 6
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 12
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After H

Prokofiev 7 / Cinderella / Schnittke

Adams: Nixon in China - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6 
Berg: Lulu - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 8
Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 6
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 14
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 2


----------



## NightHawk

after berghansson:

Prokofiev PS / Bartok / Adams

Adams: Nixon in China - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7 
Berg: Lulu - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 8
Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 6
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
*Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 - 16*
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 2

updated list:

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7

updated board:

Adams: Nixon in China - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7 
Berg: Lulu - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 8
Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 6
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

After Nighthawk's enshrinement of the Prokofiev Piano Sonata #7

Dutilleux / *Porgy and Bess* / Adams

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7 
Berg: Lulu - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . . - 10
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 1
Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 6
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

Hausmusik: The Concerto Grosso is already at nr. 43.

*Poulenc: Gloria* / Adams / Shosty 4
(This one is just stunningly beautiful.)

Adams: Nixon in China - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7 
Berg: Lulu - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . . - 10
Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 6
Poulenc: Gloria - 2
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1


----------



## Hausmusik

berg, thank you---I even copied out the list and alphabetized it and managed to miss that! I've changed it to _Porgy and Bess_.


----------



## Hausmusik

Oops: sorry, too soon.


----------



## Hausmusik

After berg

Dutilleux / Bess / Schnittke

Adams: Nixon in China - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7 
Berg: Lulu - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . . - 12
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 2
Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 6
Poulenc: Gloria - 2
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1


----------



## Hausmusik

After myself (!)

Dutilleux / Trio #2 / Adams

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7 
Berg: Lulu - 4
*Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . . - 14*
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 2
Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 6
Poulenc: Gloria - 2
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1


----------



## Hausmusik

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .

Updated Board

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7 
Berg: Lulu - 4
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 2
Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 6
Poulenc: Gloria - 2
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

Adams / Poulenc / Schnittke

Adams: Nixon in China - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7 
Berg: Lulu - 4
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 2
Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 6
Poulenc: Gloria - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1


----------



## MJongo

After berghansson

Ives: Symphony #4 / Lutoslawski: Symphony #3 / Gershwin: Porgy & Bess

Board:

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7 
Berg: Lulu - 4
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 1
Ives: Symphony #4 - 2
Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 7
Poulenc: Gloria - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1

Roster:

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Adams: Nixon in China


----------



## Hausmusik

After MJ

Lutoslawski 3 / Porgy / Ives 4

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7 
Berg: Lulu - 4
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 2
Ives: Symphony #4 - 1
Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 9
Poulenc: Gloria - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

MJongo, welcome to the thread! Adams (and Nixon) need to lead by 7 points I'm afraid, to get enshrined. So it's still on the board, which looks like this:

Adams: Nixon in China - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7 
Berg: Lulu - 4
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 2
Ives: Symphony #4 - 1
Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 9
Poulenc: Gloria - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1

"OH what a day, I thought I'd DIE!"


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after schoenberg:

Gershwin, Luto symph, Schnittke

Adams: Nixon in China - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7 
Berg: Lulu - 4
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 4
Ives: Symphony #4 - 1
Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 10
Poulenc: Gloria - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1


----------



## MJongo

berghansson said:


> MJongo, welcome to the thread! Adams (and Nixon) need to lead by 7 points I'm afraid, to get enshrined. So it's still on the board, which looks like this:


Ah, my bad. I thought it had to have at least 7 more than any other one on the list, not every other one... I was going to give it my negative instead of Gershwin too lol.


----------



## NightHawk

after Toddlertoddy:

Lutoslawski S#3 / Schnittke / Lutoslawski Pag

Adams: Nixon in China - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7 
Berg: Lulu - 4
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 4
Ives: Symphony #4 - 1
*Lutosławski: Paganini Variations for Piano & Orchestra - 0*
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 12
Poulenc: Gloria - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1

updated board:

Adams: Nixon in China - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7 
Berg: Lulu - 4
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 4
Ives: Symphony #4 - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 12
Poulenc: Gloria - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

After NightHawk:

Poulenc / Reich / Bartok

Adams: Nixon in China - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 4
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 4
Ives: Symphony #4 - 1
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 12
Poulenc: Gloria - 5
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Shostakovich Trio2/Shostakovich Sym4/Ives (eliminated)

Adams: Nixon in China - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 4
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 4
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 12
Poulenc: Gloria - 5
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

After Conor

Lutoslawski / Ravel / Adams

Adams: Nixon in China - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 4
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 4
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 14
Poulenc: Gloria - 5
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 1
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Hausmusik:

Poulenc / Adams / Berg

Adams: Nixon in China - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 3
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 4
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 14
Poulenc: Gloria - 7
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 1
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

After berg

Shosty Trio / Luto / Adams

Adams: Nixon in China - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 3
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 4
*Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 15*
Poulenc: Gloria - 7
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 1
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

New list

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3

New board

Adams: Nixon in China - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 3
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 4
Poulenc: Gloria - 7
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 1
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after house:

Ravel, Berg, Adams

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 4
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 4
Poulenc: Gloria - 7
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 2


----------



## Conor71

After Toddlertoddy:

Shostakovich PT2/Shostakovich S4/Schnittke

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 4
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 4
Poulenc: Gloria - 7
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Poulenc / Cinderella / Shost PT

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 4
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 4
Poulenc: Gloria - 9
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3


----------



## Hausmusik

After berg

Dutilleux / Gershwin / Reich

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 4
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 2
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 5
Poulenc: Gloria - 9
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Haus:

Poulenc / Reich / Shost PT

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 4
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 2
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 5
Poulenc: Gloria - 11
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3


----------



## Hausmusik

After berg

Bess / Gloria / Ella

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 4
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 2
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 7
Poulenc: Gloria - 12
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3


----------



## Hausmusik

After myself, holding back so someone can enshrine Gloria

Ravel / Dutilleux / Shosta 4

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 4
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 7
Poulenc: Gloria - 12
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Bartok, Berg, Adams

Adams: Nixon in China - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 5
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 7
Poulenc: Gloria - 12
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 2


----------



## NightHawk

from Toddlertoddy:

Poulenc / Ravel / Shostakovich 4

Adams: Nixon in China - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 5
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 7
Poulenc: Gloria - 14
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 6
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

After NightHawk:

Adams / Poulenc / Shost PT

Adams: Nixon in China - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 5
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 7
*Poulenc: Gloria - 15*
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 6
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1

New list

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria

New board:

Adams: Nixon in China - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 5
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 7
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 6
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 1


----------



## Hausmusik

After berg

Shostakovich SQ / Dutilleux / Shostakovich 4 (and out)

Adams: Nixon in China - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 5
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 4
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 7
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 6
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Gershwin, Bartok, Schinttke

Adams: Nixon in China - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lulu - 5
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 4
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 9
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 6
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 4
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Toddlertoddy:

Adams / Gershwin / Bartok

Adams: Nixon in China - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 5
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 4
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 10
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 6
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 4
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

After berghansson

GG.MR.JAdams 

Adams: Nixon in China - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 5
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 4
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 12
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 7
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 4
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 2


----------



## NightHawk

after Hausmusik:

Gershwin / Bartok / Dutilleux

Adams: Nixon in China - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lulu - 5
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 14
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 7
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 4
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After NightHawk:

Debussy: Images for piano, L 110 & 111 / Cinderella / Bartok

Adams: Nixon in China - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 5
Debussy: Images for piano - 2
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 14
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 7
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 4
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

After B

Shostakovich Trio / Gershwin / Adams

Adams: Nixon in China - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 5
Debussy: Images for piano - 2
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
* Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 15
* Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 7
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 4
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

New list

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess

New board

Adams: Nixon in China - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 5
Debussy: Images for piano - 2
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 7
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 4
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

berghansson: my support for Adams next, for your support for the Shostakovich trio after?


----------



## Conor71

After Hausmusik:

Shostakovich Trio/Ravel/Schnittke

Adams: Nixon in China - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 5
Debussy: Images for piano - 2
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 8
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

Hausmusik said:


> berghansson: my support for Adams next, for your support for the Shostakovich trio after?


How about Shosty first?


----------



## Hausmusik

Even better!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after Conor

PROKOFIEV CINDERELLA / Poulenc Flute Sonata / Berg

Adams: Nixon in China - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 4
Debussy: Images for piano - 2
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Poulenc: Flute Sonata - 1
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 8
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 2

I added the Poulenc because it still is considered one of his greatest works, despite being flute. :tiphat:


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after Huilunsoittaja

Bartok, Berg, Adams

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 10
Berg: Lulu - 5
Debussy: Images for piano - 2
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Poulenc: Flute Sonata - 1
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 8
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Toddlertoddy:

Shostakovich PT / Adams / Bartok

Adams: Nixon in China - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lulu - 5
Debussy: Images for piano - 2
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Poulenc: Flute Sonata - 1
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 8
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

After berg

Shostakovich PT / Shostakovich SQ / Bartok

Adams: Nixon in China - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 5
Debussy: Images for piano - 2
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Poulenc: Flute Sonata - 1
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 8
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 3


----------



## NightHawk

after Hausmusik:

Shostakovich / Bartok / Poulenc

Adams: Nixon in China - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lulu - 5
Debussy: Images for piano - 2
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
*Poulenc: Flute Sonata - 0*
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 8
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 3
*Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 16*
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 3

udated list:

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess 
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2

updated board:

Adams: Nixon in China - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lulu - 5
Debussy: Images for piano - 2
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 8
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 3


----------



## Hausmusik

Adams / Shosty / Bartok

Adams: Nixon in China - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 5
Debussy: Images for piano - 2
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Ravel: String Quartet - 8
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Bartok, Prokofiev VC, Adams

Adams: Nixon in China - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 10
Berg: Lulu - 5
Debussy: Images for piano - 2
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Ravel: String Quartet - 8
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Toddlertoddy:

Adams / Debussy / Bartok

Adams: Nixon in China - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Berg: Lulu - 5
Debussy: Images for piano - 3
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Ravel: String Quartet - 8
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

List of all works up to and including number *50*:

Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116, BB 123
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celeste, Sz. 106, BB 104
Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major, Sz. 95, BB 101
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck, Op. 7
Berg: Lyric Suite
Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: La mer, L 109
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, L 86
Debussy: Préludes, L 117, L 123
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Glass: Akhnaten
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs, Op. 36
Ives: The Unanswered Question
Ligeti: Atmosphères
Ligeti: Études
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
Pärt: Fratres
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé, No. 57
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, No. 55
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major, No. 83
Reich: Different Trains
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Satie: Gymnopédies
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
Schnittke: Viola Concerto
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op. 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht, Op. 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 110
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5, Op. 47
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: Petrushka
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Varèse: Amériques
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras

Notes: the number beside Ravel's works are catalogue numbers assigned by Marcel Marnat.


----------



## Hausmusik

after berg

Adams / Shosty / Bartok

Adams: Nixon in China - 13
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 5
Debussy: Images for piano - 3
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Ravel: String Quartet - 8
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 5


----------



## NightHawk

after Hausmusik:

Adams / Berg / Dutilleux

*Adams: Nixon in China - 15*
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 6
Debussy: Images for piano - 2
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Ravel: String Quartet - 8
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 5

updated list:

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess 
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China

updated board:

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 6
Debussy: Images for piano - 2
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Ravel: String Quartet - 8
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After NightHawk:

Debussy / Cinderella / Schnittke

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 6
Debussy: Images for piano - 4
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Ravel: String Quartet - 8
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after bob berg:

Ravel, Shostakovich, Prokofiev Cind

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Lulu - 6
Debussy: Images for piano - 4
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Ravel: String Quartet - 10
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 6


----------



## Hausmusik

After todd

Ravel / Prokofiev / Bartok

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lulu - 6
Debussy: Images for piano - 4
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Ravel: String Quartet - 12
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Canata - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Haus:

Ravel / Debussy / Schnittke

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lulu - 6
Debussy: Images for piano - 5
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
* Ravel: String Quartet - 14*
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 6

Updated list:

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess 
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet

Updated board:

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lulu - 6
Debussy: Images for piano - 5
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 6


----------



## Hausmusik

After berg

Prok VC / Shostakovich / Schnittke

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lulu - 6
Debussy: Images for piano - 5
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
*Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 0*
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 7

New board:

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lulu - 6
Debussy: Images for piano - 5
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Haus:

Reich / Ligeti: Requiem / Bartok

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 6
Debussy: Images for piano - 5
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Ligeti: Requiem - 1
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Schoenberg: Moses und Aron, Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Prokofiev Cind

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Lulu - 6
Debussy: Images for piano - 5
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 7
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

Corrected:

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 6
Debussy: Images for piano - 5
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Ligeti: Requiem - 1
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 7
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Hausmusik

After berg

Prok VC / Dutilleux / Reich

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 6
Debussy: Images for piano - 5
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 4
Ligeti: Requiem - 1
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Reich: Piano Phase - 8
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 7
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after Hausmusik

Prokofiev CINDERELLA / Prokofiev VC / Berg

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 5
Debussy: Images for piano - 5
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 4
Ligeti: Requiem - 1
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 10
Reich: Piano Phase - 8
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 7
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Hausmusik

After Huil

Prok VC / Cinderella / Reich

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 5
Debussy: Images for piano - 5
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 4
Ligeti: Requiem - 1
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 12
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 7
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Haus:

Ligeti / Webern / Berg

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 4
Debussy: Images for piano - 5
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 4
Ligeti: Requiem - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 12
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 7
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

After berg

Prokofiev VC / Dutilleux / Webern

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 4
Debussy: Images for piano - 5
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 5
Ligeti: Requiem - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
*Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 14*
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 7
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Hausmusik

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 4
Debussy: Images for piano - 5
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 5
Ligeti: Requiem - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 7
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after hausmusik:

Schoenberg, Shostakovich, Prokofiev Cind

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 4
Debussy: Images for piano - 5
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 5
Ligeti: Requiem - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 8
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Hausmusik

After Toddler

Shostakovich / Ligeti / Reich

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
Berg: Lulu - 4
Debussy: Images for piano - 5
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 5
Ligeti: Requiem - 4
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 10
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Haus:

Debussy / Reich / Bartok

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Berg: Lulu - 4
Debussy: Images for piano - 7
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 5
Ligeti: Requiem - 4
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 10
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Hausmusik

berg, help me with Shostakovich now (one or two votes probably) & I will help with Debussy after? or toddler for Schoenberg? First come, first served!


----------



## Hausmusik

After berg

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Lulu - 4
Debussy: Images for piano - 7
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 5
Ligeti: Requiem - 4
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 12
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 1
*Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 1
*


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after Hausmusik

Shostakovich, Webern, Prok Cind

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Lulu - 4
Debussy: Images for piano - 7
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 5
Ligeti: Requiem - 4
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 4
*Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 - 14*
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 1


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Lulu - 4
Debussy: Images for piano - 7
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 5
Ligeti: Requiem - 4
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 4
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 1


----------



## Hausmusik

Thanks, Toddler! I will help with Schoenberg next.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Toddler:

Debussy / Prokofiev / Berg

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Lulu - 3
Debussy: Images for piano - 9
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 5
Ligeti: Requiem - 4
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 4
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 1


----------



## Hausmusik

Schoenberg / Zemlinsky / Berg


Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Lulu - 2
Debussy: Images for piano - 9
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 5
Ligeti: Requiem - 4
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 6
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after musikhaus:

Schoenberg, Debussy, Berg

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Lulu - 1
Debussy: Images for piano - 10
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 5
Ligeti: Requiem - 4
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 8
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

Ok then, Schoenberg first.

Schoenberg / Ligeti / Berg

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Debussy: Images for piano - 10
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 5
Ligeti: Requiem - 5
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 10
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

After berg

Schoenberg / Berg / Debussy (speeding things up---I'll replace this later)

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 1
Debussy: Images for piano - 9
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 5
Ligeti: Requiem - 5
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 12
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 2


----------



## Turangalîla

After Hausmusik:

Messiaen / Ravel / Debussy

Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 2
Ravel: Piano Trio - 1
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 1
Debussy: Images for piano - 8
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 5
Ligeti: Requiem - 5
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 12
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 2


----------



## Turangalîla

And what happened to Berg's _Lulu_? At one time it had seven points, and then I _just_ watched *four* *consecutive *people give it negative votes and it disappeared! I think it's great!


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after Elliott Carter:

Schoenberg, Berg, Debussy

Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 2
Ravel: Piano Trio - 1
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 2
Debussy: Images for piano - 7
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 5
Ligeti: Requiem - 5
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
*Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 14*
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 2

I voted it down because it wasn't getting enough support.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron

Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 2
Ravel: Piano Trio - 1
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 2
Debussy: Images for piano - 7
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 5
Ligeti: Requiem - 5
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Todd:

Debussy / Messiaen / Reich

Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 3
Ravel: Piano Trio - 1
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 2
Debussy: Images for piano - 9
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 5
Ligeti: Requiem - 5
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 2


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Ligeti/Ravel/Messiaen

Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 2
Ravel: Piano Trio - 2
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 2
Debussy: Images for piano - 9
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 5
Ligeti: Requiem - 7
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

After conor (and re-alphabetizing the list)

Berg / Ravel / Webern 

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 4
Debussy: Images for piano - 9
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 5
Ligeti: Requiem - 7
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 2
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 5
Ravel: Piano Trio - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 1
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Berg, Debussy, Messiaen

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 6
Debussy: Images for piano - 10
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 5
Ligeti: Requiem - 7
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 1
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 5
Ravel: Piano Trio - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 1
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Todd:

Debussy / Webern / Zemlinsky

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 6
Debussy: Images for piano - 12
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 5
Ligeti: Requiem - 7
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 1
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 5
Ravel: Piano Trio - 3
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 1


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Ligeti/Ravel/Dutilleux

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 6
Debussy: Images for piano - 12
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 4
Ligeti: Requiem - 9
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 1
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 5
Ravel: Piano Trio - 4
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 1


----------



## Turangalîla

After Conor71:

Messiaen / Ravel / Debussy

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 6
Debussy: Images for piano - 11
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 4
Ligeti: Requiem - 9
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 5
Ravel: Piano Trio - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 1


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after CJP

Debussy, Berg, Reich

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 7
Debussy: Images for piano - 13
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 4
Ligeti: Requiem - 9
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 5
Ravel: Piano Trio - 5
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 1


----------



## Conor71

After Toddlertoddy:

Ravel/Ligeti/Messiaen

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 7
Debussy: Images for piano - 13
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 4
Ligeti: Requiem - 10
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 2
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 5
Ravel: Piano Trio - 7
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Debussy / Prokofiev / Bartok

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 3
Berg: Piano Sonata - 7
Debussy: Images for piano - 15
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 4
Ligeti: Requiem - 10
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 2
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
Ravel: Piano Trio - 7
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 1


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after berg:

Debussy, Berg, Bartok 

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 2
Berg: Piano Sonata - 8
*Debussy: Images for piano - 17*
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 4
Ligeti: Requiem - 10
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 2
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
Ravel: Piano Trio - 7
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 1


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 2
Berg: Piano Sonata - 8
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 4
Ligeti: Requiem - 10
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 2
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
Ravel: Piano Trio - 7
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 1


----------



## NightHawk

after Toddlertoddy:

Bartok / Webern / Dutilleux


Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 8
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Ligeti: Requiem - 10
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 2
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
Ravel: Piano Trio - 7
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 3
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 1


----------



## Turangalîla

After NightHawk:

Messiaen / Ravel / Bartok

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 3
Berg: Piano Sonata - 8
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 3
Ligeti: Requiem - 10
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 4
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
Ravel: Piano Trio - 8
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 3
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Messiaen:

Ligeti / Messiaen / Dutilleux

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 3
Berg: Piano Sonata - 8
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 12
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 5
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
Ravel: Piano Trio - 8
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 3
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 1


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Ravel/Ligeti/Messiaen

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 3
Berg: Piano Sonata - 8
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 13
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 4
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
Ravel: Piano Trio - 10
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 3
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 1


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after conor,

Berg, Ligeti, Messiaen

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 3
Berg: Piano Sonata - 10
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 14
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
Ravel: Piano Trio - 10
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 3
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Toddler:

Ligeti / Prokofiev / Berg

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 3
Berg: Piano Sonata - 9
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 16
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 7
Ravel: Piano Trio - 10
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 3
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 1


----------



## Hausmusik

Traveling and cannot cut and paste till later. Can someone help?
Zemlinsky / Ligeti / Messiaen


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Hausmusik's vote:

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 3
Berg: Piano Sonata - 9
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 2
* Ligeti: Requiem - 17*
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 2
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 7
Ravel: Piano Trio - 10
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 3
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem

New board:

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 3
Berg: Piano Sonata - 9
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 2
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 2
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 7
Ravel: Piano Trio - 10
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 3
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after berg:

Berg, Webern, Ravel

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 3
Berg: Piano Sonata - 11
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 2
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 2
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 7
Ravel: Piano Trio - 9
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 3


----------



## Conor71

After Todd:

Ravel/Bartok/Messiaen

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 11
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 2
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 1
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 7
Ravel: Piano Trio - 11
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Prokofiev / Webern / Dutilleux

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 11
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 1
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 1
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 9
Ravel: Piano Trio - 11
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 3


----------



## Turangalîla

After berghansson:

Messiaen / Ravel / Dutilleux

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 11
Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 0
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 9
Ravel: Piano Trio - 12
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 3

berghansson, you seem to like the Messiaen. If you help me with it (because it is being attacked by Conor and Toddler), I will help you with something that you want.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after CJP:

Berg, Stockhausen: Klavierstücke, Prokofiev

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 13
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 8
Ravel: Piano Trio - 12
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 1
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 3


----------



## Hausmusik

After Toddler

Berg / Zemlinsky / Messiaen

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 15
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 2
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 8
Ravel: Piano Trio - 12
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 1
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Stockhausen, Berg, Ravel

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 16
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 2
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 8
Ravel: Piano Trio - 11
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 3
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> After berghansson:
> 
> ...
> 
> Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 0
> 
> ...
> 
> berghansson, you seem to like the Messiaen. If you help me with it (because *it is being attacked* by Conor and Toddler), I will help you with something that you want.


Let's tone down the rhetoric, please. No one is describing your choice to eliminate the Dutilleux, which I added, as an "attack." I assume you just don't like the piece. Likewise, I don't care for the Messiaen, which I find kitschy.


----------



## Cygnenoir

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> berghansson, you seem to like the Messiaen. If you help me with it (because it is being attacked by Conor and Toddler), I will help you with something that you want.


I'm pretty torn on that piece. The movement called Premiere communion de la Vierge, is one of my favorite piano pieces. Very typical Messiaen, both very deep and spiritual, with it's mystic chords and trills, but then we have that unexpected jazzy groove. I like some of it very much, then again there are some movements that don't give me anything at all. But I'll support it, if you help me with Cinderella.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Toddy:

Messiaen / Prokofiev / Stockhausen

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 16
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 4
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 9
Ravel: Piano Trio - 11
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 4


----------



## Conor71

> berghansson, you seem to like the Messiaen. If you help me with it (because it is being attacked by Conor and Toddler), I will help you with something that you want.


I dont really dislike the Messiaen that much so I will stop voting against it if you would like to see it elevated - In return perhaps you could give a vote or 2 to the Ravel Trio? 

After berghansson:

Ravel/Bartok/Berg

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Berg: Piano Sonata - 15
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 4
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 9
Ravel: Piano Trio - 13
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after conor:

Wait, are we really starting the Bartok again? Hopefully it will make it this time.

Bartok, Stockhausen, Prok

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Piano Sonata - 15
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 4
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 8
Ravel: Piano Trio - 13
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 3
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

Berg / Zemlinsky / Messiaen

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Piano Sonata - 17
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 3
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 8
Ravel: Piano Trio - 13
Reich: Piano Phase - 5
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 3
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 5


----------



## Turangalîla

Hausmusik said:


> Let's tone down the rhetoric, please. No one is describing your choice to eliminate the Dutilleux, which I added, as an "attack." I assume you just don't like the piece. Likewise, I don't care for the Messiaen, which I find kitschy.





berghansson said:


> I'm pretty torn on that piece. The movement called Premiere communion de la Vierge, is one of my favorite piano pieces. Very typical Messiaen, both very deep and spiritual, with it's mystic chords and trills, but then we have that unexpected jazzy groove. I like some of it very much, then again there are some movements that don't give me anything at all. But I'll support it, if you help me with Cinderella.





Conor71 said:


> I dont really dislike the Messiaen that much so I will stop voting against it if you would like to see it elevated - In return perhaps you could give a vote or 2 to the Ravel Trio?


Apologies, everyone. I did not mean "attacking" in a personal way, I was just pointing out that Conor, Toddler (and Hausmusik, whom I forgot to mention) have all used their negative votes against the Messiaen at least once, and if this trend continues, it will disappear from the list. I am okay if you dislike the Messiaen, but what I said to to berghansson was just to convince him to vote for the piece.

Hausmusik, my apologies for eliminating the Dutilleux; I do not consider who added pieces when I vote for them.

berghansson, I will also help with the Cinderella as I like that piece. I am currently learning Premiere communion de la Vierge, which I love also. Listen to Le baiser de l'enfant-Jesus (in the same cycle). It's long, but there is one part in the middle with trills in the right hand and it is GORGEOUS.

Conor, I was the one to add the Ravel and have voted for it several times (will continue to do so).

Cheers


----------



## Turangalîla

And now my vote

After Hausmusik:

Messiaen / Prokofiev / Reich

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 7
Berg: Piano Sonata - 17
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 5
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 9
Ravel: Piano Trio - 13
Reich: Piano Phase - 4
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 3
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 5


----------



## Conor71

After CarterJohnsonPiano:

Ravel/Bartok/Stockhausen

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Piano Sonata - 17
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 5
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 9
Ravel: Piano Trio - 15
Reich: Piano Phase - 4
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

After Conor

Doesn't it make sense to get the Berg out of the way before the Ravel? I love both works and will support them both , in turn. . .

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Piano Sonata - 19
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 4
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 9
Ravel: Piano Trio - 15
Reich: Piano Phase - 4
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 6

Berg / Zemlinsky / Messiaen


----------



## Cygnenoir

> Listen to Le baiser de l'enfant-Jesus (in the same cycle). It's long, but there is one part in the middle with trills in the right hand and it is GORGEOUS.


I was thinking of mentioning that one too 

After Hausmusik:

Messiaen / Prokofiev / Ravel

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Berg: Piano Sonata - 19
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 6
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 10
Ravel: Piano Trio - 14
Reich: Piano Phase - 4
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 6


----------



## NightHawk

after berghansson:

Bartok / Messiaen / Zemlinsky

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 10
Berg: Piano Sonata - 19
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 7
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 10
Ravel: Piano Trio - 14
Reich: Piano Phase - 4
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after NightHawk,

Oh, so we are...

Berg, Bartok, Zemlinsky

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 11
*Berg: Piano Sonata - 21*
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 7
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 10
Ravel: Piano Trio - 14
Reich: Piano Phase - 4
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 11
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 7
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 10
Ravel: Piano Trio - 14
Reich: Piano Phase - 4
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

after todd

Ravel / Zemlinsky/ Bartok

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 10
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 7
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 10
Ravel: Piano Trio - 16
Reich: Piano Phase - 4
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 5


----------



## Turangalîla

After Hausmusik:

Messiaen / Ravel / Reich

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 10
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 9
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 10
*Ravel: Piano Trio - 17*
Reich: Piano Phase - 3
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio

After Haus:

Prokofiev / Messiaen / Bartok

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 10
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 12
Reich: Piano Phase - 3
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 5


----------



## Turangalîla

After myself (it's been nine hours since the last vote, though):

Messiaen / Prokofiev / Reich

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 10
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 11
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 11
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

You mean After berg, senor Carter?

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 12
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 13
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 5

Cinderella or Jesus first?


----------



## Turangalîla

berghansson said:


> You mean After berg, senor Carter?
> 
> Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
> Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 12
> Prokofiev: Cinderella - 13
> Reich: Piano Phase - 2
> Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 2
> Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 5
> Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 5
> 
> Cinderella or Jesus first?


No, because you didn't vote, you just updated the list! 

Let's do Cinderella first, as it currently has one more vote than Jesus. We can bring it to seven pts. above Jesus, put it on the list, and then work on the Jesus  Hopefully the others will not bring Jesus down six points or so while we work on Cinderella...


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after Carter:

Varese: Deserts, Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra, Reich

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 12
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 13
Reich: Piano Phase - 1
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 2
Varese: Deserts - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

After Todd

Luto / Prok / Stock 

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 12
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 14
Reich: Piano Phase - 1
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 1
Varese: Deserts - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> No, because you didn't vote, you just updated the list!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I voted at the bottom of the list.
> 
> After Haus:
> 
> Prokofiev / Webern / Zemlinsky
> 
> Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
> Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
> Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 12
> Prokofiev: Cinderella - 16
> Reich: Piano Phase - 1
> Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 1
> Varese: Deserts - 2
> Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 6
> Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 3
Click to expand...


----------



## Hausmusik

After berg

Prok ++ / Stock - / and Lutoslawski +

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 12
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 18
Reich: Piano Phase - 1
*Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 0 *
Varese: Deserts - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Haus:

Prokofiev / Messiaen / Bartok

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 13
* Prokofiev: Cinderella - 20*
Reich: Piano Phase - 1 
Varese: Deserts - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 3

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 8
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 13
Reich: Piano Phase - 1 
Varese: Deserts - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after berg:

Bartok, Lut, Zem

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 13
Reich: Piano Phase - 1 
Varese: Deserts - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 2


----------



## Turangalîla

berghansson said:


> Yes, I voted at the bottom of the list.


Apologies! I didn't see that 

After Toddler:

Messiaen / Webern / Reich

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 15
Reich: Piano Phase - 0
Varese: Deserts - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

After Carter

Bartok / Luto / Vingt Regards

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 12
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 6
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 14
Varese: Deserts - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Stockhausen: Gruppen, Stravinsky: Pulcinella, Messiaen

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 12
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 6
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 13
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 1
Varese: Deserts - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Todd:

Messiaen / Webern / Bartok

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 11
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 6
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 1
Varese: Deserts - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 2


----------



## Turangalîla

After berghansson (thank you for helping me!):

Messiaen / Webern / Bartok

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 6
*Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 17*
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 1
Varese: Deserts - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 9
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 2


----------



## Turangalîla

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Carter:

Penderecki / Adams / Zemlinsky

Adams: Harmonielehre - 1
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 6
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 2
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 1
Varese: Deserts - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 9
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 1


----------



## Hausmusik

OK, I figured it out. Berg docked Zemlinsky 2 points, not 1, in his vote yesterday, as I originally suspected. So here's the corrected tally.

Adams: Harmonielehre - 1
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 6
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 2
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 1
Varese: Deserts - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 9
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 2

Here was the faulty vote:



berghansson said:


> After Haus:
> 
> Prokofiev / Webern / Zemlinsky
> 
> Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 9
> Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
> Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - 12
> Prokofiev: Cinderella - 16
> Reich: Piano Phase - 1
> Stockhausen: Klavierstücke - 1
> Varese: Deserts - 2
> Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 6
> Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 3


----------



## Hausmusik

Now my vote

Bartok / Zemlinksy / Webern

Adams: Harmonielehre - 1
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 12
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 6
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 2
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 1
Varese: Deserts - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Bartok, Stra, Webern

Adams: Harmonielehre - 1
*Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 14* yay!
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 6
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 2
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 2
Varese: Deserts - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2

Adams: Harmonielehre - 1
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 6
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 2
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 2
Varese: Deserts - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

Hausmusik said:


> OK, I figured it out. Berg docked Zemlinsky 2 points, not 1, in his vote yesterday, as I originally suspected.


Oops! That was not my intention at all.

How many of you have actually heard "7 Gates of Jerusalem"? In my opinion it's Penderecki's greatest achievement. :tiphat:


----------



## Hausmusik

Berg after you nommed it I read its Wikipedia page. That's a start!


----------



## Hausmusik

We're on dangerous ground because there are many works here with two or fewer votes. . .Nearly impossible not to step on toes.

After Toddler:

Lutoslawski / Zemlinsky / Webern

Adams: Harmonielehre - 1
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 2
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 2
Varese: Deserts - 2
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 6
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Lut, Webern, Varese

Adams: Harmonielehre - 1
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 2
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 2
Varese: Deserts - 1
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 4


----------



## Turangalîla

After Toddy:

Webern / Lutoslawski / Stravinsky

Adams: Harmonielehre - 1
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 11
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 2
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 1
Varese: Deserts - 1
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 9
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 4


----------



## Conor71

After CarterJohnsonPiano:

Stockhausen/Webern/Lutoslawski

Adams: Harmonielehre - 1
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 2
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 4
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 1
Varese: Deserts - 1
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 10
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Webern / Adams / Lut

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 2
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 4
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 1
Varese: Deserts - 1
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 12
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 4


----------



## Turangalîla

After berg:

Webern / Stockhausen / Lutoslawski

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 2
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 5
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 1
Varese: Deserts - 1
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 14
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after CJP:

Varese, Webern, Zemlinsky

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 2
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 5
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 1
Varese: Deserts - 3
*Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra - 15*
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 2
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 5
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 1
Varese: Deserts - 3
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Toddler:

Penderecki / Adams / Zemlinsky

Adams: Harmonielehre - 3
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 4
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 5
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 1
Varese: Deserts - 3
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

After berg

Adams: Harmonielehre - 3
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 4
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 4
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 1
Varese: Deserts - 3
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 3

Luto / Zem / Stock


----------



## Conor71

After Hausmusik:

Stockhausen/Stravinsky/Lutoslawski

Adams: Harmonielehre - 3
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 4
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 6
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 2
Varese: Deserts - 3
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after conor:

Lut, Varese, Adams

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 11
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 4
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 6
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 2
Varese: Deserts - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Toddy:

Adams / Penderecki / Stock

Adams: Harmonielehre - 4
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 11
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 5
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 5
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 2
Varese: Deserts - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 3


----------



## Hausmusik

After berg

Zem / Luto / Stock

Adams: Harmonielehre - 4
*Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 12*
*Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 5*
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 4
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 2
Varese: Deserts - 4
*Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 5*


----------



## Hausmusik

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra

Adams: Harmonielehre - 4
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 5
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 4
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 2
Varese: Deserts - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 5


----------



## Turangalîla

After Hausmusik:

Stockhausen / Adams / Zemlinsky

Adams: Harmonielehre - 5
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 5
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 6
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 2
Varese: Deserts - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after CJP:

Stockhausen, Stravinsky: Agon, Penderecki

Adams: Harmonielehre - 5
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 4
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 8
Stravinsky: Agon - 1
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 2
Varese: Deserts - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Toddy:

Agon / Penderecki / Pulcinella

Adams: Harmonielehre - 5
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 5
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 8
Stravinsky: Agon - 3
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 1
Varese: Deserts - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Adams / Stravinsky / Varese

Adams: Harmonielehre - 7
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 5
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 8
Stravinsky: Agon - 3
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 2
Varese: Deserts - 3
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Stockhausen, Agon, Adams

Adams: Harmonielehre - 6
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 5
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 10
Stravinsky: Agon - 4
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 2
Varese: Deserts - 3
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After toddy:

Penderecki / Adams / Pulcinella

Adams: Harmonielehre - 7
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 7
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 10
Stravinsky: Agon - 4
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 1
Varese: Deserts - 3
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 4


----------



## Turangalîla

After berg:

Stockhausen / Adams / Pulcinella

Adams: Harmonielehre - 8
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 7
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 12
Stravinsky: Agon - 4
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 0
Varese: Deserts - 3
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after CJP:

Stockhausen, Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, Adams

Adams: Harmonielehre - 7
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 7
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 1
*Stockhausen: Gruppen - 14*
Stravinsky: Agon - 4
Varese: Deserts - 3
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen

Adams: Harmonielehre - 7
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 7
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 1
Stravinsky: Agon - 4
Varese: Deserts - 3
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas / Adams / Varese

Adams: Harmonielehre - 8
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 7
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 1
Stravinsky: Agon - 4
Varese: Deserts - 3
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

Shostakovich / Penderecki / Zemlinsky (lost cause it seems)

Adams: Harmonielehre - 8
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 8
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 2
Stravinsky: Agon - 4
Varese: Deserts - 3
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus

Stravinsky, Varese, Adams

Adams: Harmonielehre - 7
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 8
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 2
Stravinsky: Agon - 6
Varese: Deserts - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 3


----------



## Hausmusik

Adams: Harmonielehre - 7
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 9
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 4
Stravinsky: Agon - 6
Varese: Deserts - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 2

Shostakovich / Penderecki / Zemlinsky


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Haus:

Penderecki / Schoenberg / Zemlinsky

Adams: Harmonielehre - 7
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 11
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 2
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 4
Stravinsky: Agon - 6
Varese: Deserts - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 1


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after berg:

Pend, Stra, Shcoenberg

Adams: Harmonielehre - 7
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 13
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 4
Stravinsky: Agon - 7
Varese: Deserts - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 1


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Schoenberg, Pend, Shosty

Adams: Harmonielehre - 7
*Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - 14*
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 3
Stravinsky: Agon - 7
Varese: Deserts - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 1


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"

Adams: Harmonielehre - 7
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 3
Stravinsky: Agon - 7
Varese: Deserts - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 1


----------



## Turangalîla

After Toddy:

Adams / Schoenberg / Stravinsky

Adams: Harmonielehre - 9
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 4
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 3
Stravinsky: Agon - 6
Varese: Deserts - 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4 - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Carter:

Adams / Schoenberg / Zemlinsky

Adams: Harmonielehre - 11
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 3
Stravinsky: Agon - 6
Varese: Deserts - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After me:

Adams / Gershwin / Piazzolla

*Adams: Harmonielehre - 13*
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 1
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 3
Stravinsky: Agon - 6
Varese: Deserts - 4

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre

Gershwin: An American in Paris - 1
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 3
Stravinsky: Agon - 6
Varese: Deserts - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

Gershwin: An American in Paris - 2
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 5
Stravinsky: Agon - 5
Varese: Deserts - 4

Shotakovich / Gershwin / Agon


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending, Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord", Varese

Gershwin: An American in Paris - 2
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 1
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 5
Stravinsky: Agon - 5
Varese: Deserts - 3
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

Shostakovich / Ives / Gershwin

Gershwin: An American in Paris - 1
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 2
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 7
Stravinsky: Agon - 5
Varese: Deserts - 3
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 2


----------



## Conor71

After Hausmusik:

Shostakovich/RVW/Ives

Gershwin: An American in Paris - 1
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 1
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 9
Stravinsky: Agon - 5
Varese: Deserts - 3
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

Gershwin / Stravinsky / Varese

Gershwin: An American in Paris - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 1
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 9
Stravinsky: Agon - 6
Varese: Deserts - 2
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 3


----------



## Hausmusik

Apres berg

Shosty / Lark / Stragonavinsky

Gershwin: An American in Paris - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 1
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 11
Stravinsky: Agon - 5
Varese: Deserts - 2
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Stravinsky, Ives, Gershwin

Gershwin: An American in Paris - 2
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 2
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 11
Stravinsky: Agon - 7
Varese: Deserts - 2
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

After toddx2

Shosty / Ives / Stravinsky

Gershwin: An American in Paris - 2
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 3
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5
*Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 13*
*Stravinsky: Agon - 6*
Varese: Deserts - 2
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet

Gershwin: An American in Paris - 2
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 3
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas - 1
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5
Stravinsky: Agon - 6
Varese: Deserts - 2
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

Aprez Haus:

Stravinsky / Gershwin / Piazzolla

Gershwin: An American in Paris - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 3
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5
Stravinsky: Agon - 8
Varese: Deserts - 2
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 4


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

RVW/Schoenberg/Ives

Gershwin: An American in Paris - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 6
Stravinsky: Agon - 8
Varese: Deserts - 2
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after Conor:

Janacek: Sinfonietta, Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber, Varese

Gershwin: An American in Paris - 3
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 1
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 6
Stravinsky: Agon - 8
Varese: Deserts - 1
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 6


----------



## Turangalîla

After toddy:

Schoenberg / Varese / Gershwin

Gershwin: An American in Paris - 2
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 1
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 8
Stravinsky: Agon - 8
Varese: Deserts - 2
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After CJP:

Gershwin / Hindemith / Janacek

Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 2
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 1
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 8
Stravinsky: Agon - 8
Varese: Deserts - 2
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after berg:

Stra, Hindemith, Schoenberg

Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 1
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 7
Stravinsky: Agon - 10
Varese: Deserts - 2
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 6


----------



## Conor71

After Todd:

RVW/Gershwin/Ives

Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 1
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 1
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 7
Stravinsky: Agon - 10
Varese: Deserts - 2
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Conor71:

Vaughan Williams / Janacek / Varese

Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 1
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 7
Stravinsky: Agon - 10
Varese: Deserts - 1
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

List of works up to and including no. 75.

Adams: Harmonielehre
Adams: Nixon in China
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116, BB 123
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106, BB 104
Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major, Sz. 95, BB 101
Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91, BB 95
Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2, Sz. 112, BB 117
Berg: Piano Sonata, Op. 1
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck, Op. 7
Berg: Lyric Suite
Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: Images pour piano, Sets 1 and 2, L 110 and L 111
Debussy: La mer, L 109
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, L 86
Debussy: Préludes, Books 1 and 2, L 117 and L 123
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain…
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
Glass: Akhnaten
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs, Op. 36
Ives: The Unanswered Question
Ligeti: Atmosphères
Ligeti: Études, Books 1, 2, and 3
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Ligeti: Requiem
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3
Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
Pärt: Fratres
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Poulenc: Gloria, FP 177
Prokofiev: Cinderella, Op. 87
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 in B-flat major “Stalingrad”, Op. 83
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 19
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé, M. 57
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, M. 55
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major, M. 83
Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor, M. 67
Ravel: String Quartet in F major, M. 35
Reich: Different Trains
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Satie: Gymnopédies
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
Schnittke: Viola Concerto
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op. 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht, Op. 4
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 57
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3 in F major, Op. 73
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 110
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93
Stockhausen: Gruppen
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: Petrushka
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Varèse: Amériques
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Number of works by composer:

1: Barber, Britten, Copland, Crumb, Dutilleux, Glass, Górecki, Ives, Poulenc, Satie, Stockhausen, Vaughan Williams, Varèse, Villa-Lobos, Webern
2: Adams, Gershwin, Lutosławski, Pärt, Penderecki, Reich, Schnittke
3: Messiaen
4: Berg, Ligeti, Schoenberg, Stravinsky
5: Bartók, Debussy, Ravel
6: Shostakovich, Prokofiev

with a total of 32 composers


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Stravinsky / Gershwin / VW

Gershwin: An American in Paris - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 1
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 7
Stravinsky: Agon - 12
Varese: Deserts - 1
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 9


----------



## Hausmusik

Bartok / Ravel / Gershwin

Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102, BB 110 - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 1
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 2
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 1
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 7
Stravinsky: Agon - 12
Varese: Deserts - 1
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Stravinsky, Bartok, Janacek

Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102, BB 110 - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 1
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 1
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 1
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 7
*Stravinsky: Agon - 14*
Varese: Deserts - 1
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon

Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102, BB 110 - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 1
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 1
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 1
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 7
Varese: Deserts - 1
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

Gershwin / Hindemith / Schoenberg

Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102, BB 110 - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 1
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 1
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 1
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 6
Varese: Deserts - 1
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 9


----------



## science

after B: 

Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102, BB 110 - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 1
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 1
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 6
Varese: Deserts - 2
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 9

Ives / Varese / Gershwin


----------



## Hausmusik

After science

Dutilleux / Debussy / Gershwin

Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 - 1
Debussy: String Quartet - 1
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 1
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 3
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 6
Varese: Deserts - 2
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Great to see a lot of new works!

after haus

Bartok, Debussy, Schoenberg

Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 2
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 1
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 3
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5
Varese: Deserts - 2
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

Gershwin / Debussy / Ives

Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 1
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 3
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5
Varese: Deserts - 2
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 9


----------



## Hausmusik

Correcting the tally.

Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 - 5
Debussy: String Quartet - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 1
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 1
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5
Varese: Deserts - 2
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 9

Please note: Tally needed correction because in my earlier vote I added points to Bartok and Ravel that I forgot to remove after editing/changing my vote.


----------



## Hausmusik

Now my vote

Bartok / Ravel / Gershwin

Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 - 7
Debussy: String Quartet - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 1
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5
Varese: Deserts - 2
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Hausmusik:

Vaughan Williams / Janacek / Varese

Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 - 7
Debussy: String Quartet - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 2
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5
Varese: Deserts - 1
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 11


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

RVW, Debussy, Bartok

Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 - 6
Debussy: String Quartet - 4
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 2
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5
Varese: Deserts - 1
*Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 13*


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending

Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 - 6
Debussy: String Quartet - 4
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 2
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5
Varese: Deserts - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

Gershwin / Hindemith / Bartok

Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 - 5
Debussy: String Quartet - 4
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 8
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 2
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5
Varese: Deserts - 1


----------



## Hausmusik

After Berg

Bartok / Dut / Gershwin

Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 - 7
Debussy: String Quartet - 4
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 2
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5
Varese: Deserts - 1


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Debussy, Bartok, Ravel

Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 - 8
Debussy: String Quartet - 6
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 2
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 1
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5
Varese: Deserts - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Debussy / Janacek / Varese

Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 - 8
Debussy: String Quartet - 8
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 1
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Gershwin / Debussy / Dut

Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 - 8
Debussy: String Quartet - 9
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 9
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 1
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

After berg

Debussy / Ravel / Gershwin

Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 - 8
Debussy: String Quartet - 11
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 8
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 5

People, I beseech you: *please* don't vote the Ravel off. This is an exquisite work. Also, it took me a while to type that long title.


----------



## Turangalîla

After Hausmusik:

Schoenberg / Ravel / Gershwin

Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 - 8
Debussy: String Quartet - 11
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 3
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after CJP:

Debussy, Bartok, Janacek

Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 - 9
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 2
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 3
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy

Debussy / Janacek / Gershwin

Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 - 9
Debussy: String Quartet - 15
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 3
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 7


----------



## Hausmusik

after mm

Debussy / Bartok / Un americain
*
Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 - 10
Debussy: String Quartet - 17*
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 3
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 7


----------



## Hausmusik

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
78. Debussy: String Quartet 

Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 - 10
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 3
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Bartok, Gersh, Ives

Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 - 12
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 1
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 3
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 7


----------



## Hausmusik

Toddler, if you'd dinged Schoenberg rather than Ives Bartok would be enshrined. . .not too late!


----------



## Cygnenoir

Gershwin / Schoenberg / Dutilleux

Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 - 12
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 1
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 8
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 1
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 3
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 8


----------



## Hausmusik

Well that gummed up the works. . . 

Dutilleux / Bartok / Gershwin

Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 - 13
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 1
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 3
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Hausmusik:

Janacek / Hindemith / Gershwin

Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 - 13
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 6
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 1
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 3
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Bartok, Hindemith, Dut

*Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 - 15*
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 7
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 1
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 3
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
78. Debussy: String Quartet 
79. Bartók: String Quartet #5

Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 7
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 1
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 3
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 8


----------



## Turangalîla

After Toddy:

Messiaen: Chronochromie / Ravel / Gershwin

Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 7
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 1
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 2
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 4
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 8


----------



## Hausmusik

After Carter

Make mine a Double / Harping on Ravel / Hindemith

Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 4
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 6
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord" - 1
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 2
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 5
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After H:

Schoenberg / Ravel / Ives (out)

Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 4
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 2
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 6
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 10


----------



## Turangalîla

After berg:

Messiaen / Schoenberg / Gershwin

Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 4
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 6
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 11


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after CJP:

Schoenberg, Gersh, Ravel

Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 4
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 5
*Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande - 13*


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
78. Debussy: String Quartet 
79. Bartók: String Quartet #5
80. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande

Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 4
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

Ravel/ Dutilleux / Hindemith

Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 5
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 7


----------



## Turangalîla

After Hausmusik:

Messiaen / Ravel / Gershwin

Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 5
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

Stravinsky / Hindemith / Janacek

Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 4
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 8 
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Hindemith, Gershwin, Ravel

Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 8
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 4
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 7 
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

After Toddler

Ravel / Dutilleux / Hinde

Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 6
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 7
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 4
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 9
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After H:

Ravel / Stra / Duti

Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 7
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 4
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 11
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 3


----------



## Turangalîla

After berg:

Ravel / Stravinsky / Hindemith

Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
*Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 6*
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 4
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
*Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet - 13* 
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 4

You owe me, berg


----------



## Turangalîla

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
78. Debussy: String Quartet 
79. Bartók: String Quartet #5
80. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet

New Board:

Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 4
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6 
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 4

Just to note, what is the policy about trancsriptions here? Can they be nominated?


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after CJP:

Hindemith, Debussy: Nocturnes, Messiaen

Debussy: Nocturnes - 1
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 8
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 4
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5 
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Debussy, Hindemith, Dut

Debussy: Nocturnes - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 4
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 9
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 4
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5 
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 4


----------



## Turangalîla

After toddy:

Glass: The Light / Messiaen / Gershwin

Debussy: Nocturnes - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 4
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 2
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 9
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 4
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 4

If you are patient enought to listen to the entire piece by Glass, you will find that the repetition is absolutely hypnotic. Even though the 25 minutes of music contain only about 4 minutes of music, I could not turn it off.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After CJP:

Hinde / Strav / Jana

Debussy: Nocturnes - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 4
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 2
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 11
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> If you are patient enought to listen to the entire piece by Glass, you will find that the repetition is absolutely hypnotic. Even though the 25 minutes of music contain only about 4 minutes of music, I could not turn it off.


Not bad! It remined me a bit of Harmonielehre. Have you listened to a lot of minimalism? Reich has a whole lot of hypnotic stuff, as well as Glass. Not to mention Piano Phase 

And I don't see why not transcriptions shall be included.

Hindemith / Glass / Dutilleux

Debussy: Nocturnes - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 3
* Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber - 13*
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 5

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
78. Debussy: String Quartet 
79. Bartók: String Quartet #5
80. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande
81. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet
82. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber

Debussy: Nocturnes - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 5


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Hausmusik said:


> After berg
> 
> Bess / Gloria / Ella
> 
> Adams: Nixon in China - 7
> Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 6
> Berg: Lulu - 4
> Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes - 2
> Gershwin: Porgy & Bess - 7
> Poulenc: Gloria - 12
> Prokofiev: Cinderella - 3
> Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
> Ravel: String Quartet - 3
> Reich: Piano Phase - 7
> Schnittke: Faust Canata - 5
> Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
> Shostakovich: Symphony #4 - 3


Schnittke's Faust cantata comes from his opera, less known, Dr Faust based not on Goethe but on an older writer! Marlowe.
I have this opera on CD and DVD. They are very rare both of them.

Martin, rare... LOL


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Long lists are boring, I didn't take even a minute to take a look. This is Annoying.
Do you want a list? Www3.bell.net/svp1. Just do ctrl F and type the composer.

Martin


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after berg

Deb Ger Mes

Debussy: Nocturnes - 5
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Glass: The Light - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 5


----------



## Turangalîla

Messiaen / Glass / Gershwin

Debussy: Nocturnes - 5
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 4
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Remember when this project had more than 3 participants and around 20 nominations? I was still a lurker at the time, but I find it sad that this is becoming a ghost thread.

Surprised a Xenakis and a Boulez aren't on the list still.


----------



## science

Sorry TT, I'll vote: 

Debussy: Nocturnes - 5
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 4
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 6

Janacek / Stravinsky / Messiaen


----------



## Toddlertoddy

You don't have to apologize, I was just surprised that a lot of people had left.

Also, I'm thinking after we get a top 100 list, we should do the official style of TC (10 nominations, then vote for top 5) to avoid the confusion in the beginning and generate more traffic.


----------



## science

Toddlertoddy said:


> You don't have to apologize, I was just surprised that a lot of people had left.
> 
> Also, I'm thinking after we get a top 100 list, we should do the official style of TC (10 nominations, then vote for top 5) to avoid the confusion in the beginning and generate more traffic.


That might work better. I don't know, but it's wroth a try. Speaking for myself, there are currently too many things to vote for, so I decided this was the one that I could neglect, especially once the OP was banned!


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Janacek Messiaen

Debussy: Nocturnes - 7
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 4
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 6
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

Toddlertoddy said:


> Also, I'm thinking after we get a top 100 list, we should do the official style of TC (10 nominations, then vote for top 5) to avoid the confusion in the beginning and generate more traffic.


Great idea!

Stravinsky / Debussy / Dutilleux

Debussy: Nocturnes - 8
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 4
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 6
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 8


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Do not count on me. I am already bored. Ia ustal.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Toddlertoddy said:


> You don't have to apologize, I was just surprised that a lot of people had left.
> 
> Also, I'm thinking after we get a top 100 list, we should do the official style of TC (10 nominations, then vote for top 5) to avoid the confusion in the beginning and generate more traffic.


I will leave too. This seems a mess.

Nitram


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after berg:

Xenakis: Metastasis, Boulez: Le marteau sans maître, Glass

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Debussy: Nocturnes - 8
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 6
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 8
Xenakis: Metastasis - 2


----------



## Turangalîla

After toddy:

Messiaen / Glass / Stravinsky

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Debussy: Nocturnes - 8
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 4
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 6
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 7
Xenakis: Metastasis - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after CJP:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin, Respighi: The Pines of Rome, Messiaen

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Debussy: Nocturnes - 8
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 4
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 6
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 1
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 7
Xenakis: Metastasis - 2


----------



## Conor71

After Toddlertoddy:

Xenakis/Boulez/Janacek

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Debussy: Nocturnes - 8
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 4
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 1
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 7
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Respighi Stravinsky

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Debussy: Nocturnes - 10
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 4
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 6
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

Debussy / Xenakis / Boulez

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Debussy: Nocturnes - 12
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 4
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 6
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after berg

Boulez, Debussy, Glass

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
*Debussy: Nocturnes - 13*
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 6
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
78. Debussy: String Quartet 
79. Bartók: String Quartet #5
80. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande
81. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet
82. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
83. Debussy: Nocturnes

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 6
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## pjang23

Stravinsky Bartok Messiaen

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 3
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 8
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

Stravinsky / Glass / Dutilleux

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 3
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 1
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 4
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 10
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Stravinsky, Berg: Lulu, Messiaen

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 3
Berg: Lulu - 1
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 1
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 4
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 2
*Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements - 12*
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
78. Debussy: String Quartet 
79. Bartók: String Quartet #5
80. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande
81. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet
82. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
83. Debussy: Nocturnes
84. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 3
Berg: Lulu - 1
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 1
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 4
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## science

after TT: 

Xenakis / Berg / Glass

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 3
Berg: Lulu - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 1
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 7


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Xenakis/Boulez/Janacek

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 3
Berg: Lulu - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 4
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 1
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 4
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 2
Xenakis: Metastasis - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor:

Xenakis / Glass / Boulez

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 3
Berg: Lulu - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 1
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 4
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 4
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 2
*Xenakis: Metastasis - 11*

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
78. Debussy: String Quartet 
79. Bartók: String Quartet #5
80. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande
81. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet
82. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
83. Debussy: Nocturnes
84. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
85. Xenakis: Metastasis

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 3
Berg: Lulu - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 1
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 4
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 4
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after berg:

Boulez, Bartok, Glass

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 4
Berg: Lulu - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 5
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 1
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 4
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 2


----------



## Conor71

After Toddlertoddy:

Boulez/Dutilleaux/Janacek

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 4
Berg: Lulu - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 2


----------



## pjang23

Respighi Berg Gershwin

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 4
Berg: Lulu - 3
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 3
Glass: The Light - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pjang:

Boulez, Gershwin, Messiaen

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 4
Berg: Lulu - 3
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 9
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 3
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II / Ligeti: Chamber Concerto / Berg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 4
Berg: Lulu - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 9
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 2
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 1
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 3
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Boulez, Berg, Glass

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 4
Berg: Lulu - 3
*Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 11*
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 2
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 1
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 3
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
78. Debussy: String Quartet 
79. Bartók: String Quartet #5
80. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande
81. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet
82. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
83. Debussy: Nocturnes
84. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
85. Xenakis: Metastasis
86. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 4
Berg: Lulu - 3
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 2
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Glass: The Light - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 1
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 3
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Bartok, Gershwin, Messiaen

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 6
Berg: Lulu - 3
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 2
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Glass: The Light - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 1
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 2
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Three in a row, I'm on a roll.

Bartok, Berg, Glass

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 8
Berg: Lulu - 4
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 2
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Glass: The Light - 1
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 1
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 2
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

Ligeti / Crumb / Dutilleux

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 8
Berg: Lulu - 4
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 1
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Glass: The Light - 1
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 2
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 4


----------



## An Die Freude

Would Stockhausen's Licht be eligible for nomination, or would we have to nominate each opera separately?


----------



## Toddlertoddy

The entire thing is eligible


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after berg

Berg, Ligeti, Resphigi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 8
Berg: Lulu - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 1
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Glass: The Light - 1
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 4
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 2
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

I've made my last vote here. But it's a nice list, and a fine basis for the new project. Even though it's not a very representative one.


----------



## An Die Freude

Stockhausen: Licht/Ligeti/Dutilleux

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 8
Berg: Lulu - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Glass: The Light - 1
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 2
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 3 
Stockhausen: Licht - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after ADF:

Bartok, Ligeti, Respighi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 10
Berg: Lulu - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Glass: The Light - 1
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 2
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 2 
Stockhausen: Licht - 2


----------



## An Die Freude

Stock/Ligeti/Respighi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 10
Berg: Lulu - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Glass: The Light - 1
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 2
Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 1
Stockhausen: Licht - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

Dutilleux / Bartok / Respighi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 11
Berg: Lulu - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 3
*Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 2*
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 5
Glass: The Light - 1
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 2
*Respighi: The Pines of Rome - 0*
Stockhausen: Licht - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

After myself

Dutilleux / Bartok / Gershwin

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 12
Berg: Lulu - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 4
Glass: The Light - 1
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 2
Stockhausen: Licht - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

berghansson said:


> I've made my last vote here. But it's a nice list, and a fine basis for the new project. Even though it's not a very representative one.


The list is perfectly "representative" of the votes of those who participated, which is all it ever could have pretended to represent. I take it you mean it fails to be representative of _your _views or the best or most important modern classical music? That is usually what is meant by remarks like this one. I think the only list that would satisfy such a requirement would be one in which you alone were permitted to vote. You are free to post your favorites list at any time. I'd certainly be interested to see it.


----------



## Cygnenoir

No, the list is fine as it is. But i only wish that more people should have participated, like how it was in the beginning. The new list has a better voting method, and I hope the 10 of those who voted in the first round keep voting until we get to 100.


----------



## Hausmusik

Dutilleux / Bartok / Ligeti
*
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 13*
Berg: Lulu - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 3
*Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 6*
Glass: The Light - 1
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
*Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 6*
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 2
Stockhausen: Licht - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
78. Debussy: String Quartet
79. Bartók: String Quartet #5
80. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande
81. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet
82. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
83. Debussy: Nocturnes
84. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
85. Xenakis: Metastasis
86. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
87. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin

Berg: Lulu - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 6
Glass: The Light - 1
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 2
Stockhausen: Licht - 4


----------



## Turangalîla

After Hausmusik:

Glass (vote for it or it will disappear!) / Messiaen / Gershwin

Berg: Lulu - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 6
Glass: The Light - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 3
Stockhausen: Licht - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

After Carter

Dutilleux / Messiaen / Lulu

Berg: Lulu - 5
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 8
Glass: The Light - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Stockhausen: Licht - 4


----------



## An Die Freude

Stock/Glass/Dut

Berg: Lulu - 5
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 7
Glass: The Light - 4
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Stockhausen: Licht - 6


----------



## Hausmusik

After ADF

Dutilleux / Janacek / Stockhausen

Berg: Lulu - 5
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 9
Glass: The Light - 4
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Stockhausen: Licht - 5

Anyone want to trade their support for Dutilleux now for my support for Glass next?


----------



## An Die Freude

Stock/Glass/Dut

Berg: Lulu - 5
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 8
Glass: The Light - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Stockhausen: Licht - 7


----------



## Hausmusik

Dut / Janacek / Stockhausen

Berg: Lulu - 5
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 10
Glass: The Light - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Stockhausen: Licht - 6

ADF, if you stop dinging Dutilleux now, I'll help with Stock after Dutilleux is enshrined. It will speed things up. If current voting patterns continue, the works will continue to be (on average) 4 points apart and neither will ever be enshrined.


----------



## Turangalîla

After Hausmusik:

Messiaen / Berg / Gershwin

Berg: Lulu - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 3
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 10
Glass: The Light - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Stockhausen: Licht - 6

I do not really like neither the Dutilleux nor the Stockhausen, so don't expect me to be voting either for or against them. Sorry


----------



## Hausmusik

After Carter

Dutilleux / Gershwin / Crumb

Berg: Lulu - 6
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 2
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 12
Glass: The Light - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Stockhausen: Licht - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Janacek: String Quartet No. 2, Cage: Sonatas and Interludes, Messiaen

Berg: Lulu - 6
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 1
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 2
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 12
Glass: The Light - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5
Stockhausen: Licht - 6


----------



## Turangalîla

After Toddler (good nominations by the way!):

Messiaen / Cage / Gershwin

Berg: Lulu - 6
 Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 2
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 2
 Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 12
Glass: The Light - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7
Stockhausen: Licht - 6


----------



## Conor71

Apologies to all for my infrequent voting on this thread - there are many times I dont know any of the works! 

Ligeti/Gershwin/Stockhausen

Berg: Lulu - 6
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 2
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 2
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 12
Glass: The Light - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 8
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7
Stockhausen: Licht - 5


----------



## An Die Freude

Might as well.

Dut/Stock/Ligeti

Berg: Lulu - 6
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 2
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 2
* Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double" - 14*
Glass: The Light - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 3
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 2
* Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7*
Stockhausen: Licht - 6


----------



## Hausmusik

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
78. Debussy: String Quartet
79. Bartók: String Quartet #5
80. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande
81. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet
82. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
83. Debussy: Nocturnes
84. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
85. Xenakis: Metastasis
86. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
87. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
88. Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double"

After ADF

Stockhausen / Janacek SQ / Gershwin

Berg: Lulu - 6
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 2
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 2
Glass: The Light - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 2
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7
Stockhausen: Licht - 8


----------



## Turangalîla

After Hausmusik:

Messiaen / Cage / Gershwin

Berg: Lulu - 6
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 3
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 2
Glass: The Light - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 1
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 9
Stockhausen: Licht - 8


----------



## Hausmusik

After Carter

Stock / Jana SQ / Gershwin

Berg: Lulu - 6
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 3
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 2
Glass: The Light - 5
*Gershwin: An American in Paris - 0 and GONE*
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 9
Stockhausen: Licht - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Janacek SQ, Berg, Messiaen

Berg: Lulu - 7
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 3
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 2
Glass: The Light - 5
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 8
Stockhausen: Licht - 10


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Toddler

*Ligeti*  / Glass / Janacek SQ

Berg: Lulu - 7
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 3
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 2
Glass: The Light - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 9
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 8
Stockhausen: Licht - 10


----------



## An Die Freude

No offence to the Ligeti, love it, but:

Stock/Cage/Ligeti

Berg: Lulu - 7
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 4
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 2
Glass: The Light - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 8
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 8
Stockhausen: Licht - 12


----------



## Turangalîla

After ADF:

Stockhausen / Cage / Janacek Sinfonietta

Berg: Lulu - 7
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 2
Glass: The Light - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 4
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 8
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 8
Stockhausen: Licht - 14

I haven't even listened to this particular Stockhausen, but I love Stockhausen in general and I want to get this piece out of the way...next person, please give it a point or two for me


----------



## Hausmusik

After Carter

Stock (en'd) / Jana SQ / Crumb

Berg: Lulu - 7
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 1
Glass: The Light - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 4
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 7
*Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 8
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 8*
*Stockhausen: Licht - 15*


----------



## Hausmusik

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
78. Debussy: String Quartet
79. Bartók: String Quartet #5
80. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande
81. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet
82. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
83. Debussy: Nocturnes
84. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
85. Xenakis: Metastasis
86. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
87. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
88. Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double"
89. Stockhausen: Licht

Berg: Lulu - 7
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 1
Glass: The Light - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 4
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 7
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 8
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Janacek SQ, Berg, Messiaen

Berg: Lulu - 8
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 1
Glass: The Light - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 4
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 9
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 8
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After toddler

*Ligeti*  / Glass / Janacek SQ

Berg: Lulu - 8
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 1
Glass: The Light - 7
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 4
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 10
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7


----------



## Hausmusik

Ligeti / Sinfonietta / Crumb

Berg: Lulu - 8
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
*Crumb: Makrokosmos I & II - 0*
Glass: The Light - 7
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 12
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After hausmusik

*Ligeti*  / Cage / Berg

Berg: Lulu - 7
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 6
Glass: The Light - 7
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 14
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7


----------



## Hausmusik

After CoAG

Shostakovich / Horn Trio / Janacek SQ

*Berg: Lulu - 7*
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 6
*Glass: The Light - 7*
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
*Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 7
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto - 14*
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 1
*Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7*
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
78. Debussy: String Quartet
79. Bartók: String Quartet #5
80. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande
81. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet
82. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
83. Debussy: Nocturnes
84. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
85. Xenakis: Metastasis
86. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
87. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
88. Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double"
89. Stockhausen: Licht
90. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto

Berg: Lulu - 7
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 6
Glass: The Light - 7
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 7
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 1
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 2


----------



## Turangalîla

After Hausmusik:

Let's work on the Berg next (providing that you actually like the opera, of course)
Berg / Cage / Janacek

Berg: Lulu - 9
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 7
Glass: The Light - 7
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 1
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

I only know _Lulu _by reputation but won't stand in its way. I do love Berg's instrumental music.


----------



## Conor71

After CarterJohnsonPiano:

Shostakovich/Ligeti/Janacek Sinfonietta

Berg: Lulu - 9
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 7
Glass: The Light - 7
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 4
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 2
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 4


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Conor71

*Ligeti*  / Cage / Berg

Berg: Lulu - 8
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 8
Glass: The Light - 7
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 4
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 4
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

Berg: Lulu - 8
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 7
Glass: The Light - 7
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 4
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 6

Shos / Ligeti / Cage


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Janacek, Berg, Glass

Berg: Lulu - 9
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 7
Glass: The Light - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 4
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 6


----------



## Conor71

After Toddlertoddy:

Shostakovich/Ligeti/Janacek Sinfonietta

Berg: Lulu - 9
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 7
Glass: The Light - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 6
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 8


----------



## Hausmusik

After Conor

Shost / Ligeti / Messiaen

Berg: Lulu - 9
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 7
Glass: The Light - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 10


----------



## Turangalîla

After Hausmusik:

Berg / Messiaen / Shostakovich

Berg: Lulu - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 7
Glass: The Light - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 8


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Carter

Berg / *Ligeti*  / Janacek SQ

Berg: Lulu - 13
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 7
Glass: The Light - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 3
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 7
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 8
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mr/mrs. whippersnapper

Berg, Janacek SQ, Janacek Sinfonietta

*Berg: Lulu - 15*
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 7
Glass: The Light - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 2
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 8
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
78. Debussy: String Quartet
79. Bartók: String Quartet #5
80. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande
81. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet
82. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
83. Debussy: Nocturnes
84. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
85. Xenakis: Metastasis
86. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
87. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
88. Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double"
89. Stockhausen: Licht
90. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
91. Berg: Lulu

Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 7
Glass: The Light - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 2
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 8
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 8


----------



## Conor71

After Toddlertoddy:

Shostakovich/Ligeti/Janacek Sinfonietta

Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 7
Glass: The Light - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 1
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 9
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after Conor

Janacek, Cage, Glass

Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 8
Glass: The Light - 5
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 1
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 9
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 10


----------



## Hausmusik

After Todd

Shostakovich / Janacek Sinfonietta / Janacek SQ

Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 8
Glass: The Light - 5
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 2
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 9
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 9
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 12


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Hausmusik

Shostakovich / *Ligeti*  / Janacek SQ

Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 8
Glass: The Light - 5
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 2
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 10
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks", Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra, Messiaen

Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 8
Glass: The Light - 5
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 2
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 10
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 14
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"


----------



## Hausmusik

After Todd

Shostakovich / Glass / Ligeti

Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 8
Glass: The Light - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 2
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
*Ligeti: Horn Trio - 9*
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
*Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 - 16*
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
78. Debussy: String Quartet
79. Bartók: String Quartet #5
80. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande
81. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet
82. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
83. Debussy: Nocturnes
84. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
85. Xenakis: Metastasis
86. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
87. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
88. Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double"
89. Stockhausen: Licht
90. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
91. Berg: Lulu
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7

Janacek SQ, Schoenberg, Janacek Sinf

Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 8
Glass: The Light - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 1
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 9
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

Thanks Todd...sorry I forgot to post the updated list.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After toddler

*Ligeti*  / Schoenberg / Janacek SQ

Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 8
Glass: The Light - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 1
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 9
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 11
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 3
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

Ligeti / Stravinsky / Janacek Sin

Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 8
Glass: The Light - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 0
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 9
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 13
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 3
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Khachaturian: Gayane, Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2, Messiaen

Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 8
Glass: The Light - 6
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 9
Khachaturian: Gayane - 2
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 13
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 3
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 3


----------



## Hausmusik

After Todd

Janacek / Prokofiev / Cage

Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 7
Glass: The Light - 6
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 11
Khachaturian: Gayane - 2
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 13
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 3
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Hausmusik

*Ligeti*  / Cage / Janacek

Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 8
Glass: The Light - 6
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Khachaturian: Gayane - 2
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 15
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 3
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 3


----------



## Hausmusik

Composer, don't know what I did there. I've been supporting the Horn Trio too. Sorry for gumming up the works. Chalk it up to voting before coffee.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after CoAG:

These are the last works I'll add, I promise:

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5, Bax: Tintagel, Glass

Bax: Tintagel - 1
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 8
Glass: The Light - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Khachaturian: Gayane - 2
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 15
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 3
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

After T:

Prokofiev / Ligeti / Janacek

Bax: Tintagel - 1
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 8
Glass: The Light - 5
*Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 9*
Khachaturian: Gayane - 2
*Ligeti: Horn Trio - 16*
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 3
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
78. Debussy: String Quartet
79. Bartók: String Quartet #5
80. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande
81. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet
82. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
83. Debussy: Nocturnes
84. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
85. Xenakis: Metastasis
86. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
87. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
88. Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double"
89. Stockhausen: Licht
90. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
91. Berg: Lulu
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7
93. Ligeti: Horn Trio, "Hommage À Brahms"

Bax: Tintagel - 1
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 8
Glass: The Light - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 9
Khachaturian: Gayane - 2
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 3
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Hausmusik

*Ligeti:* Piano Concerto  / Cage / Janacek

Bax: Tintagel - 1
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 9
Glass: The Light - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Khachaturian: Gayane - 2
Ligeti: Piano Cncerto - 2
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 3
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after CoAG:

Janacek, Stravinsky, *Ligeti* 

Bax: Tintagel - 1
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 9
Glass: The Light - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Khachaturian: Gayane - 2
Ligeti: Piano Cncerto - 1
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 3
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

:scold:


----------



## Hausmusik

After Todd

Janacek / Prokofiev / Cage

Bax: Tintagel - 1
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 8
Glass: The Light - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Khachaturian: Gayane - 2
Ligeti: Piano Cncerto - 1
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 3
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Hausmusik

*Ligeti*  / Janacek / Bax

Bax: Tintagel - 0
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 8
Glass: The Light - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Khachaturian: Gayane - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 3
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Janacek, Schoenberg, Glass

Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 8
Glass: The Light - 4
*Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 - 15*
Khachaturian: Gayane - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 4
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 2

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
78. Debussy: String Quartet
79. Bartók: String Quartet #5
80. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande
81. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet
82. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
83. Debussy: Nocturnes
84. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
85. Xenakis: Metastasis
86. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
87. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
88. Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double"
89. Stockhausen: Licht
90. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
91. Berg: Lulu
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7
93. Ligeti: Horn Trio, "Hommage À Brahms"
94. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2

Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 8
Glass: The Light - 4
Khachaturian: Gayane - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 4
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After toddlertoddy

Cage / *Ligeti*  / Prokofiev

Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 10
Glass: The Light - 4
Khachaturian: Gayane - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 4
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 4
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

After CAG

Cage / Prokofiev / Khachaturian

*Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 12*
Glass: The Light - 4
Khachaturian: Gayane - 1
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 4
*Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5*
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 4
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 2

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
78. Debussy: String Quartet
79. Bartók: String Quartet #5
80. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande
81. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet
82. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
83. Debussy: Nocturnes
84. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
85. Xenakis: Metastasis
86. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
87. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
88. Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double"
89. Stockhausen: Licht
90. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
91. Berg: Lulu
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7
93. Ligeti: Horn Trio, "Hommage À Brahms"
94. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2
95. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 12

Glass: The Light - 4
Khachaturian: Gayane - 1
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 4
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 4
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Stravinsky, Schoenberg, Ligeti

Glass: The Light - 4
Khachaturian: Gayane - 1
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 2

I wish we had more people


----------



## Hausmusik

Prokofiev / Ligeti / K

Glass: The Light - 4
*Khachaturian: Gayane - 0*
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 4
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 5
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Stravinsky, Schoenberg, Messiaen

Glass: The Light - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 4
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 6
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Toddlertoddy

*Ligeti*  / Glass / Prokofiev

Glass: The Light - 5
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 6
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after CoAG:

Stra, RVW, Glass

Glass: The Light - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 6
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Schoenberg, Prokofiev, Glass

Glass: The Light - 3
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Hello??
Schoenberg, RVW, Glass


Glass: The Light - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 10
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 4


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Helloooooo! :wave:

Schoenberg / *Ligeti*  / Stravinsky

Glass: The Light - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 12
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

Schoenberg / Prokofiev / Stravinsky

Glass: The Light - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 14
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Schoenberg, Stravinsky, Glass

Glass: The Light - 1
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
*Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 16*
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 4

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
78. Debussy: String Quartet
79. Bartók: String Quartet #5
80. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande
81. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet
82. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
83. Debussy: Nocturnes
84. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
85. Xenakis: Metastasis
86. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
87. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
88. Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double"
89. Stockhausen: Licht
90. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
91. Berg: Lulu
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7
93. Ligeti: Horn Trio, "Hommage À Brahms"
94. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2
95. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes
96. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra

Glass: The Light - 1
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 4

Are we stopping 100? I want to because of the participation...


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1, Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1, Messiaen

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Glass: The Light - 1
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 1
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

Shosty / Prok/ Strav

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Glass: The Light - 1
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 3
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 4

Yes, let's stop at 100.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Stravinsky, Shosty, Glass (out)

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 4
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Another quiet day?

Stravinsky, Bartok, Messiaen

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 4
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

Strav / Shost / Mess

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 1
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Stra, Shosty, Messiaen (out)

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
*Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" - 16*
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
78. Debussy: String Quartet
79. Bartók: String Quartet #5
80. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande
81. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet
82. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
83. Debussy: Nocturnes
84. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
85. Xenakis: Metastasis
86. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
87. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
88. Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double"
89. Stockhausen: Licht
90. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
91. Berg: Lulu
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7
93. Ligeti: Horn Trio, "Hommage À Brahms"
94. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2
95. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes
96. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
97. Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

P / S/ VW

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Webern: Variations for Orchestra, Varese: Deserts, Ligeti

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Varese: Deserts - 1
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

We're stopping at 100, right? 

Prokofiev / Shostakovitch / Bartok

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Varese: Deserts - 1
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Prokofiev, Varese, RVW

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15*
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Varese: Deserts - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2

Yep, at 100


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
78. Debussy: String Quartet
79. Bartók: String Quartet #5
80. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande
81. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet
82. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
83. Debussy: Nocturnes
84. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
85. Xenakis: Metastasis
86. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
87. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
88. Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double"
89. Stockhausen: Licht
90. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
91. Berg: Lulu
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7
93. Ligeti: Horn Trio, "Hommage À Brahms"
94. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2
95. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes
96. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
97. Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
98. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 6
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Varese: Deserts - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Varese, Shostakovich, Ligeti

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 5
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 9
Varese: Deserts - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

Room for just one more.

Shost / RVW / Ligeti

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
*Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 11
Varese: Deserts - 4
*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
78. Debussy: String Quartet
79. Bartók: String Quartet #5
80. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande
81. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet
82. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
83. Debussy: Nocturnes
84. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
85. Xenakis: Metastasis
86. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
87. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
88. Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double"
89. Stockhausen: Licht
90. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
91. Berg: Lulu
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7
93. Ligeti: Horn Trio, "Hommage À Brahms"
94. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2
95. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes
96. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
97. Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
98. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
99. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 4
Varese: Deserts - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Varese, Webern, Ligeti

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 3
Varese: Deserts - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Varese, Webern, Ligeti

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 2
Varese: Deserts - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

Varese / Ligeti / Webern

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Ligeti: Piano Concerto - 3
*Varese: Deserts - 10*
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Webern: Variations for Orchestra - 3

Game over.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
3. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
6. Debussy: La Mer
7. Varese: Ameriques
8. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
9. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
12. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
13. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
14. Gorecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs
15. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
16. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
17. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
18. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
19. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
20. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
21. Stravinsky: Petrushka
22. Crumb: Black Angels
23. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
24. Debussy: Preludes
25. Britten: War Requiem
26. Barber: Violin Concerto
27. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
28. Copland: Appalachian Spring
29. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
30. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
31. Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
32. Stravinsky: The Firebird
33. Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celeste
34. Pärt: Fratres
35. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
36. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
37. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
38. Berg: Wozzeck
39. Satie: Gymnopédies
40. Penderecki: Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
42. Reich: Different Trains
43. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
44. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2
45. Glass: Akhnaten
46. Ligeti: Atmosphères
47. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
48. Ives: The Unanswered Question
49. Berg: Lyric Suite
50. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
51. Bartók: String Quartet no. 4
52. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7
53. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
54. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
55. Poulenc: Gloria
56. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
57. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2
58. Adams: Nixon in China
59. Ravel: String Quartet
60. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
61. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
62. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
63. Debussy: Images for piano
64. Ligeti: Requiem
65. Berg: Piano Sonata
66. Ravel: Piano Trio
67. Prokofiev: Cinderella
68. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
69. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
70. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
71. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
72. Stockhausen: Gruppen
73. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
74. Adams: Harmonielehre
75. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
76. Stravinsky: Agon
77. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
78. Debussy: String Quartet
79. Bartók: String Quartet #5
80. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande
81. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet
82. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
83. Debussy: Nocturnes
84. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
85. Xenakis: Metastasis
86. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
87. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
88. Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le double"
89. Stockhausen: Licht
90. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
91. Berg: Lulu
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7
93. Ligeti: Horn Trio, "Hommage À Brahms"
94. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2
95. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes
96. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
97. Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
98. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
99. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1
100. Varese: Deserts


----------



## Turangalîla

Oh great, the game stops the very day I return to my computer?
Carter is very sad


----------



## Hausmusik

Not the "very day"--week ago actually!


----------

